# Spitfire Black Friday Sale!



## Jacob Fanto (Nov 19, 2020)

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/the-black-weekend/faq/
Aperture Orchestra... looks promising!


----------



## KallumS (Nov 19, 2020)

What is that ominous countdown on the top of the site for? The sales?


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Nov 19, 2020)

KallumS said:


> What is that ominous countdown on the top of the site for? The sales?


No, I'm 99% sure it's for whatever library they're releasing today. There's a thread about it in Commercial Announcements!


----------



## Kevperry777 (Nov 19, 2020)

Jacob Fanto said:


> No, I'm 99% sure it's for whatever library they're releasing today. There's a thread about it in Commercial Announcements!



Link for Black Friday is gone now....remember details?


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Nov 19, 2020)

Oops! Looks like Spitfire jumped the gun, they've taken down the page. For anyone curious, if my memory holds true, the sale lasts from November 26th-December 1st, offers up to 86% off bundles I believe, and there will be two collections: The Ton, and The Black Weekend Collection.


----------



## Rudankort (Nov 19, 2020)

I still have it open in the browser, so:


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Nov 19, 2020)

Rudankort said:


> I still have it open in the browser, so:


Nice save!!


----------



## Beans (Nov 19, 2020)

The ability to accrue the $349 total across multiple purchases is a really nice move.


----------



## pablodelcampo (Nov 19, 2020)

I suppose that the Aperture Orchestra will be tutti, I know it is imposible but I wish it includes individual sections (including the aperture strings of last year)


----------



## MaxOctane (Nov 19, 2020)

Beans said:


> The ability to accrue the $349 total across multiple purchases is a really nice move.



They have a top-notch cost calculator. Like, the way it accurately discounts bundles based on what you already own


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 19, 2020)

Beans said:


> The ability to accrue the $349 total across multiple purchases is a really nice smart move.


 
Fixed it for you ...


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Nov 19, 2020)

I wonder if they’ll announce the sales before it goes live, similar to what they did for their spring sale...


----------



## davidson (Nov 19, 2020)

Does anyone know how to view all the £29 libraries? Not the originals (strings, brass etc), but the collabs they've done like the haunted house library they just released? @SpitfireSupport


----------



## AudioLoco (Nov 19, 2020)

Aperture is super cool. It does one thing, but really nicely. Love it!


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 19, 2020)

Hmmm. I wonder if BBCSO will be in this sale. I could then get Aperture Orchestra.... But really, I got the strings last year and don't really use them. Cool idea though. Just haven't found a use.


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Nov 19, 2020)

davidson said:


> Does anyone know how to view all the £29 libraries? Not the originals (strings, brass etc), but the collabs they've done like this one? @SpitfireSupport


Not sure...


----------



## Nate Johnson (Nov 19, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> Hmmm. I wonder if BBCSO will be in this sale. I could then get Aperture Orchestra.... But really, I got the strings last year and don't really use them. Cool idea though. Just haven't found a use.



I would think BBCSO would be part of it. It sounds like only the $29 stuff is excluded.

I’m definitely intrigued by Aperture Orchestra, although I’ll echo your words on the strings. There was a hot minute that I was all about them, but the affection has faded for sure. Not a library I reach for often.

There’s only a couple Spitfire libraries I’ve had my eyes on all year, but I dunno if I’m jazzed enough to spend the money this go around. Even with the bonus. My entire collection started with Spitfire and as beautiful as all of it is, in this day and age, there is just SO much more out there to explore (and buy!)


----------



## shropshirelad (Nov 19, 2020)

Tough luck for those who spent £299 on ARO a week or so ago.


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Nov 19, 2020)

shropshirelad said:


> Tough luck for those who spent £299 on ARO a week or so ago.


It won’t change in price, its intro sale lasts through November.


----------



## davidson (Nov 19, 2020)

Damn, I just noticed the £29 libraries are excluded from the sale. Pity, there was a a lot of those I was hoping to pick up.


----------



## Brasart (Nov 19, 2020)

I love Aperture Strings so much that I'm probably going to have to spend 350€ this BF...


----------



## rbdone (Nov 19, 2020)

Rudankort said:


> I still have it open in the browser, so:



Sweet! I've had my eye on a couple collections and am excited about this sale. This helps me hold onto my money a little longer (until Spitfire posts it for real )

Thanks for the screenshots!


----------



## evilantal (Nov 19, 2020)

But what was behind those links for "The Ton" and "The Black Weekend"?


----------



## Rudankort (Nov 19, 2020)

evilantal said:


> But what was behind those links for "The Ton" and "The Black Weekend"?



When I looked, those links led to "page not found". I would guess that the collections themselves are not up yet.


----------



## evilantal (Nov 19, 2020)

Rudankort said:


> When I looked, those links led to "page not found". I would guess that the collections themselves are not up yet.



Figures... guess we'll just have to wait and see :o


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 19, 2020)

Aperture Strings is insanely good (especially for being "free"), and even sounds better than SCS/SSS, imo. I realize that's the sound source for the strings, but the way they balanced the tone and playability just makes me reach for it more.


----------



## shropshirelad (Nov 19, 2020)

Jacob Fanto said:


> It won’t change in price, its intro sale lasts through November.


But if you'd waited, you'd qualify for the BF freebie!


----------



## easyrider (Nov 19, 2020)

Brasart said:


> I love Aperture Strings so much that I'm probably going to have to spend 350€ this BF...



You already have Aperture strings ?


----------



## Brasart (Nov 19, 2020)

easyrider said:


> You already have Aperture strings ?



Yes, it was made available the same way one or two years ago during a black friday sale too IIRC
It's my go-to ensemble strings library, I use it almost everywhere as solo or layers, and it has swells-like articulations that blends absolutely perfectly with OACE's waves


----------



## easyrider (Nov 19, 2020)

Brasart said:


> Yes, it was made available the same way one or two years ago during a black friday sale too IIRC


Then why do you need to qualify for it again ?


----------



## Brasart (Nov 19, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Then why do you need to qualify for it again ?



Because it's not the same library offered this time around, it seems to be called "Aperture Orchestra"; my humble guess being that it's a full orchestra, and not strings only :-D


----------



## easyrider (Nov 19, 2020)

Brasart said:


> Because it's not the same library offered this time around, it seems to be called "Aperture Orchestra"; my humble guess being that it's a full orchestra, and not strings only :-D



Arrh....got you....did‘nt realise there was Aperture Strings and Aperture Orchestra...


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 19, 2020)

So the Ton and Black Weekend bundles are names they've used before - are they the same products every year? From the looks of it, BW was a 36% off deal... hm.


----------



## Brasart (Nov 19, 2020)

lettucehat said:


> So the Ton and Black Weekend bundles are names they've used before - are they the same products every year? From the looks of it, BW was a 36% off deal... hm.



I'm pretty sure they made new custom bundles every year


----------



## easyrider (Nov 19, 2020)

lettucehat said:


> So the Ton and Black Weekend bundles are names they've used before - are they the same products every year? From the looks of it, BW was a 36% off deal... hm.



BW?


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 19, 2020)

lettucehat said:


> So the Ton and Black Weekend bundles are names they've used before - are they the same products every year? From the looks of it, BW was a 36% off deal... hm.


That's the name they use for custom bundles. The Ton is the best deal - $99 for 3 items. And if you own any of them, they discount that amount out. I got Edna Earth last year for $37. Great deal! I don't remember what the Black Weekend was from last year. Probably something I already had or wasn't interested in.


----------



## Fakemaxwelll (Nov 20, 2020)

Does anyone know if the Sacconi Strings Quartet will go on sale too, or if it did last year? I love the way it sounds in the demos but I can't manage the 500 Eur price tag - otherwise I'll probably go for Cinematic Studio Solo Strings


----------



## Brasart (Nov 20, 2020)

kurfurstendam said:


> Does anyone know if the Sacconi Strings Quartet will go on sale too, or if it did last year? I love the way it sounds in the demos but I can't manage the 500 Eur price tag - otherwise I'll probably go for Cinematic Studio Solo Strings



It'll very probably go on sale during the christmas sale, they usually have a discount for every single library going from 30% to 50% off


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Nov 20, 2020)

Really curious to see what the ton looks like this year!


----------



## Saya (Nov 20, 2020)

kurfurstendam said:


> Does anyone know if the Sacconi Strings Quartet will go on sale too, or if it did last year? I love the way it sounds in the demos but I can't manage the 500 Eur price tag - otherwise I'll probably go for Cinematic Studio Solo Strings



I think it was in last Xmas's ton bundle for a really good deal.
But generally speaking, most likely it will go on sale for ~40% itself for either next Friday or Xmas as individual product discount


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Nov 20, 2020)

This is my first year in the sampling world, can anyone speak to the difference in Spitfire’s Black Friday vs. Holiday sale? Which tends to be better?


----------



## Manaberry (Nov 20, 2020)

Jacob Fanto said:


> This is my first year in the sampling world, can anyone speak to the difference in Spitfire’s Black Friday vs. Holiday sale? Which tends to be better?


----------



## Agnus Dei (Nov 20, 2020)

Spitfire seem to be bringing out a new library too quickly for my taste. Some of these libraries are not great quality and are re-hashed old ones. However their big guns are excellent. It's a marketing tool I guess. You need to independently judge the library now and don't listen to the superlatives and adjectives being tossed out about their next new thing. So, it doesn't matter if its BF or Christmas or whatever sale. Just don't buy mutton dressed as lamb.


----------



## wetalkofdreams (Nov 20, 2020)

Jacob Fanto said:


> This is my first year in the sampling world, can anyone speak to the difference in Spitfire’s Black Friday vs. Holiday sale? Which tends to be better?



In the past, the xmas sale is better at 40% off individual libraries (can't remember collection discounts).

Black friday typically has had 30% off individual libraries, but they also do special 'black friday' and 'the ton' collections during that time, where the savings have been 66% off in the past.

So unless you want one of those collections, I would wait until xmas to buy a library on its own


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Nov 20, 2020)

wetalkofdreams said:


> In the past, the xmas sale is better at 40% off individual libraries (can't remember collection discounts).
> 
> Black friday typically has had 30% off individual libraries, but they also do special 'black friday' and 'the ton' collections during that time, where the savings have been 66% off in the past.
> 
> So unless you want one of those collections, I would wait until xmas to buy a library on its own


Thanks!


----------



## yiph2 (Nov 20, 2020)

Does anyone know what was in last years Black Weekend bundle (and how much)? I remember it had Chamber and Solo strings (not sure at all)...


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 20, 2020)

yiph2 said:


> Does anyone know what was in last years Black Weekend bundle (and how much)? I remember it had Chamber and Solo strings (not sure at all)...











Spitfire Audio Black Weekend Deals & New Aperture Strings Instrument


Spend over $349 in Spitfire Audio's Black Friday sale and get the Aperture Strings instrument completely free. Here's the details.



ask.audio


----------



## yiph2 (Nov 20, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Spitfire Audio Black Weekend Deals & New Aperture Strings Instrument
> 
> 
> Spend over $349 in Spitfire Audio's Black Friday sale and get the Aperture Strings instrument completely free. Here's the details.
> ...


Ah thanks! That was a good deal, hopefully there's something similar this year!


----------



## from_theashes (Nov 23, 2020)

So no discount on individual Libraries? :( 
But hey... paying full price for Albion One and getting Aperture Orchestra on top is ok xD


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 23, 2020)

from_theashes said:


> So no discount on individual Libraries? :(
> But hey... paying full price for Albion One and getting Aperture Orchestra on top is ok xD


Maybe. Last year I believe it was 30% off most individual libraries, excluding new ones and the $29 ones. The Xmas sale is generally better for individual libraries and regular bundles.


----------



## from_theashes (Nov 23, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> Maybe. Last year I believe it was 30% off most individual libraries, excluding new ones and the $29 ones. The Xmas sale is generally better for individual libraries and regular bundles.



yeah, I‘m sill hoping for 30% off individual libraries... that would be great.


----------



## BradHoyt (Nov 23, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> Aperture Strings is insanely good (especially for being "free"), and even sounds better than SCS/SSS, imo. I realize that's the sound source for the strings, but the way they balanced the tone and playability just makes me reach for it more.


Totally get where you're coming from... When working on a soundtrack earlier this year, I swapped in Aperture Strings for a decay transition...but then found myself adding more instances for other standard strings parts... The option to go big on the staccatos with practically no effort was a real timesaver.


----------



## Oliver (Nov 23, 2020)

from last years press info by spitfire:
plus an all-new APERTURE STRINGS sample-based virtual instrument library that is free when spending over £299.00 GBP (inc. VAT)/$349.00 USD/€349.00 EUR (inc. VAT) and will never be available again

so much for that


----------



## yiph2 (Nov 24, 2020)

Oliver said:


> from last years press info by spitfire:
> plus an all-new APERTURE STRINGS sample-based virtual instrument library that is free when spending over £299.00 GBP (inc. VAT)/$349.00 USD/€349.00 EUR (inc. VAT) and will never be available again
> 
> so much for that


Aperture Strings and Aperture Orchestra are different...


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Nov 24, 2020)

Haven’t received any emails yet, when is this starting?


----------



## Oliver (Nov 24, 2020)

yiph2 said:


> Aperture Strings and Aperture Orchestra are different...


aaaah...didnt see that


----------



## cloudbuster (Nov 24, 2020)

Oliver said:


> from last years press info by spitfire:
> plus an all-new APERTURE STRINGS sample-based virtual instrument library that is free when spending over £299.00 GBP (inc. VAT)/$349.00 USD/€349.00 EUR (inc. VAT) and will never be available again
> 
> so much for that


Reminds me of the chinese guy Russel Peters used to prank call back in his teens ... Fu Fak Lai


----------



## TomislavEP (Nov 24, 2020)

As every year since its inception in 2017. I'm eagerly awaiting "The Ton" BF deal from SA. I'm particularly curious to see what will be included this year, as I already have most of their more affordable titles in my collection. I'm not 100% positive, but it seems that there is a certain pattern of selecting the products included in this particular collection - I believe that their regular price never exceeds 200€ (I might be wrong, though).

Still, "The Ton" remains the best deal you can expect from SA. The fact that they automatically deduct the products that you already have makes it even more tempting - especially if the remaining libraries are something you really need or want.


----------



## from_theashes (Nov 24, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> Maybe. Last year I believe it was 30% off most individual libraries, excluding new ones and the $29 ones. The Xmas sale is generally better for individual libraries and regular bundles.



Well... this looks promising


----------



## FinalWorld (Nov 24, 2020)

from_theashes said:


> Well... this looks promising



Oh no... My wallet...


----------



## from_theashes (Nov 24, 2020)

FinalWorld said:


> Oh no... My wallet...



I‘m prepared 😈


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 24, 2020)

Just watched the Aperture Orchestra video. OK. They once again have my $350.


----------



## Hendrixon (Nov 24, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> Just watched the Aperture Orchestra video. OK. They once again have my $350.



I knew you will love that one lol


----------



## johnfields (Nov 24, 2020)

I see only BBC Symphonic Orchestra Core/Pro confirmed at 40% off so far.


----------



## lgmcben (Nov 24, 2020)

Waiting for final price of the Symphony Complete package.


----------



## rbdone (Nov 24, 2020)

johnfields said:


> I see only BBC Symphonic Orchestra Core/Pro confirmed at 40% off so far.


Woohoo! I love the sound of BBCSO and have been hoping for this sale! Super excited to play with these instruments 🎉


----------



## PaulieDC (Nov 24, 2020)

johnfields said:


> I see only BBC Symphonic Orchestra Core/Pro confirmed at 40% off so far.


I'll take it, ready to upgrade to Pro.

Thing is, given the focus on online shopping this year, the much-sought-after SpitFire sale is actually a bit late compared to other companies (OT 50% off, who just spent Christmas money on _that_, lol!). That VSL Bosendorfer, Steinberg sales, Studio One sales and a TON of others... we all might be broke by the time Thursday comes!


----------



## PaulieDC (Nov 24, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> Just watched the Aperture Orchestra video. OK. They once again have my $350.


It's those demos... whether it's Oliver or Homay or even the two big guns, they know how to sell their stuff. And forget Andy Blaney, I'm with the camp that it's a pen name for a quasi-spacial AI compositionally-programmed HPE Cray EX supercomputer that Christian keeps in a tunnel 60 feet below his basement, which cranks out Williams-level finished pieces in 114 seconds, give or take a few measures.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 24, 2020)

PaulieDC said:


> It's those demos... whether it's Oliver or Homay or even the two big guns, they know how to sell their stuff. And forget Andy Blaney, I'm with the camp that it's a pen name for a quasi-spacial AI compositionally-programmed HPE Cray EX supercomputer that Christian keeps in a tunnel 60 feet below his basement, which cranks out Williams-level finished pieces in 114 seconds, give or take a few measures.


Whatever it takes to brainwash me.


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Nov 24, 2020)

BBCSO Pro or Abbey Road One... decisions decisions... (+ Aperture Orchestra either way)


----------



## PaulieDC (Nov 24, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> Whatever it takes to brainwash me.


Ditto!


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 24, 2020)

Jacob Fanto said:


> BBCSO Pro or Abbey Road One... decisions decisions... (+ Aperture Orchestra either way)


Abbey Road One will probably not be on additional sale. 


But it does sound good.


----------



## Rory (Nov 24, 2020)

The key phrase here is "Save _Up To_ 40% on Individual Products".

I haven't spent any money on sample libraries since I upgraded to BBC Pro in July. I'm mostly interested in Eric Whitacre Choir ($600) and Bernard Hermmann Toolkit ($500). One of, not both.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 24, 2020)

It's $350. to SFA or $1500. to VSL (BBO Bundle _ using Vouchers). 
Aperture and Homay are increasingly strong draw !


----------



## PaulieDC (Nov 24, 2020)

Jacob Fanto said:


> BBCSO Pro or Abbey Road One... decisions decisions... (+ Aperture Orchestra either way)


Just thinking out loud... I think it comes down to two things, which hall sounds better to your ears and which one has the articulations you're after. Although whichever one you pick you can't miss. Is it me or does the hall that the BBCSO recorded in sound just a bit darker? But you can fix that in the mix. I'm partial to Abbey Road (the studio, not the library), the Garritan CFX recorded there is my #1 hands down. But the fact that the orchestra plays together in BBCSO is a factor.

Flip a 64GB SD card, label side, Abbey Road, backside, BBCSO. Can't lose.


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Nov 24, 2020)

PaulieDC said:


> Just thinking out loud... I think it comes down to two things, which hall sounds better to your ears and which one has the articulations you're after. Although whichever one you pick you can't miss. Is it me or does the hall that the BBCSO recorded in sound just a bit darker? But you can fix that in the mix. I'm partial to Abbey Road (the studio, not the library), the Garritan CFX recorded there is my #1 hands down. But the fact that the orchestra plays together in BBCSO is a factor.
> 
> Flip a 64GB SD card, label side, Abbey Road, backside, BBCSO. Can't lose.


Will update on the flip later today


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 24, 2020)

So n00b here, regarding SF. I have Solo Strings and a whole bunch of Orig!nals and $29 SA Recording ones and one or two older Kontakt libs. The collections I see when I click the link in their BF mail
takes you to a bunch of well... collections. The prices shown there are still the regular ones. Is my assumption correct that the BF price will not necessarily be 20% of the current prices? I mean, this is one of those “UP TO” 80% discount things, yes?


----------



## AudioLoco (Nov 24, 2020)

Rory said:


> The key phrase here is "Save _Up To_ 40% on Individual Products".
> 
> I haven't spent any money on sample libraries since I upgraded to BBC Pro in July. I'm mostly interested in Eric Whitacre Choir ($600) and Bernard Hermmann Toolkit ($500). One of, not both.



Yes, Hermmann has being winking and making obscene gestures towards me for a long time. 
If on sale, he is coming home with me definitely....


----------



## Wally Garten (Nov 24, 2020)

AudioLoco said:


> Aperture is super cool. It does one thing, but really nicely. Love it!



What's the one thing it does? I don't think I understand it.


----------



## AudioLoco (Nov 24, 2020)

Wally Garten said:


> What's the one thing it does? I don't think I understand it.



With the mod wheel you control, instead of velocity, a number of layers of instruments. It sounds really natural and expressive even if you keep one chord for a couple of hours. I like it.


----------



## Marsen (Nov 24, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> So n00b here, regarding SF. I have Solo Strings and a whole bunch of Orig!nals and $29 SA Recording ones and one or two older Kontakt libs. The collections I see when I click the link in their BF mail
> takes you to a bunch of well... collections. The prices shown there are still the regular ones. Is my assumption correct that the BF price will not necessarily be 20% of the current prices? I mean, this is one of those “UP TO” 80% discount things, yes?



Normally, the 80% on collections is related to their "The Ton" BF Bundle, which is a 100 bucks and has 3 different libraries in it.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 24, 2020)

Wally Garten said:


> What's the one thing it does? I don't think I understand it.


My guess: it opens and closes. Soundwise I guess there are filters involved? Or layers fading in and out the “mix”?

Sorry. Not a clue


----------



## easyrider (Nov 24, 2020)

Wonder if they do something like Justin Hurwitz Professional Selects

SSS
SSB
SSW
Masse
Harp

£798

£266 each for SSS , SSB and SSW was a deal...


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 24, 2020)

Marsen said:


> Normally, the 80% on collections is related to their "The Ton" BF Bundle, which is a 100 bucks and has 3 different libraries in it.


Check. So the ton is a great deal and justification for the “UP TO” marketing scheme. And the rest? What are the expectations discount % wise pertaining to BBCSO Core or Studio Orchestra? Against my own habits and standards, I did not actually read this thread, so my sincere apologies if this has been speculated about for 25 pages, as it likely has


----------



## easyrider (Nov 24, 2020)

I hope the ton contains something I don’t already have...


----------



## fretti (Nov 24, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> What are the expectations discount % wise pertaining to BBCSO Core?


BBCSO seems to be getting a 40% discount (at least thats what their website currently says)  
Hopefully it's going to be 40% for all versions


----------



## Wally Garten (Nov 24, 2020)

AudioLoco said:


> With the mod wheel you control, instead of velocity, a number of layers of instruments. It sounds really natural and expressive even if you keep one chord for a couple of hours. I like it.



Oh, that does sound cool! I dunno if I have $350 worth of Spitfire needs, but....


----------



## lgmcben (Nov 24, 2020)

Anyone know what was the lowest price for the Symphony Complete package? (in past sale campaigns)









Spitfire Audio — Symphony Complete


In addition to woodwinds, brass and a 60 piece string section, Symphony Complete includes all of our percussion libraries recorded in The Hall at AIR Studios.



www.spitfireaudio.com


----------



## easyrider (Nov 24, 2020)

lgmcben said:


> Anyone know what was the lowest price for the Symphony Complete package? (in past sale campaigns)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



£798 for the Justin Hurwitz Professional Selects SSS,SSW,SSB

then upgrade to the symphony complete for £206

£1004

Not sure if it’s been cheaper.


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Nov 24, 2020)

lgmcben said:


> Anyone know what was the lowest price for the Symphony Complete package? (in past sale campaigns)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the lowest it's ever been was during this year's spring sale via the Justin Hurwitz Pro bundle - somewhere in the $800 range for Strings, WW, and Brass and then to pick up the Burgess percussion, Harp, and piano was only around $250. Quite the steal, really glad I took the plunge. I doubt we'll see it that low anytime soon, but who knows!


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Nov 24, 2020)

easyrider said:


> £798 for the Justin Hurwitz Professional Selects SSS,SSW,SSB
> 
> then upgrade to the symphony complete for £206
> 
> ...


What he said^


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 24, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> So n00b here, regarding SF. I have Solo Strings and a whole bunch of Orig!nals and $29 SA Recording ones and one or two older Kontakt libs. The collections I see when I click the link in their BF mail
> takes you to a bunch of well... collections. The prices shown there are still the regular ones. Is my assumption correct that the BF price will not necessarily be 20% of the current prices? I mean, this is one of those “UP TO” 80% discount things, yes?


So the collections/bundles are a discount price based on the normal prices of up to around 25% I think. When they do 30% off the collections, it ends up being up to 65% off the regular price for the individual products, depending on the collection. The Ton will usually be about 85% off the individual prices and has always been the best BF deal, if you want the products. 


So, question. Those who own BBCSO Pro, did you get Core for free with it? Or should I buy Core and upgrade to Pro? Just thinking about my laptop.


----------



## lgmcben (Nov 24, 2020)

easyrider said:


> £798 for the Justin Hurwitz Professional Selects SSS,SSW,SSB
> 
> then upgrade to the symphony complete for £206
> 
> ...


Let's kidnap Justin Hurwitz and force him to make that bundle again


----------



## THW (Nov 24, 2020)

I use aperture strings all the time, which I picked up last year with Albion one, so I’m eager to get the aperture orchestra...its a tough decision for me because I’m quite happy with my cinesamples core library bundle, and am currently in between AR1 and BBCSO core. I’ve been working hard on orchestration, so am leaning to bbcso core...


----------



## RSK (Nov 24, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Wonder if they do something like Justin Hurwitz Professional Selects
> 
> SSS
> SSB
> ...


I would die of happiness. But not before they got my money.


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Nov 24, 2020)

RSK said:


> I would die of happiness. But not before they got my money.


It may be likely that we won't see the full symphony discounted like that again until either the release of the upcoming SSO 2.0, revamped in the Spitfire player, or the full Abbey Road modular orchestra - whichever comes first. However, Spitfire is always full of surprises


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Nov 24, 2020)

Since the main active black friday event has been Olafur Arnalds libraries - here a note about Chamber Evolutions (maybe the others too, don't have those)

It sounds fantastic... to a degree. Unfortunately the sampling is limited to one unique sample every FIFTH key. So in other words, the samples are stretched across 5 keys.
Usually the standard is a unique sample every SECOND key.

It still sounds very good a lot of times... however depending on what you play and how many stretched notes you happen to press it can sound somewhat smeary and there are unnatural and unpleasant resonances, mostly due to up-pitched samples which makes most instruments sound rather harsh.

Now someone might say that it's less important when it's a textural library and that's true, but it's sill important and it's a standard I'd expect from a premium priced library by one of the top 5 developers with a major composer involved.

Orchestral Tools/NI Arkhis for instance is also a textural library which costs less and yet has a unique sample every second key as per modern sampling standards. And this at a lower price with more content overall, although of course not focused on strings like Chamber Evolutions and thus less content for strings, but when all sections are considered it's comparable in terms of content.

It's just unfortunate because the recordings and techniques themselves are so stunningly beautiful and a lot of what I play works... but in other instances the stretching leads to a problematic overall sound and thus it's a library where SF was so close to El Dorado... but didn't go all the way.


----------



## TintoL (Nov 24, 2020)

Jacob Fanto said:


> It may be likely that we won't see the full symphony discounted like that again until either the release of the upcoming SSO 2.0, revamped in the Spitfire player, or the full Abbey Road modular orchestra - whichever comes first. However, Spitfire is always full of surprises



Is this a confirmed thing? I mean, is it confirmed that SA is actually developing a revamped version of SSO?


----------



## make_j (Nov 24, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> Those who own BBCSO Pro, did you get Core for free with it? Or should I buy Core and upgrade to Pro?



I don't have it, but the product page (of Pro) says it includes both Core and Discover.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 24, 2020)

make_j said:


> I don't have it, but the product page (of Pro) says it includes both Core and Discover.


Thanks, I missed that.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 24, 2020)

TintoL said:


> Is this a confirmed thing? I mean, is it confirmed that SA is actually developing a revamped version of SSO?



Oh yes, It's being released shortly after Play Pro.....


----------



## BradHoyt (Nov 24, 2020)

My prediction for next year - Aperture Choir.


----------



## ed buller (Nov 24, 2020)

PaulieDC said:


> Just thinking out loud... I think it comes down to two things, which hall sounds better to your ears and which one has the articulations you're after. Although whichever one you pick you can't miss. Is it me or does the hall that the BBCSO recorded in sound just a bit darker? But you can fix that in the mix. I'm partial to Abbey Road (the studio, not the library), the Garritan CFX recorded there is my #1 hands down. But the fact that the orchestra plays together in BBCSO is a factor.
> 
> Flip a 64GB SD card, label side, Abbey Road, backside, BBCSO. Can't lose.


Abbey road sounds very different to Maida Vale to me. Much bigger sound. I suspect the ceiling height might play a part. I love BBCSO....but Abbey Road sounds more cinematic. A reverb on BBCSO brings it a lot closer

best

e


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 24, 2020)

My only frustration now is I have to wait until Thursday to buy AROne given I’ve already made up my mind to get it (to get the exclusive freebie thrown in). Quite glad I skipped the pre-sale too - the selections will always be available to buy, but Aperture Orchestra will not.


----------



## Fleer (Nov 24, 2020)

Marsen said:


> Normally, the 80% on collections is related to their "The Ton" BF Bundle, which is a 100 bucks and has 3 different libraries in it.


Apparently this year’s Ton includes Orchestral Swarm, Ricotti Mallets and Harp.


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Nov 24, 2020)

Fleer said:


> Apparently Swarm, Mallets and Harp.


Where’d you get this info?


----------



## Fleer (Nov 24, 2020)

Simeon posted: “Exclusively available during The Black Weekend, two new COLLECTIONS offer standout savings: suitably weighing in at only £100.00 GBP (inc. VAT)/$100.00 USD/€100.00 EUR (inc. VAT), THE TON (https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/the-ton/) — taking in ORCHESTRAL SWARM, RICOTTI MALLETS, and SPITFIRE HARP — makes Spitfire Audio history as the sound-specialising British music technology company’s highest discount yet with a staggering 80% saving surely ranking as absolutely unmissable, while THE BLACK WEEKEND (https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/the-black-weekend/) — comprising ALBION TUNDRA, ERIC WHITACRE CHOIR, and SPITFIRE SOLO STRINGS — is also an attractive proposition at £700.00 GBP (inc. VAT)/$781.00 USD/€781.00 EUR (inc. VAT), representing a significant saving of 46% over purchasing titles separately.”









Spitfire Audio announces The Black Weekend with discounts, happenings, and return of The Black Edition as APERTURE ORCHESTRA


LONDON, UK: sound-specialising British music technology company Spitfire Audio is proud to announce The Black Weekend — with wallet-friendly discounts of up to 40% on individual products across its…




praisetracks.com


----------



## wetalkofdreams (Nov 24, 2020)

Fleer said:


> Simeon posted: “Exclusively available during The Black Weekend, two new COLLECTIONS offer standout savings: suitably weighing in at only £100.00 GBP (inc. VAT)/$100.00 USD/€100.00 EUR (inc. VAT), THE TON (https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/the-ton/) — taking in ORCHESTRAL SWARM, RICOTTI MALLETS, and SPITFIRE HARP — makes Spitfire Audio history as the sound-specialising British music technology company’s highest discount yet with a staggering 80% saving surely ranking as absolutely unmissable, while THE BLACK WEEKEND (https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/the-black-weekend/) — comprising ALBION TUNDRA, ERIC WHITACRE CHOIR, and SPITFIRE SOLO STRINGS — is also an attractive proposition at £700.00 GBP (inc. VAT)/$781.00 USD/€781.00 EUR (inc. VAT), representing a significant saving of 46% over purchasing titles separately.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If true then 'the ton' is super mighty tempting


----------



## SirKen (Nov 24, 2020)

Fleer said:


> Simeon posted: “Exclusively available during The Black Weekend, two new COLLECTIONS offer standout savings: suitably weighing in at only £100.00 GBP (inc. VAT)/$100.00 USD/€100.00 EUR (inc. VAT), THE TON (https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/the-ton/) — taking in ORCHESTRAL SWARM, RICOTTI MALLETS, and SPITFIRE HARP — makes Spitfire Audio history as the sound-specialising British music technology company’s highest discount yet with a staggering 80% saving surely ranking as absolutely unmissable, while THE BLACK WEEKEND (https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/the-black-weekend/) — comprising ALBION TUNDRA, ERIC WHITACRE CHOIR, and SPITFIRE SOLO STRINGS — is also an attractive proposition at £700.00 GBP (inc. VAT)/$781.00 USD/€781.00 EUR (inc. VAT), representing a significant saving of 46% over purchasing titles separately.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was hoping that Orchestral Swarm would be part of the Ton this year. That is great news!


----------



## nowimhere (Nov 24, 2020)

Fantastic news !! I was just looking at all three of these this week. Only gotta wait 24hrs then DEFO picking that up !


----------



## Fleer (Nov 24, 2020)

Personally quite interested to get Orchestral Swarm, but less so with regard to Harp or Mallets.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 24, 2020)

Fleer said:


> Simeon posted: “Exclusively available during The Black Weekend, two new COLLECTIONS offer standout savings: suitably weighing in at only £100.00 GBP (inc. VAT)/$100.00 USD/€100.00 EUR (inc. VAT), THE TON (https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/the-ton/) — taking in ORCHESTRAL SWARM, RICOTTI MALLETS, and SPITFIRE HARP — makes Spitfire Audio history as the sound-specialising British music technology company’s highest discount yet with a staggering 80% saving surely ranking as absolutely unmissable, while THE BLACK WEEKEND (https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/the-black-weekend/) — comprising ALBION TUNDRA, ERIC WHITACRE CHOIR, and SPITFIRE SOLO STRINGS — is also an attractive proposition at £700.00 GBP (inc. VAT)/$781.00 USD/€781.00 EUR (inc. VAT), representing a significant saving of 46% over purchasing titles separately.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So no Ton for me. I might check the black weekend price for Eric Whitacre, but I don't need any more choirs.


----------



## Saya (Nov 24, 2020)

SOOOOOO GOOD!!!!! Almost the best bundle deals for me!!!!!

ERIC WHITACRE CHOIR and RICOTTI MALLETS are on my list for a really long time

APERTURE ORCHESTRA I am coming **


----------



## easyrider (Nov 24, 2020)

Fleer said:


> Personally quite interested to get Orchestral Swarm, but less so with regard to Harp or Mallets.



I have mallets and harp...will it still cost a ton ?


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 24, 2020)

easyrider said:


> I have mallets and harp...will it still cost a ton ?


No, probably about $35 or so. Less than $40


----------



## Fleer (Nov 24, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> No, probably about $35 or so. Less than $40


Would love to pay that for Orchestral Swarm.


----------



## oooooooooooooooooh (Nov 24, 2020)

The Ton sounds good! I bought Ricotti Mallets earlier this year and I love it, if they give a small discount for current owners then getting it will be an absolute no brainer.

The other bundle also intrigues me, I know that I'm going to pick up Solo Strings either now or during the wishlist sale (which everyone says is always bigger), but Tundra has been interesting to me for a while. I haven't been in the market for choir libraries and I just got 8Dio's Insolidus for free as part of their current promotions, so that's slightly less interesting to me, but the sound is no slouch!


----------



## Peter Satera (Nov 24, 2020)

Saya said:


> SOOOOOO GOOD!!!!! Almost the best bundle deals for me!!!!!
> 
> ERIC WHITACRE CHOIR and RICOTTI MALLETS are on my list for a really long time
> 
> APERTURE ORCHESTRA I am coming **


Just make sure once you calm down you clean up after yourself.


----------



## CT (Nov 24, 2020)

I don't have the solo strings, but Tundra and the choir together are quite special. That's a good deal....


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Nov 24, 2020)

I've already got Orchestral Swarm and Spitfire Harp... what exactly am I looking at here for a price on Ricotti Mallets?


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 24, 2020)

Fleer said:


> Would love to pay that for Orchestral Swarm.


I paid $37 for Edna Earth last year because it was the only one I didn't have.


----------



## rmak (Nov 24, 2020)

AudioLoco said:


> Yes, Hermmann has being winking and making obscene gestures towards me for a long time.
> If on sale, he is coming home with me definitely....


what do you like most about BHCT? the strings, timpani, combo patches?


----------



## Kevperry777 (Nov 24, 2020)

Wow. Talk about getting the scoop...if Simeon disappears mysteriously over thanksgiving we’ll know why. 😂


----------



## yiph2 (Nov 24, 2020)

If we have Spitfire Percussion, is there any need for Ricotti Mallets?


----------



## Markrs (Nov 24, 2020)

I doubt Simeon has realised that he has published the information too soon. Probably meant to keep it in draft form or on a timer for release, but published it instead.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 24, 2020)

Like many I will get the ton, not sure about anything else, probably BBCSO Core as with the ton that also gets me the aperture orchestra


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 25, 2020)

Fleer said:


> Simeon posted: “Exclusively available during The Black Weekend, two new COLLECTIONS offer standout savings: suitably weighing in at only £100.00 GBP (inc. VAT)/$100.00 USD/€100.00 EUR (inc. VAT), THE TON (https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/the-ton/) — taking in ORCHESTRAL SWARM, RICOTTI MALLETS, and SPITFIRE HARP — makes Spitfire Audio history as the sound-specialising British music technology company’s highest discount yet with a staggering 80% saving surely ranking as absolutely unmissable, while THE BLACK WEEKEND (https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/the-black-weekend/) — comprising ALBION TUNDRA, ERIC WHITACRE CHOIR, and SPITFIRE SOLO STRINGS — is also an attractive proposition at £700.00 GBP (inc. VAT)/$781.00 USD/€781.00 EUR (inc. VAT), representing a significant saving of 46% over purchasing titles separately.”



If this is true....I am VERY excited. I already have Harp, and Orchestral Swarm is one library I had my eye on. Ricotti Mallets is a 'meh' for me, but $73 for it and Swarm is just fine with me!

And Eric Whitacre Choir has always interested me. Since I already own Tundra and Solo Strings, the Choir would be around $350.

_Note: Prices above are assuming that each individual item in these bundles gets the same discount, i.e. in The Ton, each isn't $33.33. Instead, Harp and Mallets (original price $149 each) are $27 each in the bundle, and Orchestral Swam ($249 original) is $46 in the bundle.

Then for The Black Weekend, you can't just divide the bundle price by three ($260) to get the price for each, it would be $227 for Tundra, $201 for Solo Strings, and $353 for EW Choir._

I was also hoping for Iceni to be in one of the special packages, but will just wait until the Christmas sale if it isn't 40% off during this one. Symphonic Organ is another one I have my eyes on, but it is something that I would wait until a special bundle in a future sale happens to include it.


----------



## Mikro93 (Nov 25, 2020)

No. Way. I was consdering buying Orchestral Swarm on sale even at -30% off. And I already have Ricotti.
So, if @Justin L. Franks calculations are correct, which can easily be checked but I'll trust you on that one  That would give me Orchestral Swarm and Harp for 73 euros. Un-fricking-believable. Please please please let it be true. Please. PLEASE.

Also, Simeon's informations regarding the Black Weekend bundle are coherent with Oliver's demo track for Aperture and the Black Weekend bundle. You can hear a choir and solo strings in there.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 25, 2020)

Justin L. Franks said:


> If this is true....I am VERY excited. I already have Harp, and Orchestral Swarm is one library I had my eye on. Ricotti Mallets is a 'meh' for me, but $73 for it and Swarm is just fine with me!
> 
> And Eric Whitacre Choir has always interested me. Since I already own Tundra and Solo Strings, the Choir would be around $350.



Exactly my situation .Dont have Orchestral Swarm and want it...and dont have Eric W Choir and want it!


----------



## TomislavEP (Nov 25, 2020)

If the rumors about this year's "The Ton" are true, I'm on the edge... I already have the harp library but not sure do I really need the other two, even with such a generous discount. Orchestral Swarm does sound interesting, but I kind of doubt I would frequently need those short aleatoric elements that seem to be the centerpiece of the library. However, since all my current SA orchestral libraries are recorded at AIR studio, having a drier one could be an interesting alternative. I'm not sure about Ricotti Mallets too - I have several tonal percussion libraries from 8dio and Soundiron and I'm not exploiting them nearly enough. So, despite the tempting discount, I must ponder on this some more. 

P.S. Thanks for the heads-up, if the rumors are true.


----------



## AudioLoco (Nov 25, 2020)

rmak said:


> what do you like most about BHCT? the strings, timpani, combo patches?


I'm intrigued by the unusual instrumental combinations, chords and effects. 
Already have many bread and butter instruments and anything differnt, out of the ordinary, for giving colors and movement, interests me a lot.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 25, 2020)

Pretty sure what Simeon has posted is true, as it is the Spitfire press release, that they would have sent to various people/organisations for posting after the official announcement. In this case I think Simeon has just posted it a bit early.


----------



## Marsen (Nov 25, 2020)

Prices are online for me. So yes, all what was written is true.


----------



## TomislavEP (Nov 25, 2020)

I've also just received an e-mail from Spitfire. Must watch some playthroughs for this year's "The Ton" content before deciding, though.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 25, 2020)

Marsen said:


> Prices are online for me. So yes, all what was written is true.




Me too....


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 25, 2020)

Don’t see anything. What does it say?


----------



## Nate Johnson (Nov 25, 2020)

Weird, theres still a big countdown towards tomorrow (technically the first day of the sale), and yet it looks like all pricing is online now....

and DAMNIT I THOUGHT I DIDN'T WANT ANYMORE SPITFIRE THINGS AND I JUST ADDED A HALF DOZEN ITEMS TO MY WISHLIST BECAUSE...WELL BECAUSE!!!!!


----------



## Marsen (Nov 25, 2020)

Ok, I already can buy BF-Deals.
Just got an email, saying "Your early acess to the Black Weekend is here".

I bought The Ton already.
Seems, I´m a V.I.P lol 

*guess it´s cause I´m owner of SSO. They did something similar last sale.


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 25, 2020)

What are the deals outside of the special new bundles?


----------



## Marsen (Nov 25, 2020)

lettucehat said:


> Don’t see anything. What does it say?



Don´t know, if it works for you:
https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/the-ton/
https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/the-black-weekend/


----------



## Marsen (Nov 25, 2020)

lettucehat said:


> What are the deals outside of the special new bundles?



*40% on individual (including BBCO)
15% on bundles

*Edit: it´s "Up to 40%", mostly 25%


----------



## Brasart (Nov 25, 2020)

So yeah, I'm getting The Ton again! 
What a great bundle for me: wanted to get Ricotti Mallet, and basically getting Orchestral Swarm & Spitfire Harp for free, 2 products I wanted to get in the end


----------



## yiph2 (Nov 25, 2020)

Marsen said:


> 40% on individual (including BBCO)
> 15% on bundles


More like 40% BBCSO and 25% off everything else


----------



## Marsen (Nov 25, 2020)

yiph2 said:


> More like 40% BBCSO and 25% off everything else



I excuse me. My fault.

Yes true, it´s "up to 40% on individual", mostly 25%.
Thanks @yiph2 for pointing this out.


----------



## from_theashes (Nov 25, 2020)

Definitely gonna grab Albion One bb!🤗
Just need one more thing to get over 349€ for Aperture Orchestra.
Any discount on the british drama toolkit?


----------



## Marsen (Nov 25, 2020)

from_theashes said:


> Any discount on the british drama toolkit?



25%


----------



## yiph2 (Nov 25, 2020)

from_theashes said:


> Definitely gonna grab Albion One bb!🤗
> Just need one more thing to get over 349€ for Aperture Orchestra.
> Any discount on the british drama toolkit?


It's 149


Marsen said:


> I excuse me. My fault.
> 
> Yes true, it´s "up to 40% on individual", mostly 25%.
> Thanks @yiph2 pointing this out.


Yea, a bit shady to me


----------



## pbobcat (Nov 25, 2020)

Not getting the BF pricing yet!

I'm looking at BBCSO Core (which would normally be £350 for me since I'd downloaded Discover), and Solo Strings (which would be £274 because I have Albion One). So would the BF discount be off the original totals or off my discounted prices?
Thanks!


----------



## Brasart (Nov 25, 2020)

yiph2 said:


> It's 149
> 
> Yea, a bit shady to me



Literally every single sale out there is phrased this way "up to", audio stuff or not


----------



## Nate Johnson (Nov 25, 2020)

Pretty sure I'm going to end up with at least Albion Neo and Eric Whitacre Choir. Tempted by BBCSO Core as well. And I've wanted Percussion Swarm since getting Orchestral Swarm (one of my most used libraries) last year. 

I really just need to decide _how_ my wife is going to kill me.....I mean, it should be _my_ choice, right?


----------



## from_theashes (Nov 25, 2020)

yiph2 said:


> It's 149



Well, that’s unfortunate. Hm... maybe „the Ton“? But I really don’t need it xD
What do you do with „Orchestral Swarm“?


----------



## Scamper (Nov 25, 2020)

yiph2 said:


> If we have Spitfire Percussion, is there any need for Ricotti Mallets?



Depends. For general orchestral purposes, I think Spitfire Percussion mallets are all you need, especially if they are not prominent in the track.

The Ricotti Mallets though are recorded drier and closer, are deeper sampled with many choices of mallets and playing techniques. If you're going for a rather small scale sound with more prominent mallets (like Dan Romer soundtracks for example), Ricotti will be way better.



Jacob Fanto said:


> I've already got Orchestral Swarm and Spitfire Harp... what exactly am I looking at here for a price on Ricotti Mallets?



If I'm calculating this right, the bundle for 100€ is made of:
~27€ for each Spitfire Harp, Ricotti Mallets
~46€ for Orchestral Swarm

Sick prices...


----------



## easyrider (Nov 25, 2020)

Mike T said:


> I don't have the solo strings, but Tundra and the choir together are quite special. That's a good deal....



Comes to £295 for me


----------



## Crowe (Nov 25, 2020)

Hm. So, as I understand it, Studio Core is not one of the collections that will be on a good discount, but on only ~15%?


----------



## StillLife (Nov 25, 2020)

Very nice, that Ton. Wanted Ricotti for some time now, and have Orchestral Swarm already. How good is the harp?


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 25, 2020)

from_theashes said:


> Definitely gonna grab Albion One bb!🤗
> Just need one more thing to get over 349€ for Aperture Orchestra.
> Any discount on the british drama toolkit?



If you have any interest in eventually getting the Scoring Professional bundle (Albion ONE, Solo Strings, OACE, Orchestral Swarm, Hans Zimmer Percussion), then it would be worth it to pick up Orchestral Swarm via "The Ton" bundle for $100. Completing the collection would give you a heavy discount, since you would already have Albion and Orchestral Swarm, especially if you wait for another sale to do so.

For example, right now, the only two libraries I'm missing from the Scoring Professional Bundle is Orch. Swarm and HZ Perc. My price to complete the collection is only $352. In other words, both for less than the cost of HZ Perc by itself ($399 regular price). Once I get "The Ton", the only thing I would be missing from the Scoring Professional bundle would be HZ Perc, and the price to get that would be just $179.

The Harp in "The Ton" will also give you a bit of a discount if you ever want to pick up the Symphony Complete bundle.

Spitfire's upgrade/crossgrade policy for bundles is quite nice.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 25, 2020)

StillLife said:


> Very nice, that Ton. Wanted Ricotti for some time now, and have Orchestral Swarm already. How good is the harp?



I've only toyed around with it, but I think Harp sounds very nice. At the price you're getting it at, it's a no-brainer. Even if you don't like it, it's not a big deal, since it would only be $27.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 25, 2020)

Shiirai said:


> Hm. So, as I understand it, Studio Core is not one of the collections that will be on a good discount, but on only ~15%?



Correct. Only 15% on Studio Orchestra ($466 instead of $549). Unless you need it now, I'd wait for a better sale.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 25, 2020)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Correct. Only 15% on Studio Orchestra ($466 instead of $549). Unless you need it now, I'd wait for a better sale.



Yeah, that's not going to happen XD. A shame.


----------



## yiph2 (Nov 25, 2020)

Justin L. Franks said:


> I've only toyed around with it, but I think Harp sounds very nice. At the price you're getting it at, it's a no-brainer. Even if you don't like it, it's not a big deal, since it would only be $27.


Yep, the harp is one of the best


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 25, 2020)

Hmm...The discount on BBCSO Core or Pro when you own Discover has dropped to $29 instead of $49.

For example, Core is showing up on the Black Weekend page as $269 (the discount for owning Discover is not applied on that "sale overview" page, it shows it as when not owning Discover). When clicking on it to go to the Core page, the price is $240, not $220.


----------



## mussnig (Nov 25, 2020)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Hmm...The discount on BBCSO Core or Pro when you own Discover has dropped to $29 instead of $49.
> 
> For example, Core is showing up on the Black Weekend page as $269 (the discount for owning Discover is not applied on that "sale overview" page, it shows it as when not owning Discover). When clicking on it to go to the Core page, the price is $240, not $220.



Well, you get 40% off from the price of the upgrade. So if you own Discovery, the upgrade usually costs you 400. Take 40% off and 240 remain.


----------



## Christopher Rocky (Nov 25, 2020)

I must be 'special', I received the early BF email
I can get the Harp for 27 bucks 🤣

who has EWC or Albion NEO?

I'm either going to pick up Eric Whitacre or Albion Neo to qualify for Aperture, and I'm leaning towards Neo simply due to the amount of content.

What do people think about EWC? is it really that good? I'm lucky in that in the bundle i can get it for about 50% off, Similarly, what do people think about Neo?


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 25, 2020)

mussnig said:


> Well, you get 40% off from the price of the upgrade. So if you own Discovery, the upgrade usually costs you 400. Take 40% off and 240 remain.



During the last sale, the upgrade price to Core from Discover was $49 less than the sale price of Core. It was at intro pricing during the last sale ($349), and my upgrade price was $300.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Nov 25, 2020)

While I'm not a big fan of Aperture Orchestra (neither concept, nor sound) after watching the walkthrough, "The Ton" looks like a nice deal. Especially because of the Harp. My current main Harp is from BBCSO, but I want one for Kontakt and with pedal control...


----------



## Brasart (Nov 25, 2020)

I think I'll get:

The Ton (100€)
Symphonic Motions (189€)

And maybe something else on top of that to qualify for the Aperture Orchestra, unfortunately the two 29€ libraries I'm looking for would bring it up to 347€ :-D


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 25, 2020)

Is there any discount code you need to enter in to get Aperture Orchestra? I have $395.24 in my cart from The Ton and Black Weekend bundles (I already own some of the libraries in those bundles), but Aperture Orchestra doesn't show up in the cart.


----------



## JyTy (Nov 25, 2020)

The Ton really looks like a no-brainer for the price... Swarms are looking mighty fine for some sound design and I really liked the sounds *Ricotti Mallets *so pulled the plug on that one  Can't wait to play around with it a bit...


----------



## easyrider (Nov 25, 2020)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Is there any discount code you need to enter in to get Aperture Orchestra? I have $395.24 in my cart from The Ton and Black Weekend bundles (I already own some of the libraries in those bundles), but Aperture Orchestra doesn't show up in the cart.



You get an email after the sale end IIRC


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 25, 2020)

Brasart said:


> I think I'll get:
> 
> The Ton (100€)
> Symphonic Motions (189€)
> ...



Just get another 29€ library, or ditch the two you already have and get something else which will put you over the threshold.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 25, 2020)

easyrider said:


> You get an email after the sale end IIRC



Ah, makes sense. Since it's a Kontakt Player library, Spitfire needs to pay license fees to Native Instruments to get serial numbers for each copy distributed. And they won't know how many serial numbers to order until the sale is over.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 25, 2020)

Think I’ll go The Ton and EWC


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 25, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Think I’ll go The Ton and EWC



You are aware that the Black Weekend bundle includes EWC, right? Along with Solo Strings and Tundra. £700.00 / $781.00 / €781.00.

Doesn't make much sense to get 25% off of EWC when you can get two other great libraries for not that much more.


----------



## mussnig (Nov 25, 2020)

I need some suggestions:

I am torn apart between Albion III, BBC SO Core and Abbey Road ONE.

My main libraries for orchestral stuff currently are Studio Orchestra Pro, BHCT, Infinite Brass, Spitfire Percussion and some of the Spitfire Orignals Series (both Strings, Percussion and Cinematic Piano).

Albion III has a very powerfull low end that I can't convincingly get from the stuff I have right now (+reverb).
BBC SO is a very nice complete package and in particular, one of it's main purposes would probably be the strings. But then again, a separate Strings library would probably suit me better?

Abbey Road ONE: because it sounds soooo good.

Any recommendations?


----------



## fretti (Nov 25, 2020)

mussnig said:


> I need some suggestions:
> 
> I am torn apart between Albion III, BBC SO Core and Abbey Road ONE.
> 
> ...


I was (am?) on the fence between BBCSO and Abbey Road ONE as well. Since I have all sections covered already with other libraries, sound is here for me probably the biggest selling point. 
And after listening to the walkthroughs of @Blakus and @Waywyn I'm just really sold on the sound of Abbey Road ONE...
The only thing I'm currently considering is whether or not it is worth to pull the plug now, or wait until some updates for the player came out or they even released some of the planned add-ons and then decide...


----------



## mussnig (Nov 25, 2020)

fretti said:


> I was (am?) on the fence between BBCSO and Abbey Road ONE as well. Since I have all sections covered already with other libraries, sound is here for me probably the biggest selling point.
> And after listening to the walkthroughs of @Blakus and @Waywyn I'm just really sold on the sound of Abbey Road ONE...
> The only thing I'm currently considering is whether or not it is worth to pull the plug now, or wait until some updates for the player came out or they even released some of the planned add-ons and then decide...



Of my three choices, BBC SO is probably only tempting me because it has the biggest discount. I think the others would give me more stuff, that I don't have covered yet ...


----------



## fretti (Nov 25, 2020)

mussnig said:


> Of my three choices, BBC SO is probably only tempting me because it has the biggest discount. I think the others would give me more stuff, that I don't have covered yet ...


That's exacly the same reason why I'm considering BBCSO  (well that and I actually quite like the strings in BBCSO).
While I also don't have Iceni atm, I'm kind of speculating that Spitfire will do a fire sale before discontinuing it (and maybe reintroduce it like Albion ONE or the Originals series) in the next 1 or two years


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 25, 2020)

mussnig said:


> Of my three choices, BBC SO is probably only tempting me because it has the biggest discount. I think the others would give me more stuff, that I don't have covered yet ...



BBCSO does have the biggest discount for an individual product in this sale, but you already do have a complete orchestra via Studio Orchestra Pro and JB Percussion. I think branching out to something different might be a better choice. BBCSO is definitely tempting though at the price.

I would consider getting Iceni, along with "The Ton" special bundle (Orchestral Swarm + Harp + Ricotti Mallets for $100). That would also push you over the threshold to get Aperture Orchestra for free.

If it is really just a great string library you are looking for, then Chamber Strings would be my choice (non-pro, unlike Studio Orchestra which has extra articulations, the pro version of Chamber Strings only has extra mics besides the Close, Decca Tree, and Ambient mics). And that alone would get you Aperture Orchestra.

However, if you have absolutely no interest in Aperture Orchestra, and decide to get something other than BBCSO Core, then I would wait a month for their Christmas sale, where typically every library is 40% off, not just one or two.


----------



## mussnig (Nov 25, 2020)

Justin L. Franks said:


> I would consider getting Iceni, along with "The Ton" special bundle (Orchestral Swarm + Harp + Ricotti Mallets for $100). That would also push you over the threshold to get Aperture Orchestra for free.



That's actually what I think I am going to do. The Ton is obviously a really great deal, especially since I am lacking a nice Harp (BHCT has some cool doublings with a Harp but those patches have a quite limited tonal range and if you want to get the Harp isolated you are stuck to one of the close mics).
Furthermore, I have been playing drums and percussion since I was 10, so both Ricotti and the Harp have been on my wishlist for quite some time now ...

Again, BBC SO is really nice for the price, but its main purpose for me would probably be the Strings (since I have enough standard stuff for Brass and Percussion already). But in that case, a dedicated Strings library (e.g. CSS) would probably give me more for my money ...


----------



## easyrider (Nov 25, 2020)

Justin L. Franks said:


> You are aware that the Black Weekend bundle includes EWC, right? Along with Solo Strings and Tundra. £700.00 / $781.00 / €781.00.
> 
> Doesn't make much sense to get 25% off of EWC when you can get two other great libraries for not that much more.



Thats what I meant but thanks for looking out for me....I have Tundra and Solo Strings so I can get EWC for £295


----------



## LudovicVDP (Nov 25, 2020)

Wow. 
I already have CineSample harps and it's not like I need Ricotti either... 
But the Ton is a no-brainer. 
Orchestral swarm is a bargain on its own at that price.


----------



## Eptesicus (Nov 25, 2020)

Ok, 'The Ton' deal is amazing.

I think that will be a definite buy.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Nov 25, 2020)

Just browsing through the collections, I think there’s an error with the pricing for the Spitfire Scoring Essentials bundle, I own Albion One & OA Chamber Evos & this bundle comes to £216 but if I were to buy the solo strings separately it would cost me £203


----------



## Synetos (Nov 25, 2020)

I pulled the trigger bought BBC SO, even though I already have Abby One, and Albion collection. 

My GAS rational: If my wife can have 100's of pairs of shoes, then I can have 3 libraries from Spitfire. 

It's not a reason to buy, but Christian is such a likeable guy, I want to buy the libraries just watching him teach about them.


----------



## scarkord (Nov 25, 2020)

pbobcat said:


> Not getting the BF pricing yet!
> 
> I'm looking at BBCSO Core (which would normally be £350 for me since I'd downloaded Discover), and Solo Strings (which would be £274 because I have Albion One). So would the BF discount be off the original totals or off my discounted prices?
> Thanks!



Are you saying there is normally a discount on Solo Strings for Albion One owners? I still see full price?


----------



## crossrootsdoc (Nov 25, 2020)

SirKen said:


> I was hoping that Orchestral Swarm would be part of the Ton this year. That is great news!


Me too! I already have the mallets, and I figured one of the swarms would make it in. If true then this is awesome sauce


----------



## pixelcrave (Nov 25, 2020)

Hi, curious to hear input from the group as I'm doing my math here: 

I'll be getting Ton ($100) and one of the OA ($209) — likely OA Chamber Evo but if anyone think I should get Composer Toolkit instead, I'm curious to hear your thoughts. So with total = $309, I only need $40 more to get Aperture Orch, but willing to spend up to $100 max. 

What library (or libraries) under $100 would you recommend getting?

PS: I already have: BBC Core, Albion One, Abbey Rd, a few originals (all pianos, intimate strings).


----------



## pbobcat (Nov 25, 2020)

scarkord said:


> Are you saying there is normally a discount on Solo Strings for Albion One owners? I still see full price?


Yes, because it's part of the Scoring Duo (with Albion One). If you add it to your wishlist it will give you a reduced price of £274ish.


----------



## mussnig (Nov 25, 2020)

pixelcrave said:


> Hi, curious to hear input from the group as I'm doing my math here:
> 
> I'll be getting Ton ($100) and one of the OA ($209) — likely OA Chamber Evo but if anyone think I should get Composer Toolkit instead, I'm curious to hear your thoughts. So with total = $309, I only need $40 more to get Aperture Orch, but willing to spend up to $100 max.
> 
> ...



I would recommend the Cimbalom but then you are probably still 5 $ or so short ...


----------



## Crowe (Nov 25, 2020)

I went and got the Ton, as everything in there is dead useful to me. Very, very nice collection.


----------



## pixelcrave (Nov 25, 2020)

mussnig said:


> I would recommend the Cimbalom but then you are probably still 5 $ or so short ...



Oooh, I missed that one! I LOOVE dulcimer sound (used that a lot from LABS)! Thank you for mentioning!


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Nov 25, 2020)

A few things...

Not sure why I didn't get early access to this sale, as I've spent nearly $3000 on their products. Curious what the threshold is in order to become 'VIP' or whatever.

Owning Orchestral Swarm and Spitfire Harp, Ricotti Mallets via the Ton for $27 is a no-brainer.

Owning EW Choir and Tundra, Spitfire Solo Strings is tempting at $214... (can someone explain the math here? Original price is $399, taking 45% off that should be $220...?) Does anyone recommend this library?


----------



## mussnig (Nov 25, 2020)

Jacob Fanto said:


> A few things...
> 
> Not sure why I didn't get early access to this sale, as I've spent nearly $3000 on their products. Curious what the threshold is in order to become 'VIP' or whatever.
> 
> ...



I haven't spent that much by far but still I have access. Maybe because I own a complete orchestra (SStO Pro) from them?


----------



## khollister (Nov 25, 2020)

So while I have early access and can clearly checkout, it is not clear if Aperture Orchestra will be added if I order before 11/26. Anybody know for sure?



pixelcrave said:


> Hi, curious to hear input from the group as I'm doing my math here:
> 
> I'll be getting Ton ($100) and one of the OA ($209) — likely OA Chamber Evo but if anyone think I should get Composer Toolkit instead, I'm curious to hear your thoughts. So with total = $309, I only need $40 more to get Aperture Orch, but willing to spend up to $100 max.
> 
> ...



Personally, I find the Toolkit to be the weakest of the OA stuff. If you really need another felt piano. I would recommend NI Noire (which is sorta like OA Stratus lite with the Particles feature).


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Nov 25, 2020)

mussnig said:


> I haven't spent that much by far but still I have access. Maybe because I own a complete orchestra (SStO Pro) from them?


I own the complete SSO line... hmm


----------



## Brasart (Nov 25, 2020)

mussnig said:


> I need some suggestions:
> 
> I am torn apart between Albion III, BBC SO Core and Abbey Road ONE.
> 
> ...



Unless you specifically need Albion Iceni, I'd suggest Albion ONE or BBCSO Core:

Albion ONE can go very powerful in the low end with both strings and brass (it has a "Nasty Shorts/Long" brass patch which is pretty mean), and the low woodwinds patch can sound quite gnarly at the highest velocity!
I'd argue you can still get similar results with BBCSO Core using eq, saturation, distortion... check out Paul Thomson's latest video where he covers a very similar subject, it came out yesterday I think!

Albion Iceni sounds great of course, but it's a very specific one-trick pony, whereas the other 2 are well-rounded — it really depends on what you really need


----------



## mussnig (Nov 25, 2020)

Brasart said:


> Unless you specifically need Albion Iceni, I'd suggest Albion ONE or BBCSO Core:
> 
> Albion ONE can go very powerful in the low end with both strings and brass (it has a "Nasty Shorts/Long" brass patch which is pretty mean), and the low woodwinds patch can sound quite gnarly at the highest velocity!
> I'd argue you can still get similar results with BBCSO Core using eq, saturation, distortion... check out Paul Thomson's latest video where he covers a very similar subject, it came out yesterday I think!
> ...



Thank you. I will probably watch a lot of videos and listen to a lot of demos before I make a decision ...


----------



## Brasart (Nov 25, 2020)

mussnig said:


> Thank you. I will probably watch a lot of videos and listen to a lot of demos before I make a decision ...



That's the best way to choose, good luck!


----------



## make_j (Nov 25, 2020)

Jacob Fanto said:


> Owning EW Choir and Tundra, Spitfire Solo Strings is tempting at $214... (can someone explain the math here? Original price is $399, taking 45% off that should be $220...?)



The percentage is actually 46, but because guys know nothing about marketing, they will advertise 45%.


----------



## Sean (Nov 25, 2020)

A bit disappointing for me, I was hoping for a better discount on Studio Orchestra. Tempted by BBCSO, but I bought the Aaron Venture libs and I want to eventually just use those once Strings come out, so not sure how useful BBCSO would be for me in the long term.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 25, 2020)

I don't have early access. And I own a whole lot of their products including SSO and SStO. I think it is either by name or where you live so they don't overwhelm the servers/customer service. 

So it sounds like BBCSO is definitely 40%. I have my purchase.


----------



## FinalWorld (Nov 25, 2020)

Sean said:


> A bit disappointing for me, I was hoping for a better discount on Studio Orchestra. Tempted by BBCSO, but I bought the Aaron Venture libs and I want to eventually just use those once Strings come out, so not sure how useful BBCSO would be for me in the long term.



Personally, I'm just gonna wait for the Christmas sale. I was eyeing SCS or SSO Chamber edition, but it seems like the Christmas Sale (historically) would provide a better discount. I can wait a month (and so can my wallet)


----------



## Sean (Nov 25, 2020)

FinalWorld said:


> Personally, I'm just gonna wait for the Christmas sale. I was eyeing SCS or SSO Chamber edition, but it seems like the Christmas Sale (historically) would provide a better discount. I can wait a month (and so can my wallet)


Yea that's probably what I'm gonna do at this point, especially since I'm also considering a PC upgrade if I see a good deal.


----------



## Yogevs (Nov 25, 2020)

Would have loved getting The Ton but I'm only interested in Orchestral Swarm. I don't have use for the Harp or Ricotti Mallets :/.
That's a HUGE discount for all three - but I try not to get stuff just because they are discounted.
SO probably going to skip it :(.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 25, 2020)

Yogevs said:


> Would have loved getting The Ton but I'm only interested in Orchestral Swarm. I don't have use for the Harp or Ricotti Mallets :/.
> That's a HUGE discount for all three - but I try not to get stuff just because they are discounted.
> SO probably going to skip it :(.


You don't have to download everything. The question is, at 40% off (the regular Xmas sale) can you get Swarm for $100 or less? If no, it is a great deal for you. If yes, then I would wait. 

And? 40% off is $146+. The Ton is a great deal for you if just for the Swarm.


----------



## Yogevs (Nov 25, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> You don't have to download everything. The question is, at 40% off (the regular Xmas sale) can you get Swarm for $100 or less? If no, it is a great deal for you. If yes, then I would wait.
> 
> And? 40% off is $146+. The Ton is a great deal for you if just for the Swarm.



I wouldn't have paid that money for Swarm alone though. I'm commenting on it as part of The Ton bundle and what looks interesting to me.


----------



## yiph2 (Nov 25, 2020)

Yogevs said:


> I wouldn't have paid that money for Swarm alone though. I'm commenting on it as part of The Ton bundle and what looks interesting to me.


But Orchestral Swarm 40% off is $149 anyways, more than The Ton (and with a lot of good stuff) just like what dzilizzi said


----------



## Cheezus (Nov 25, 2020)

Holy crap The Ton is a great deal! All three products are on my wishlist and it's a massive discount!


----------



## BradHoyt (Nov 25, 2020)

Sean said:


> A bit disappointing for me, I was hoping for a better discount on Studio Orchestra. Tempted by BBCSO, but I bought the Aaron Venture libs and I want to eventually just use those once Strings come out, so not sure how useful BBCSO would be for me in the long term.


My 2 cents - Stick with Venture.


----------



## mussnig (Nov 25, 2020)

BradHoyt said:


> My 2 cents - Stick with Venture.



But you don't know yet how good the Strings are going to be (but I guess, they will be amazing, like everything else he made). Also, while Infinite Series uses very little RAM it's heavier on the CPU as, say, Studio Orchestra.


----------



## Yogevs (Nov 25, 2020)

yiph2 said:


> But Orchestral Swarm 40% off is $149 anyways, more than The Ton (and with a lot of good stuff) just like what dzilizzi said



I'm only talking about it in the context of The Ton. I would have probably get it with two other libraries that are more interesting to me. I don't want to pay £100 for Swarm and two other libraries I don't have any use for.


----------



## Sean (Nov 25, 2020)

mussnig said:


> But you don't know yet how good the Strings are going to be (but I guess, they will be amazing, like everything else he made). Also, while Infinite Series uses very little RAM it's heavier on the CPU as, say, Studio Orchestra.


Yea Infinite Series is currently destroying my 5 year old i7, but I also only have 16 GB of RAM so I imagine I'll have issues with BBCSO in that department (though upgrading RAM will be easier than CPU at this point). That being said, I love the Infinite Series and if I had to choose one I'd stick with them.


----------



## ed buller (Nov 25, 2020)

mussnig said:


> I need some suggestions:
> 
> I am torn apart between Albion III, BBC SO Core and Abbey Road ONE.
> 
> ...


Don't get AlbionIII...I never use it.....Abbey Road is fantastic. BBCSO is wonderful too but smaller in weight and heft. But my fav complete Orchestral Library I own and I have loads. The Brass is a let down for cinema fine for classical. 

best

e


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Nov 25, 2020)

I write dream pop type songs and am tired of my string patches sounding so "synthy"

I am interested in AB1 -- would that be overkill for what I would be using it for (string chord pad sounds)?


----------



## SirKen (Nov 25, 2020)

Sean said:


> Yea Infinite Series is currently destroying my 5 year old i7, but I also only have 16 GB of RAM so I imagine I'll have issues with BBCSO in that department (though upgrading RAM will be easier than CPU at this point). That being said, I love the Infinite Series and if I had to choose one I'd stick with them.



May I ask what DAW, Windows or Mac, Desktop or Mobile?


----------



## Sean (Nov 25, 2020)

SirKen said:


> May I ask what DAW, Windows or Mac, Desktop or Mobile?


Studio One, Windows, Desktop (i7-6700k, 16gb RAM)


----------



## gives19 (Nov 25, 2020)

mussnig said:


> I would recommend the Cimbalom but then you are probably still 5 $ or so short ...





pixelcrave said:


> Hi, curious to hear input from the group as I'm doing my math here:
> 
> I'll be getting Ton ($100) and one of the OA ($209) — likely OA Chamber Evo but if anyone think I should get Composer Toolkit instead, I'm curious to hear your thoughts. So with total = $309, I only need $40 more to get Aperture Orch, but willing to spend up to $100 max.
> 
> ...


I have both Chamber EVO and pretty much all of the Olafur stuff. All very good to have. I would just get both.


----------



## GMT (Nov 25, 2020)

pixelcrave said:


> Hi, curious to hear input from the group as I'm doing my math here:
> 
> I'll be getting Ton ($100) and one of the OA ($209) — likely OA Chamber Evo but if anyone think I should get Composer Toolkit instead, I'm curious to hear your thoughts. So with total = $309, I only need $40 more to get Aperture Orch, but willing to spend up to $100 max.
> 
> ...


It's not talked about much, but I really like Glass and Steel, which will probably go down to about $50 in the sale. I bought it on sale and thought I would use it rarely, but I seem to often reach for it. It's limited, but great at what it does. I put a piece up on youtube ages ago using only this library, and a lot of composer buddies were intrigued.


----------



## Markrs (Nov 25, 2020)

To buy BBCSO Core or not to buy BBCSO Core that is the question?


----------



## Markrs (Nov 25, 2020)

I plan on getting the infinite woodwinds and brass and just wondering if I should get them and pass on BBCSO Core and pass on the aperture orchestra freebie.


----------



## mafgar (Nov 25, 2020)

Maybe this has already been answered but BBCSO Core + The Ton = 340.00 for me.. assuming BBCSO is 40% off.. so I have to spend 9 more dollars to get Aperture? :( In this case, owning Discovery kinda messes things up lol


----------



## SirKen (Nov 25, 2020)

Sean said:


> Studio One, Windows, Desktop (i7-6700k, 16gb RAM)



Thank you for the details. Could you please tell me the average CPU load? How many instruments does it take to kill your CPU?

I was planning to buy it but I am still at an even older i7 on my end. I am trying to decide if I should wait until I build my own 5950X early next year.


----------



## Korpinen (Nov 25, 2020)

davidson said:


> Damn, I just noticed the £29 libraries are excluded from the sale. Pity, there was a a lot of those I was hoping to pick up.



If you’re still interested in checking them out, everything under 100 is here: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/under-100/


----------



## davidson (Nov 25, 2020)

Korpinen said:


> If you’re still interested in checking them out, everything under 100 is here: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/under-100/



Cheers. I'll probably pick a bunch up if they ever go on sale.


----------



## Sean (Nov 25, 2020)

SirKen said:


> Thank you for the details. Could you please tell me the average CPU load? How many instruments does it take to kill your CPU?
> 
> I was planning to buy it but I am still at an even older i7 on my end. I am trying to decide if I should wait until I build my own 5950X early next year.


With 14 Infinite Series instruments playing (I have 27 loaded, not sure if that makes much of a difference), I'm getting about 75% CPU load. I have other stuff loaded up but muted, not sure exactly how to measure all this for you but I hope it's helpful.


----------



## Kevperry777 (Nov 25, 2020)

EpicEsquire said:


> I write dream pop type songs and am tired of my string patches sounding so "synthy"
> 
> I am interested in AB1 -- would that be overkill for what I would be using it for (string chord pad sounds)?



Maybe. have you tried Intimate Strings? Low cost....great realism, lush. The mother version of flautandos and a half section version that cuts a little more. I think perfect for chord padding.


----------



## SirKen (Nov 25, 2020)

Sean said:


> With 14 Infinite Series instruments playing (I have 27 loaded, not sure if that makes much of a difference), I'm getting about 75% CPU load. I have other stuff loaded up but muted, not sure exactly how to measure all this for you but I hope it's helpful.



No, this has been super helpful. Just one final question before I leave you in peace  When you say the other stuff is loaded but muted, the tracks are not disabled, right? Meaning they still use some CPU?


----------



## Sean (Nov 25, 2020)

SirKen said:


> No, this has been super helpful. Just one final question before I leave you in peace  When you say the other stuff is loaded but muted, the tracks are not disabled, right? Meaning they still use some CPU?


Yes, when nothing is playing CPU load is 30%. I also just unloaded them, and it made a very minimal difference. Idle CPU is 30%, with the 14 instruments playing its still around 70%.


----------



## SirKen (Nov 25, 2020)

Sean said:


> Yes, when nothing is playing CPU load is 30%. I also just unloaded them, and it made a very minimal difference. Idle CPU is 30%, with the 14 instruments playing its still around 70%.



Thank you! I will need to ponder over this a bit as the discount is not that deep yet. Really appreciate the help though!!


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Nov 25, 2020)

Kevperry777 said:


> Maybe. have you tried Intimate Strings? Low cost....great realism, lush. The mother version of flautandos and a half section version that cuts a little more. I think perfect for chord padding.




Thank you - going to investigate that now and the $29 price tag is easy on the wallet


----------



## Sean (Nov 25, 2020)

SirKen said:


> Thank you! I will need to ponder over this a bit as the discount is not that deep yet. Really appreciate the help though!!


Glad I could help! I'm still very happy with the Infinite Series (I really hate dealing with separate articulations, keyswitches etc with normal sample libraries). I'll just have to upgrade my CPU at some point.


----------



## pixelcrave (Nov 25, 2020)

gives19 said:


> I have both Chamber EVO and pretty much all of the Olafur stuff. All very good to have. I would just get both.


Awesome, thanks. Yeah I think I’ll just get one for now and Chamber EVO is on top of my list.



GMT said:


> It's not talked about much, but I really like Glass and Steel, which will probably go down to about $50 in the sale. I bought it on sale and thought I would use it rarely, but I seem to often reach for it. It's limited, but great at what it does. I put a piece up on youtube ages ago using only this library, and a lot of composer buddies were intrigued.



Cool, I’ll check out some walkthrough/review videos. Thanks!


----------



## from_theashes (Nov 25, 2020)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Ah, makes sense. Since it's a Kontakt Player library, Spitfire needs to pay license fees to Native Instruments to get serial numbers for each copy distributed. And they won't know how many serial numbers to order until the sale is over.



Can someone confirm that from last years sale? So Aperture Orchestra will be available for download AFTER the sale is over?

Sorry, that‘s my first year with Spitfire^^


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 25, 2020)

Sean said:


> Yes, when nothing is playing CPU load is 30%. I also just unloaded them, and it made a very minimal difference. Idle CPU is 30%, with the 14 instruments playing its still around 70%.



Are you using the mixed mics by the way? Those are a good way of lowering CPU utilization.


----------



## Sean (Nov 25, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Are you using the mixed mics by the way? Those are a good way of lowering CPU utilization.


I'm not, but now I'll go take a look, thanks!


----------



## Sean (Nov 25, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Are you using the mixed mics by the way? Those are a good way of lowering CPU utilization.


That was just what I needed, serves me right for not reading the manual!


----------



## AudioLoco (Nov 25, 2020)

khollister said:


> So while I have early access and can clearly checkout, it is not clear if Aperture Orchestra will be added if I order before 11/26. Anybody know for sure?
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I find the Toolkit to be the weakest of the OA stuff. If you really need another felt piano. I would recommend NI Noire (which is sorta like OA Stratus lite with the Particles feature).


i think the Spifire felt piano is magic, I really am in love with that thing. It does one thing only, but egregiously.
I like to use it completely dry sometimes, as it really feels alive.


----------



## Nate Johnson (Nov 25, 2020)

Welp. Ended up grabbing Neo and BBCSO Core, cuz why not. EWC can wait. Kept it under 6 bones and scored Aperture Orchestra. Pretty dang happy with that!


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 25, 2020)

from_theashes said:


> Can someone confirm that from last years sale? So Aperture Orchestra will be available for download AFTER the sale is over?
> 
> Sorry, that‘s my first year with Spitfire^^



It will be available for download at any time through the Spitfire app just like any other Spitfire library. It just will never be able to be purchased/obtained after the sale is over. You don't have to download it during the sale, it just needs to be added to your account during the sale (by spending $349 or more).


----------



## Yogevs (Nov 25, 2020)

This is cheaper than I expected with the Discover upgrade price. I already have Nucleus. Should I still get it?
I also have Areia and CSS so I think I got strings covered.


----------



## Rory (Nov 25, 2020)

Well that was a short trip to Spitfire's website. Just long enough to find that the prices for Whitacre and Bernard Herrmann are higher than I'm prepared to pay


----------



## Rory (Nov 25, 2020)

Except for BBC SO, which I have, when it comes to individual libraries this appears to be basically a 25% off sale.


----------



## Sean (Nov 25, 2020)

Rory said:


> Except for BBC SO, which I have, when it comes to individual libraries this appears to be basically a 25% off sale.


Spitfire's Black Friday sale is never really that great, it's always about this much. They usually have better discounts during other sales on individual products.


----------



## Rory (Nov 25, 2020)

Sean said:


> Spitfire's Black Friday sale is never really that great, it's always about this much. They usually have better discounts during other sales on individual products.



Yup. I'll see what their December special is and whatever they do at Christmas.

Had four items on my list. So far I've passed on three. Only one remaining is UVI's Augmented Piano, and there's no sign that UVI is even doing Black Friday


----------



## triskadecaepyon (Nov 25, 2020)

Got both The Ton and The Black Weekend Collection. Time to somehow find some hard drive space!


----------



## pbobcat (Nov 25, 2020)

I'm experiencing a bug with the pricing. 
Adding BBCSO Core (£190.01 with Discover discount) and Solo Strings £233 (as part of Scoring Duo - I have Albion One) to the basket brings the Scoring Duo up to £500 for a total of £690.01! If I remove Core from the basket, SD reverts to £233.


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Nov 25, 2020)

Rory said:


> Yup. I'll see what their December special is and whatever they do at Christmas.
> 
> Had four items on my list. So far I've passed on three. Only one remaining is UVI's Augmented Piano, and there's no sign that UVI is even doing Black Friday


I envy your self control.


----------



## mussnig (Nov 25, 2020)

Rory said:


> Yup. I'll see what their December special is and whatever they do at Christmas.
> 
> Had four items on my list. So far I've passed on three. Only one remaining is UVI's Augmented Piano, and there's no sign that UVI is even doing Black Friday



December Special seems to be BBC SO - 40% (it says so on the BBC SO page).


----------



## Saya (Nov 25, 2020)

Rory said:


> Yup. I'll see what their December special is and whatever they do at Christmas.
> 
> Had four items on my list. So far I've passed on three. Only one remaining is UVI's Augmented Piano, and there's no sign that UVI is even doing Black Friday




Augmented Piano was on a 50% off deal on this Sept.. I got it back then. Pretty sweet deal, as well as the piano

UVI is usually doing a 30% off BF sale, or they are doing sales on the weekend which Friday the 13th happens(also 30%).


----------



## Rory (Nov 25, 2020)

mussnig said:


> December Special seems to be BBC SO - 40% (it says so on the BBC SO page).



I guess the December Special will be a pass too, seeing as how I already have BBC SO.

Maybe Christmas?


----------



## Rory (Nov 25, 2020)

Saya said:


> Augmented Piano was on a 50% off deal on this Sept..



Yes, I know that. I'm looking for a repeat performance. Do you recall whether 50% required a minimum purchase amount? I seem to remember trying to hit a number and having trouble doing it.

A clean 33%, no strings, would do it for me.


----------



## rmak (Nov 25, 2020)

what to pair with $100 ton? what did you guys buy with it? Looks like most things are 25% off.


----------



## Saya (Nov 25, 2020)

Rory said:


> Yes, I know that. I'm looking for a repeat performance. Do you recall whether 50% required a minimum purchase amount? I seem to remember trying to hit a number and having trouble doing it.



NO, there was no minimum barrier, Augmented Piano was the ONLY thing for me on at that deal for ~79USD?

But to be honest, UVI has >=50% off about only 2-3 item/series per year and it will be on different items. So it can be as quick as next Jan special on AP, but it also can be never except the general 30% ones for over 5 years...or more...
It is quite random selection for huge discount in UVI.


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (Nov 25, 2020)

Rory said:


> Well that was a short trip to Spitfire's website. Just long enough to find that the prices for Whitacre and Bernard Herrmann are higher than I'm prepared to pay



Yeah, bummer about BHCT. I guess I’ll be waiting on that one. I may not buy anything during Black Friday. Kind of a miracle.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 25, 2020)

Anybody running into a problem with the download manager? It keeps saying I need to update, but whenever I click the button it never re-starts. I tried downloading the latest version from the Spitfire site and it gives me the same error on startup. Eager to download Abbey Road One.

Edit: Resolved by deleting the Spitfire App and re-installing.


----------



## Rex282 (Nov 25, 2020)

This is a great BF sale!!I got EWC in the Black Weekend for $274.....the Ton was $72.76 which I got Ricotti and Orch Swarm.I had to add felt Piano for $29 to qualify for the Apperture Orchestra so it was $375.76 total.....what's not to love!!


----------



## coprhead6 (Nov 25, 2020)

Yeah I can get Eric Whitacre for $274!!


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 25, 2020)

Rex282 said:


> This is a great BF sale!!I got EWC in the Black Weekend for $274.....the Ton was $72.76 which I got Ricotti and Orch Swarm.I had to add felt Piano for $29 to qualify for the Apperture Orchestra so it was $375.76 total.....what's not to love!!



Whoa that's weird. Before the sale officially started, the preview pricing for EWC alone in the bundle was $329 (if you already owned Tundra and Solo Strings, as I and you do). But it's showing up as $274 for me too now.


----------



## coprhead6 (Nov 25, 2020)

Exactly the same here, it went down !


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 25, 2020)

pbobcat said:


> I'm experiencing a bug with the pricing.
> Adding BBCSO Core (£190.01 with Discover discount) and Solo Strings £233 (as part of Scoring Duo - I have Albion One) to the basket brings the Scoring Duo up to £500 for a total of £690.01! If I remove Core from the basket, SD reverts to £233.



Stuff like that happens sometimes during the sales. You can buy them separately, you'll still get Aperture Orchestra that way.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 25, 2020)

coprhead6 said:


> Yeah I can get Eric Whitacre for $274!!



You own the other two. ?


----------



## Rex282 (Nov 25, 2020)

coprhead6 said:


> Yeah I can get Eric Whitacre for $274!!


I have no idea why it was $274.I already have Tundra and Solo Strings from the Black Weekend but when i put the BW in my cart before BF started EWC was $322....which I was more than willing to pay.Then I got the notice that SF BF started and had to reload The BW and EWC was $274!!!!.....I ain't asking why just thanking SF for a very cool library at a great price.


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Nov 25, 2020)

Just FYI -
New update incoming for BBCSO, from their web page:
"UPDATE CONTENT:

35gb of new and updated content
New Muted Brass techniques
New ‘Extended’ Legatos for a selection of Brass and Woodwinds instruments
Updated legatos for Flute and Strings
Various bug fixes, tweaks and optimisations"
Hang onto your wallets!


----------



## Rex282 (Nov 25, 2020)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Whoa that's weird. Before the sale officially started, the preview pricing for EWC alone in the bundle was $329 (if you already owned Tundra and Solo Strings, as I and you do). But it's showing up as $274 for me too now.


Yep that's too good a deal to pass up and since it is almost all of the qualifier for Aperture Orch it was a very easy decision. I LOVE Aperture strings I know I'm gonna love Aperture orch...especially for free(..well sorta hehehe)


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 25, 2020)

The upgrade from BBCSO Discover to Core also dropped. It was ~$240 (can't remember the exact amount) during the preview, now it is $220.


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Nov 25, 2020)

Justin L. Franks said:


> The upgrade from BBCSO Discover to Core also dropped. It was ~$240 (can't remember the exact amount) during the preview, now it is $220.


I wonder why this is...


----------



## jamessy (Nov 25, 2020)

Rex282 said:


> I have no idea why it was $274.I already have Tundra and Solo Strings from the Black Weekend but when i put the BW in my cart before BF started EWC was $322....which I was more than willing to pay.Then I got the notice that SF BF started and had to reload The BW and EWC was $274!!!!.....I ain't asking why just thanking SF for a very cool library at a great price.




I was wondering about that! Hey 55% off pretty great deal


----------



## apollinaire (Nov 25, 2020)

Jacob Fanto said:


> Just FYI -
> New update incoming for BBCSO, from their web page:
> "UPDATE CONTENT:
> 
> ...



Where on their site do you see that info?


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 25, 2020)

Jacob Fanto said:


> I wonder why this is...



No idea. I even submitted a support ticket last night clarifying how the discount is applied when you own Discover, because I thought that $220 would have been the correct price. But Spitfire confirmed that $240 was actually the correct price, and explained how it is calculated. 

And now it is showing up as $220. Weird.


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Nov 25, 2020)

apollinaire said:


> Where on their site do you see that info?


Instrument list under both Core and Pro.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 25, 2020)

Ordered the Ton and BF collection

My prices dropped too ..,


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 25, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Ordered the Ton and BF collection
> 
> My prices dropped too ..,



Same here. I was going to wait a bit before ordering, but in case the price drop was a fluke I snagged it. I was even "forced" to add Originals Intimate Strings to bring the total over $349 (it was $346.xx with only Mallets & Orchestral Swarm in The Ton, and EWC only in The Black Weekend).


----------



## youngpokie (Nov 25, 2020)

coprhead6 said:


> Exactly the same here, it went down !



Hmmm... EWC not moving from $437 no matter how many times I refresh...


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 25, 2020)

I think the pricing is definitely a fluke. The Black Weekend bundle itself for all three items is showing up as $662 (with the original price of $779 crossed out). $662 is exactly 15% off $779. Looks like an extra 15% discount got applied by mistake.


----------



## Technostica (Nov 25, 2020)

youngpokie said:


> EWC not moving from $437 no matter how many times I refresh.


I think the lower price is only for people buying the BF Bundle who already have other libraries in that bundle.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 25, 2020)

youngpokie said:


> Hmmm... EWC not moving from $437 no matter how many times I refresh...



We're talking about The Black Weekend bundle, which includes EWC. If you already own the other two items (Tundra and Solo Strings), EWC is $274 via that bundle.


----------



## youngpokie (Nov 25, 2020)

Justin L. Franks said:


> We're talking about The Black Weekend bundle, which includes EWC. If you already own the other two items (Tundra and Solo Strings), EWC is $274 via that bundle.



Oh, I see. Thanks!!


----------



## easyrider (Nov 25, 2020)

Justin L. Franks said:


> I think the pricing is definitely a fluke. The Black Weekend itself for all three items is showing up as $662 (with the original price of $779 crossed out). $662 is exactly 15% off $779. Looks like an extra 15% discount got applied by mistake.





youngpokie said:


> Hmmm... EWC not moving from $437 no matter how many times I refresh...



EWC 55% off is cool 😎


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Nov 25, 2020)

Wait what is this $600 charge on my card? AROOF, BBCSO Core, and Ricotti Mallets via the Ton? Shit. Done it again. Happy Black Friday everyone.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 25, 2020)

easyrider said:


> EWC 55% off is cool 😎



Indeed it is. Even at $324 or whatever it was before, that was a great price.

And if you take 0.55 (the "correct" 45% discount, so you pay 55%), and multiply that by 0.85, you get 0.45 (a total discount of 55%). An extra 15% discount definitely was mistakenly added on top of the 45% discount.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 25, 2020)

Jacob Fanto said:


> Wait what is this $600 charge on my card? AROOF, BBCSO Core, and Ricotti Mallets via the Ton? Shit. Done it again. Happy Black Friday everyone.



At first I was like "AROOF??!?", but then I figured it out.


----------



## Rex282 (Nov 25, 2020)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Same here. I was going to wait a bit before ordering, but in case the price drop was a fluke I snagged it. I was even "forced" to add Originals Intimate Strings to bring the total over $349 (it was $346.xx with only Mallets & Orchestral Swarm in The Ton, and EWC only in The Black Weekend).



yeh it pays to get in at the very beginning sometimes.5 years ago I got Omnisphere and Trillian for half off ....then the price changed.

I'm not sure if SF made this 55% off instead of 45% off.....no complaints.


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Nov 25, 2020)

Justin L. Franks said:


> At first I was like "AROOF??!?", but then I figured it out.


It is the undisputed reigning champion of silly VI acronyms.


----------



## crossrootsdoc (Nov 25, 2020)

Where. Do. You. Guys. Find. All. This. Money.


----------



## Rex282 (Nov 25, 2020)

crossrootsdoc said:


> Where. Do. You. Guys. Find. All. This. Money.








huh....doesn't everybody have one???


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 25, 2020)

davidson said:
Does anyone know how to view all the £29 libraries? Not the originals (strings, brass etc), but the collabs they've done like this one? @SpitfireSupport



Jacob Fanto said:


> Not sure...







__





Spitfire Audio — What's New at Spitfire Audio







www.spitfireaudio.com


----------



## Beans (Nov 25, 2020)

crossrootsdoc said:


> Where. Do. You. Guys. Find. All. This. Money.



I'm not young and work in tech, whereas I used to be young and a struggling musician.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 25, 2020)

pbobcat said:


> I'm experiencing a bug with the pricing.
> Adding BBCSO Core (£190.01 with Discover discount) and Solo Strings £233 (as part of Scoring Duo - I have Albion One) to the basket brings the Scoring Duo up to £500 for a total of £690.01! If I remove Core from the basket, SD reverts to £233.


You can buy them separately and they will still count towards Aperture orchestra.


----------



## crossrootsdoc (Nov 25, 2020)

Rex282 said:


> huh....doesn't everybody have one???


I'm thinking his year I would just lie and pretend that yeah I bought the Black Weekend Bundle too. But I didnt...because i can't. I will however by the Ton...because I can.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 25, 2020)

What makes Eric Whitacre worth getting. I have a lot of choirs I never use. Started listening to the walkthrough and was meh. Same old same old.


----------



## Fleer (Nov 25, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> What makes Eric Whitacre worth getting. I have a lot of choirs I never use. Started listening to the walkthrough and was meh. Same old same old.


My thoughts as well. Wondering ...


----------



## coprhead6 (Nov 25, 2020)

The EVOs, extensive articulations, and the fact that it’s recorded at Air if you’re Spitfire heavy like me...


----------



## Rory (Nov 25, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> What makes Eric Whitacre worth getting. I have a lot of choirs I never use. Started listening to the walkthrough and was meh. Same old same old.



I think it's fair to say that most participants in this forum are in fact not interested in the Eric Whitacre library and that the reason is that it is not "same old same old". If you're interested, there have been a number of discussions here about the Whitacre library and how it compares to more popular "big cinematic" libraries such as Dominus Choir Pro and Storm Choir.

As part of deciding whether the library is of interest, I think it also helps to listen to some of Whitacre's real world choir recordings.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 25, 2020)

Alchemedia said:


> davidson said:
> Does anyone know how to view all the £29 libraries? Not the originals (strings, brass etc), but the collabs they've done like this one? @SpitfireSupport
> /[/URL]



Best way is the "everything under $100" page.





__





Under 100







www.spitfireaudio.com


----------



## BradHoyt (Nov 25, 2020)

mussnig said:


> But you don't know yet how good the Strings are going to be (but I guess, they will be amazing, like everything else he made). Also, while Infinite Series uses very little RAM it's heavier on the CPU as, say, Studio Orchestra.


If I had to pick a string library from Spitfire to tide me over to Venture, it'd be Chamber Strings. I prefer the sound, and you get a lot of content for the $$. Especially now.


----------



## rmak (Nov 25, 2020)

would you guys rather do the "ton" with LCO, or tundra and a felt piano? Is Aperture orchestra worth it; I was watching the video. It sounds good.


----------



## tjr (Nov 25, 2020)

Justin L. Franks said:


> At first I was like "AROOF??!?", but then I figured it out.



Yeah, I thought the acronym was SAAROOF. Much easier to pronounce with the double "A".


----------



## DoFuzz (Nov 25, 2020)

Hi,

Real newbie here and tempted to get BBC SO Core. Anyone working with BBC SO Core how's the CPU load. I have the BBC SO Discover and that works well with Logic apart from some minor probs (iMac i5/2.8 Gz 16 MB RAM) at the moment. Cheers, DoFuzz


----------



## jazzman7 (Nov 25, 2020)

DoFuzz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Real newbie here and tempted to get BBC SO Core. Anyone working with BBC SO Core how's the CPU load. I have the BBC SO Discover and that works well with Logic apart from some minor probs (iMac i5/2.8 Gz 16 MB RAM) at the moment. Cheers, DoFuzz


Hey DoFuzz, Discover has a VERY small and efficient footprint. If you have any trouble with that, you might find Core to be tough on your computer. Core is an elephant in comparison. Great library, but more resource-intensive. Make sure you have the juice for it before you commit


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 25, 2020)

Uhh...the big bundle is only 662€ for me? So, I would get Tundra, Aperture and the Solo Strings for 63€ on top if I would buy Eric Choir at the normal price. Thats not fair - I was sure to stay strong but that is such a good deal 🤔 😭 😂


----------



## YK47 (Nov 25, 2020)

I did not get Modus thinking that the BHCT would be at a better discount than 25% at BF. I was hoping to get it and the Ton this year. It seems like... I would have to drop the Ton to get the BHCT. It feels like you are actually paying just to get the Apperture Orchestra. Not getting anything from Spitfire this BF. It is a shame I did not get Modus at intro price. Let's see the Xmas sale now.


----------



## DoFuzz (Nov 25, 2020)

Jazzman,

Thx for your info, appreciated. The "troublems" I've had with BBCSO Disc are more with the SA plugin/samples than CPU load. That said I'm only working on my own stuff and rarely if ever venture into full orchestral arrangement or ideas... so I'm on the fence here. I might go for the smaller SA Originals Intimate Strings for use with acoustic guitar/piano arrangements.

Cheers, DoFuzz


----------



## yiph2 (Nov 26, 2020)

I got the second ticket


----------



## wayne_rowley (Nov 26, 2020)

Technostica said:


> I think the lower price is only for people buying the BF Bundle who already have other libraries in that bundle.



Thanks for pointing this out! I was looking at getting EWC but a discount to only £400 was not tempting. But as I own Solo Strings I can get EWC with Tundra for £434!

Decisions as I also want to upgrade BBC SO to Pro...


----------



## Frederick (Nov 26, 2020)

I've asked Spitfire support by mail for a refund on the price difference as I bought The Black Weekend Collection when it was still 779 Euro. To me it doesn't seem fair to invite your most valued customers to shop early and then to lower the price afterwards. It may have been a mistake to lower the price, but nevertheless...


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 26, 2020)

Does anybody recall the cheapest Symphonic woodwinds and brass have ever been? I have the pair at $800 right now (completing a collection).


----------



## Frederick (Nov 26, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Does anybody recall the cheapest Symphonic woodwinds and brass have ever been? I have the pair at $800 right now (completing a collection).


The May sale had a SSO bundle I think. That should have been less, but I don't know the price as I already had most of the special collection myself before the sale. (Bought less than two months before. Hundreds of euros down the drain if only I had waited for that sale.)


----------



## drews (Nov 26, 2020)

Frederick said:


> I've asked Spitfire support by mail for a refund on the price difference as I bought The Black Weekend Collection when it was still 779 Euro. To me it doesn't seem fair to invite your most valued customers to shop early and then to lower the price afterwards. It may have been a mistake to lower the price, but nevertheless...


let me know if they do. If they do ill buy everything thats in my cart on their site and if they dont ill spend my money elsewhere


----------



## Eptesicus (Nov 26, 2020)

yiph2 said:


> I got the second ticket




oh balls i forgot about this. I thought this was a christmas thing. doh.


----------



## pbobcat (Nov 26, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> You can buy them separately and they will still count towards Aperture orchestra.


Thanks, that's what I did. It just threw me a little!
Looking forward to playing around with my new libs!


----------



## davidson (Nov 26, 2020)

yiph2 said:


> I got the second ticket




For the amount of shit spitfire marketing gets, you've got to hand it to them that the tombola promo is pretty slick.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 26, 2020)

Frederick said:


> I've asked Spitfire support by mail for a refund on the price difference as I bought The Black Weekend Collection when it was still 779 Euro. To me it doesn't seem fair to invite your most valued customers to shop early and then to lower the price afterwards. It may have been a mistake to lower the price, but nevertheless...



I think its cheaper for me because I own Albion One and some other stuff - so Tundra is about 100$ off for me anyway. Thats why my bundle-price is lower. The normal bundle-price is still 779.


----------



## Eptesicus (Nov 26, 2020)

davidson said:


> For the amount of shit spitfire marketing gets, you've got to hand it to them that the tombola promo is pretty slick.



Yes, its quite a generous gesture from them.

Havent won anything the last two years, so hoping my luck might change this year!


----------



## lettucehat (Nov 26, 2020)

Oops didn't know they had a lottery...


----------



## Frederick (Nov 26, 2020)

Sunny Schramm said:


> I think its cheaper for me because I own Albion One and some other stuff - so Tundra is about 100$ off for me anyway. Thats why my bundle-price is lower. The normal bundle-price is still 779.


I can't tell when I'm logged in so I logged out and then the price was 662 down from 779. There's no history when you are logged out... It looks like they took 15% off of the bundle price.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 26, 2020)

Frederick said:


> I can't tell when I'm logged in so I logged out and then the price was 662 down from 779. There's no history when you are logged out... It looks like they took 15% off of the bundle price.



oh, you are right. when I log out its still the cheaper 662. Strange...

Finally I choose to skip the bundle. The choir would be nice but got too much I wont use. I can get one or two much cheaper libraries which fits my needs better. Tundra dont kicks me at all and I have other libraries with a similar sound. And with Emotional Cello & Violin, Intimate Studio Strings, etc. I also got enough in the Solo-Section. G.A.S. is gone 🥳


----------



## widescreen (Nov 26, 2020)

Rory said:


> Yup. I'll see what their December special is and whatever they do at Christmas.
> 
> Had four items on my list. So far I've passed on three. Only one remaining is UVI's Augmented Piano, and there's no sign that UVI is even doing Black Friday


UVI just started a storewide 30% sale.


----------



## scarkord (Nov 26, 2020)

'Ton', BBC Core and Scraped Percussion are mine!!! And Aperture Orchestra too


----------



## Zamenhof (Nov 26, 2020)

Today, I upgraded BBC Core to BBC Pro. I was actually in the market for new woodwind and brass libraries (Infinite, Cinesamples, JXL or Berlin), but in the end I chose to expand my current library instead of moving into new territories. When EastWest releases Opus (hopefully before 2030), I'll upgrade my Hollywood Orchestra Gold in the same manner.

When I bought BBC Core at its release, I didn't realize how important mic positions are. I do now and I also look forward to getting the string leaders as well. I feel that I made the right call. But please feel free to comment on my decision!


----------



## scarkord (Nov 26, 2020)

Zamenhof said:


> Today, I upgraded BBC Core to BBC Pro. I was actually in the market for new woodwind and brass libraries (Infinite, Cinesamples, JXL or Berlin), but in the end I chose to expand my current library instead of moving into new territories. When EastWest releases Opus (hopefully before 2030), I'll upgrade my Hollywood Orchestra Gold in the same manner.
> 
> When I bought BBC Core at its release, I didn't realize how important mic positions are. I do now and I also look forward to getting the string leaders as well. I feel that I made the right decision. But please feel free to comment on my decision!



Sounds sensible - No doubt, I'll be doing something similar in 12 months time after I've got to know Core too


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 26, 2020)

With my new libraries from the sale, there's now a big empty space at the bottom of the Spitfire app that's triggering my OCD. I'll just need to get some more libraries to fill in the last row!


----------



## stfciu (Nov 26, 2020)

Can anyone recall what was the best price till now for Spitfire Studio Pro libraries?
I am wondering if the SStO Pro bundle has actually good price because the discount is not that significant.


----------



## scarkord (Nov 26, 2020)

Wow - And I've just got the download link for Aperture too! Great customer service. 

I really should have booked the day off work so I can enjoy all these new libraries though


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 26, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Does anybody recall the cheapest Symphonic woodwinds and brass have ever been? I have the pair at $800 right now (completing a collection).



The cheapest it has ever been was during the sale back in May. $898 for Symphonic Strings, Symphonic Brass, Symphonic Woodwinds, Masse, Orchestral Grand Piano, and Harp. With the appropriate discount(s) for already owning one or more of the libraries in the bundle. Basically, it was the Symphony Complete bundle with JB Percussion missing, or the Symphonic Orchestra bundle with Orchestral Grand Piano and Harp thrown in.

During that sale, I bought that special bundle, then completed the Symphony Complete bundle (to get JB Percussion) for $1130 total for everything. Then I went back and completed the SSO Chamber Edition bundle to get Chamber Strings for $355.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 26, 2020)

scarkord said:


> Wow - And I've just got the download link for Aperture too! Great customer service.
> 
> I really should have booked the day off work so I can enjoy all these new libraries though



Yup, my copy of Aperture Orchestra just popped in my Spitfire app a few minutes ago too. Downloading now! I thought we would have to wait until after the sale ended (so that Spitfire would know exactly how many Kontakt Player licenses and serials they would need to purchase, since Aperture is a Kontakt Player library).


----------



## easyrider (Nov 26, 2020)

Was the pricing a mistake for the early birds? Did anyone get a reply form SF?


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 26, 2020)

Sunny Schramm said:


> Uhh...the big bundle is only 662€ for me? So, I would get Tundra, Aperture and the Solo Strings for 63€ on top if I would buy Eric Choir at the normal price. Thats not fair - I was sure to stay strong but that is such a good deal 🤔 😭 😂



Yup. Crazy deal, isn't it? I would jump on it soon, because I'm almost certain that the pricing is an error. The bundle was showing up at the "correct" price of $779 during the preview (a 45% discount, as advertised), but when the sale started, it dropped down to $662. I already owned Tundra and Solo Strings, so the correct price to get EWC in the bundle was $329, which is what I saw during the preview. That dropped down to $274 when the sale officially went live.

The BBCSO Core upgrade price from Discover also was affected. It was showing up as $240 during the preview, but now is $220. As I mentioned earlier in the thread, I even sent a support ticket yesterday asking about the pricing, since the $240 price for the upgrade to Core was only $29 lower than the price for when you don't already own Discover. Since the "value" of Discover is $49, I thought that $220 was the correct price. But Spitfire's CS clarified that $240 was indeed the correct price, and walked me through how the price was calculated. But now it's showing up as $220.

The math on all of this works out to taking the advertised discounts for the sale (40% off for BBCSO, 45% off for The Black Weekend bundle), and then taking _that_ price and discounting it another 15%. So it appears that an additional 15% discount was mistakenly applied to BBCSO and the EWC/Tundra/Solo Strings bundle.

So get it now, before it goes back to the correct price!


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 26, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Was the pricing a mistake for the early birds? Did anyone get a reply form SF?



I think I answered your question as I was writing that long post of mine above this one, without even knowing you had asked it. The quick answer seems to be that an additional 15% discount was mistakenly applied to the advertised sale prices of BBCSO and The Black Weekend bundle.

This has not been fully confirmed by Spitfire, but during the preview, before the sale officially started, they did tell me in a support ticket that $240 was the correct price during the sale for the upgrade from BBCSO Discover to Core, and that is what the price was listed as during the preview. But as soon as the sale officially went active, it dropped down to $220.


----------



## stfciu (Nov 26, 2020)

stfciu said:


> Can anyone recall what was the best price till now for Spitfire Studio Pro libraries?
> I am wondering if the SStO Pro bundle has actually good price because the discount is not that significant.


Ok I found the answer. Spitfire Strings Pro were 50% off during APEX. I assume the rest was discounted similary. Therefore I will wait for next sale.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 26, 2020)

stfciu said:


> Ok I found the answer. Spitfire Strings Pro were 50% off during APEX. I assume the rest was discounted similary. Therefore I will wait for next sale.



Did you happen to find similar info on SStO Core?


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 26, 2020)

So after a quick 5-minute test of Aperture Orchestra, it's pretty damn cool. But I really think that the "Aperture" controller should be separate from the mod wheel. You can only go very soft with the string quartet layer, into full on blast with the full orchestra layer. It would have a lot more flexibility if you could go from string quartet -> chamber strings -> symphonic strings -> full orchestra, while still retaining the same overall volume level. 

This should be able to be emulated by using the Expression slider, though. It would just be a lot more convenient to have separate faders for dynamics and the layer-switching.


----------



## Kevperry777 (Nov 26, 2020)

Zamenhof said:


> Today, I upgraded BBC Core to BBC Pro. I was actually in the market for new woodwind and brass libraries (Infinite, Cinesamples, JXL or Berlin), but in the end I chose to expand my current library instead of moving into new territories. When EastWest releases Opus (hopefully before 2030), I'll upgrade my Hollywood Orchestra Gold in the same manner.
> 
> When I bought BBC Core at its release, I didn't realize how important mic positions are. I do now and I also look forward to getting the string leaders as well. I feel that I made the right call. But please feel free to comment on my decision!


That’s a good call... a big BBCSO update coming soon.


----------



## stfciu (Nov 26, 2020)

Shiirai said:


> Did you happen to find similar info on SStO Core?


Have not checked, sorry


----------



## Alex JD (Nov 26, 2020)

Do they have better sales on christmas? thinking of getting SCS but wondering if better to wait. Or is it worth it to get it during BF also to get aperture?


----------



## mussnig (Nov 26, 2020)

I am not completely sure if SStO Core ever had a large discount as a whole, but if I remember correctly, Studio Woodwinds were -40% in September. Together with -50% on Studio Strings you would probably get SStO for about 415 (here I took -15% for Studio Brass, which I think you would get in this case since you are completing a collection).


----------



## Alex JD (Nov 26, 2020)

mussnig said:


> I am not completely sure if SStO Core ever had a large discount as a whole, but if I remember correctly, Studio Woodwinds were -40% in September. Together with -50% on Studio Strings you would probably get SStO for about 415 (here I took -15% for Studio Brass, which I think you would get in this case since you are completing a collection).



in my case i was interested only in spitfire chamber strings since i m thinking about berlinWW and cinematic studio brass during this sale so was wondering if is wise to take it now or worth to wait a month


----------



## from_theashes (Nov 26, 2020)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Yup, my copy of Aperture Orchestra just popped in my Spitfire app a few minutes ago too. Downloading now! I thought we would have to wait until after the sale ended (so that Spitfire would know exactly how many Kontakt Player licenses and serials they would need to purchase, since Aperture is a Kontakt Player library).



Took about 4,5 hours to receive the Mail with Aperture Orchestra after purchasing. 
Finally got Albion One and the British Drama Toolkit to expand my Studio Orchestra. So excited for the evening to come home and play with all the new toys!🤗


----------



## Nate Johnson (Nov 26, 2020)

I bet there’s a multiscreen computer station at Spitfire HQ that just monitors in real time, items being added and taken away from everyone’s wishlist this weekend.

....Or maybe its just me doing that


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 26, 2020)

Justin L. Franks said:


> With my new libraries from the sale, there's now a big empty space at the bottom of the Spitfire app that's triggering my OCD. I'll just need to get some more libraries to fill in the last row!


It needs three Olafur Arnald libs


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 26, 2020)

So, for those of you new to Spitfire sales:

Christmas Wishlist Sale is generally the best overall sale with 40% off almost all individual items and 30% off already discounted bundles. New products and the $29 libraries are normally not included. There are sometimes special bundles at great prices that you won't see again. This is usually the best time to buy if you want something in particular. 

Monthly sales of a single item or selected bundle at 30 to 50% off. So far, the good ones haven't been repeated. If you miss it, your best bet is the Xmas sale. There have some made up bundles like the Horowitz SSO bundle that was the best deal I've ever seen on SSO. 

Apex sale: Sometime in spring. 50% off one library. hasn't been repeated. 

Black Friday: The Ton for $100. Different every year. Great deal. The Black Weekend a higher priced bundle, different every year, that is a really great deal if you want the libraries. Maybe a few other libraries at a good price. This is the first year they've had more than a minimal amount of items on sale. The free with purchase only started last year. 

So if you see something that is a great, one-off price, grab it. It may not come around again. Otherwise, Christmas is the normally best time to buy. If you buy parts of bundles, they automatically discount the bundle price for what you don't own. 

Okay, I think that is it. Anyone correct me if I missed something.


----------



## AudioLoco (Nov 26, 2020)

Herrmann and Chamber Strings, was looking forward to these... sale not very inviting and not even included in any bundle etc...


----------



## jazzman7 (Nov 26, 2020)

DoFuzz said:


> Jazzman,
> 
> Thx for your info, appreciated. The "troublems" I've had with BBCSO Disc are more with the SA plugin/samples than CPU load. That said I'm only working on my own stuff and rarely if ever venture into full orchestral arrangement or ideas... so I'm on the fence here. I might go for the smaller SA Originals Intimate Strings for use with acoustic guitar/piano arrangements.
> 
> Cheers, DoFuzz


Nice sounds on that. For 29 bucks, hard to go wrong


----------



## TeamLeader (Nov 26, 2020)

AudioLoco said:


> With the mod wheel you control, instead of velocity, a number of layers of instruments. It sounds really natural and expressive even if you keep one chord for a couple of hours. I like it.


 Hours !!! LOL


----------



## ngineer (Nov 26, 2020)

AudioLoco said:


> Herrmann and Chamber Strings, was looking forward to these... sale not very inviting and not even included in any bundle etc...


Here’s hoping for Christmas sale, or not, for my wallet’s sake!


----------



## pbobcat (Nov 26, 2020)

DoFuzz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Real newbie here and tempted to get BBC SO Core. Anyone working with BBC SO Core how's the CPU load. I have the BBC SO Discover and that works well with Logic apart from some minor probs (iMac i5/2.8 Gz 16 MB RAM) at the moment. Cheers, DoFuzz


Pretty much a newbie myself. I'm currently using a 2014 Retina iMac with i5 at 3.5Ghz and 16MB and have just purchased Core. I'm finding loading the whole template from the Spitfire website in Garageband produces glitches, stutters and pops when playing the instruments. However, at the moment, until I upgrade my machine, I tend to add instruments as and when I need them and so far I've been able to load 15-20 tracks without any obvious issues. When I get a chance to really get stuck into it, I'll update you.


----------



## Frederick (Nov 26, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> So, for those of you new to Spitfire sales:
> 
> Christmas Wishlist Sale is generally the best overall sale with 40% off almost all individual items and 30% off already discounted bundles. New products and the $29 libraries are normally not included. There are sometimes special bundles at great prices that you won't see again. This is usually the best time to buy if you want something in particular.
> 
> ...



Great idea to list them all. I guess there's a few more:

Piano sales on the 88th day of the year. (40% off?)

About 8 products on sale for a couple of days somewhere in the first quarter - with extra discount if you buy them all in one bundle - it's from before I was buying samples so I don't remember the details - I learned about it after the fact.

Summer Sale: one juicy bundle and 30% off on single items.

Education sale in August (?) if you can proof you're an educator or take music lessons in college. (40% off?)


----------



## Fitz (Nov 26, 2020)

Is BBSCO worth it if I have their entire Symphonic series, and studio strings? I don't have a proper "Orchestral Percussion" sample library, so I'm wonder if the BBSCO Core would help fill that out.

How's the orch perc in here?


----------



## Brasart (Nov 26, 2020)

So just bought The Ton, Symphonic Motions and decided on Andy Fington's Kit Bag 2 to top off my cart and get Aperture Orchestra... pretty cool BF for me this year, pretty sure I won't have any more things to buy this year during the christmas sales too (let's hope so)


----------



## Brasart (Nov 26, 2020)

Fitz said:


> Is BBSCO worth it if I have their entire Symphonic series, and studio strings? I don't have a proper "Orchestral Percussion" sample library, so I'm wonder if the BBSCO Core would help fill that out.
> 
> How's the orch perc in here?



The percussion is really great, but I'm pretty sure buying their dedicated percussion library - or Hans Zimmer's one - recorded at Air studio would make a lot more sense to go along the Symphony range


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 26, 2020)

Fitz said:


> Is BBSCO worth it if I have their entire Symphonic series, and studio strings? I don't have a proper "Orchestral Percussion" sample library, so I'm wonder if the BBSCO Core would help fill that out.
> 
> How's the orch perc in here?


I just bought BBCSO, but own Discover. I have SSO plus the perc. The main difference is the room and the placement. BBCSO is not as wet as SSO. It is also recorded where all sections will play from where they are supposed to play. No messing with reverbs like MIR to make sure the violins are on the right (or left) side. This is great for beginners as it makes it easier to mix. 

The perc in Core is pretty comprehensive, as in you should have pretty much all you need. The SSO perc may have more dynamic layers and articulations, but you can get by just fine with Core for now.


----------



## emilio_n (Nov 26, 2020)

What happened with The Balck Weekend bundle? Looks the price change all the time. For me is now 779$ but I am sure than before is something around 650$.
With the new price, I think my GAS is under control again...


----------



## Trombking (Nov 26, 2020)

Yeah, was just about to buy the Black Weekend bundle because I could have gotten EWC for around 270€ (I already own Solo Strings and Albion 5), now it's 330€. Think my GAS has disappeared instantly..


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 26, 2020)

emilio_n said:


> What happened with The Balck Weekend bundle? Looks the price change all the time. For me is now 779$ but I am sure than before is something around 650$.
> With the new price, I think my GAS is under control again...



Yep - looks like they solved it! Congrats to the early buyer


----------



## Luka (Nov 26, 2020)

emilio_n said:


> What happened with The Balck Weekend bundle? Looks the price change all the time. For me is now 779$ but I am sure than before is something around 650$.
> With the new price, I think my GAS is under control again...


Same thing here, I was thinking about buying it, it was $662 yesterday and now it's $779! Why!? I don't feel like buying it anymore, which maybe is a good thing haha


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 26, 2020)

davidson said:


> For the amount of shit spitfire marketing gets, you've got to hand it to them that the tombola promo is pretty slick.


I first read that as, "For the amount of shitfire marketing gets".

This particular hangover is hard to shake.


----------



## emilio_n (Nov 26, 2020)

Sunny Schramm said:


> Yep - they solved it! Congrats to the early buyer


But they didn't alert about it... Not very elegant move even if the previous price is a mistake...


----------



## emilio_n (Nov 26, 2020)

Luka said:


> Same thing here, I was thinking about buying it, it was $662 yesterday and now it's $779! Why!? I don't feel like buying it anymore, which maybe is a good thing haha


In my case, just changed while I am watching a walkthrough! And you are right, maybe is a good thing! :-D


----------



## crossrootsdoc (Nov 26, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> So, for those of you new to Spitfire sales:
> 
> Christmas Wishlist Sale is generally the best overall sale with 40% off almost all individual items and 30% off already discounted bundles. New products and the $29 libraries are normally not included. There are sometimes special bundles at great prices that you won't see again. This is usually the best time to buy if you want something in particular.
> 
> ...


You're quite correct


----------



## easyrider (Nov 26, 2020)

Got Eric W Choir for £251 last night....got the ton as well....crazy deals!


----------



## YK47 (Nov 26, 2020)

It was 662EU up until a few hours ago too.


----------



## Luka (Nov 26, 2020)

Spitfire, if you're listening, I'm ready to buy the Black Weekend deal if it goes back down to $662, not higher.


----------



## fiatlux (Nov 26, 2020)

Playing with Aperture Orchestra the last hour.
This is one of my favorite Spitftire libraries ever.
I was actually more interested in this than Abbey Roads, which I bought in order to get AO.
Shame they just have it available for this weekend only.


----------



## emilio_n (Nov 26, 2020)

Luka said:


> Spitfire, if you're listening, I'm ready to buy the Black Weekend deal if it goes back down to $662, not higher.


I wrote to the support and they told me that the price before was wrong and now is right. Nothing to do. At least we are in a moment with offers everywhere!!


----------



## Luka (Nov 26, 2020)

emilio_n said:


> I wrote to the support and they told me that the price before was wrong and now is right. Nothing to do. At least we are in a moment with offers everywhere!!


I did the same thing haha
But let's be honest, Spitfire will probably get my money on the Christmas sale anyway haha


----------



## emilio_n (Nov 26, 2020)

Luka said:


> I did the same thing haha
> But let's be honest, Spitfire will probably get my money on the Christmas sale anyway haha


You are right... and they know it! 😂


----------



## Fitz (Nov 26, 2020)

Can anyone comment also on Abbey Road One, vs. the many other Spitfire string libraries that a lot of us already own? Curious to pick that up for the intro price, but I'm wondering if it will feel redundant for $349. Seems a bit suspect that its missing legato but curious how the perc sounds in there.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Nov 26, 2020)

Got my eyes on OA Evos, but I’ll hold out for the inevitable 40% off at Christmas


----------



## Fitz (Nov 26, 2020)

Can anyone comment also on Abbey Road One, vs. the many other Spitfire string libraries that a lot of us already own? Curious to pick that up for the intro price, but I'm wondering if it will feel redundant for $349. Seems a bit suspect that its missing legato but curious how the perc sounds in there.


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Nov 26, 2020)

Fitz said:


> Can anyone comment also on Abbey Road One, vs. the many other Spitfire string libraries that a lot of us already own? Curious to pick that up for the intro price, but I'm wondering if it will feel redundant for $349. Seems a bit suspect that its missing legato but curious how the perc sounds in there.


I mean... it's Abbey Road. The space in itself is its defining feature.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 26, 2020)

AdamKmusic said:


> Got my eyes on OA Evos, but I’ll hold out for the inevitable 40% off at Christmas



The collection is 40% off....


----------



## wayne_rowley (Nov 26, 2020)

emilio_n said:


> I wrote to the support and they told me that the price before was wrong and now is right. Nothing to do. At least we are in a moment with offers everywhere!!



Annoying as I wanted to buy it at £434 - wish I had when I saw it earlier. Really want EWC but is so expensive! I’m sure they’ve upped the price as I remember seeing it for £380 in previous sales.

So I was hesitating between that and upgrading my BBC SO Core to Pro.

It looks like Spitfire have made the decision for me.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 26, 2020)

Fitz said:


> Can anyone comment also on Abbey Road One, vs. the many other Spitfire string libraries that a lot of us already own? Curious to pick that up for the intro price, but I'm wondering if it will feel redundant for $349. Seems a bit suspect that its missing legato but curious how the perc sounds in there.



If you watch the walkthrough and listen to the demos, your curiosity of how it sounds will be cured.

It also has the most dynamic layers of any library Spitfire has made. Conceptually, the range is meant to be more of a palette with new pre-orchestrated colors being released next year.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 26, 2020)

Just got me a green to tombola ticket !


----------



## chrisav (Nov 26, 2020)

Green tickets are out guys!


----------



## dcomdico (Nov 26, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Just got me a green to tombola ticket !



Thanks for the heads up. Just snagged one too.


----------



## from_theashes (Nov 26, 2020)

Fitz said:


> Can anyone comment also on Abbey Road One, vs. the many other Spitfire string libraries that a lot of us already own? Curious to pick that up for the intro price, but I'm wondering if it will feel redundant for $349. Seems a bit suspect that its missing legato but curious how the perc sounds in there.



Depends on what you already have... I think Albion One is the over all better and more complete library.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 26, 2020)

Got a Green Ticket. Took a lot of refreshing though!


----------



## easyrider (Nov 26, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> Got a Green Ticket. Took a lot of refreshing though!


Snap


----------



## THW (Nov 26, 2020)

Same here! refreshed a few times


----------



## wayne_rowley (Nov 26, 2020)

Got one!


----------



## Aaron Gould (Nov 26, 2020)

Ok I'm pretty new to this. I got a green ticket after a couple refreshes. So I simply watch their stream tomorrow at 18:00 GMT and hope that they draw my number?


----------



## easyrider (Nov 26, 2020)

Aaron Gould said:


> Ok I'm pretty new to this. I got a green ticket after a couple refreshes. So I simply watch their stream tomorrow at 18:00 GMT and hope that they draw my number?



yes that’s how a tombola works


----------



## Aaron Gould (Nov 26, 2020)

easyrider said:


> yes that’s how a tombola works



Thanks, I figured based on a Google search. Can't say "tombola" makes too many appearances in my Canadian vocabulary!


----------



## AdamKmusic (Nov 26, 2020)

easyrider said:


> The collection is 40% off....


I only want/can afford the first evo library


----------



## 667 (Nov 26, 2020)

I don't understand the tickets thing. Are they only on Instagram? I don't have an account so can't click on anything. I tried to sign up and it requires my phone number "to get back in". On a brand new account! So I gave them a number, guess what the message never arrived (shocking!). Clicked again for a new code and get "Sorry, there was a problem. Please try again."

How long am I suppose to sit here messing around with this crap company's technical ineptitude just to get a freakin contest entry?

The problem with this is now I'm pissed off at Spitifre, not Instagram, because I don't care about IG, and I'm only involved because of SF marketing. 

Companies should own the user experience of their customers instead of farming it out to other companies, especially ones that don't care about their users (facebook, ig, google/youtube, etc.)


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 26, 2020)

Aaron Gould said:


> Thanks, I figured based on a Google search. Can't say "tombola" makes too many appearances in my Canadian vocabulary!


I thought it was just the container, but it seems it is a type of raffle using a drum thing


What does the word tombola mean?
Noun. *tombola* (plural tombolas) A lottery in which winning tickets are drawn from a revolving drum.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 26, 2020)

667 said:


> I don't understand the tickets thing. Are they only on Instagram? I don't have an account so can't click on anything. I tried to sign up and it requires my phone number "to get back in". On a brand new account! So I gave them a number, guess what the message never arrived (shocking!). Clicked again for a new code and get "Sorry, there was a problem. Please try again."
> 
> How long am I suppose to sit here messing around with this crap company's technical ineptitude just to get a freakin contest entry?
> 
> ...


I got in through an old account on Twitter. It should also be on their Facebook account.


----------



## Pier (Nov 26, 2020)

TOMBOLA!


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 26, 2020)

Is there a way to adjust the release for the spiccatos in AR1? I'm not digging how long the notes are, especially for spiccatos.


----------



## jtnyc (Nov 26, 2020)

Can anyone with Aperture Orch tell me if it includes individual nki’s fir each articulation, or is it just the 2 master patches?

Thx


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 26, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> Is there a way to adjust the release for the spiccatos in AR1? I'm not digging how long the notes are, especially for spiccatos.



Have you tried setting the release setting for Shorts to Timed from the cog menu in the top right? May only work for certain short patches like Brass marcato.


----------



## Ray Toler (Nov 26, 2020)

As most are saying, the Christmas sale will be a better deal for most things if they repeat their 40% on individual libraries and 30% on bundles. I was about to post my estimation worksheet but saw that they changed the price of TBW bundle, so I'm going to do a quick review to make sure prices are correct.

Standout deals are BBCSO (40%), The Black Weekend (46%), The Ton (82%)

*General Numbers / Discounts / Prices*

Bundles: Additional 12-15% off discounted bundle price (Albions 20%, OA Collection 23%)
Most products: 25-27%
OA individual libraries: 30%

Normal Price - Sale Price (Note: some individual products deviate from this)

29 - 29 (Still an amazing value)
49 - 36
99 - 74
149 - 111
199 - 149
249 - 186
299 - 224
349 - 261
399 - 299
449 - 336
499 - 374
599 - 449
699 - 524
799 - 599
999 - 749


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 26, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Have you tried setting the release setting for Shorts to Timed from the cog menu in the top right? May only work for certain short patches like Brass marcato.


Sorry. I actually don't have it yet. I was just watching some videos and noticed the structure of the spiccatos.

It'll be a deal breaker if i can't tighten those spiccatos though!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 26, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> Sorry. I actually don't have it yet. I was just watching some videos and noticed the structure of the spiccatos.
> 
> It'll be a deal breaker if i can't tighten those spiccatos though!



Seems to work on spiccatos (more noticeable in the low strings patch). Certainly works on something like marcato in the brass.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 26, 2020)

jtnyc said:


> Can anyone with Aperture Orch tell me if it includes individual nki’s fir each articulation, or is it just the 2 master patches?
> 
> Thx


It's a Spitfire player library, not Kontakt.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 26, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Doesn't seem to change the releases on spiccatos. Works on something like a marcato or tenuto (which the strings don't have). I guess it is a deal breaker for you then!


That's unfortunate. 

Thanks for checking!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 26, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> That's unfortunate.
> 
> Thanks for checking!



I checked again and edited my post. Seems to work.


----------



## Technostica (Nov 26, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> It's a Spitfire player library, not Kontakt.


Kontakt player library.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 26, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> I checked again and edited my post. Seems to work.


Whaaaat?! Well that's awesome! haha!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 26, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> Whaaaat?! Well that's awesome! haha!



It's very subtle if at all noticeable on the strings though. It could be just the tail in the hall being slightly truncated. If you need a lot of control on the length of the string shorts, it isn't there. Doesn't bother me though.


----------



## fiatlux (Nov 26, 2020)

Switching the Short Releases to Timed is not going to give you enough to shorten the release time in any significant way. Maybe in a future update they will add that functionality, but at the moment it's not going to offer you the functionality that you want. I had the same though before I bought the library, but I honestly just bought it because I wanted to get Aperture Orchestra (which I am really enjoying), and I already owned most of the Spitfire libs that I want.


----------



## Technostica (Nov 26, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> Got a Green Ticket. Took a lot of refreshing though!


I am going to need a lot of _refreshing_ to get through the next 4 days. 
I kinda long for the days when I could get over-refreshed and not feel like a zombie the next day.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 26, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> It's very subtle if at all noticeable on the strings though. It could be just the tail in the hall being slightly truncated. If you need a lot of control on the length of the string shorts, it isn't there. Doesn't bother me though.


Good insight. Thanks!


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 26, 2020)

Technostica said:


> Kontakt player library.


It must be both then. It showed up in my Spitfire player.


----------



## Technostica (Nov 26, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> It must be both then. It showed up in my Spitfire player.


I am surprised as in the walkthrough Paul was using Kontakt.
It will show up in the SA app which you use for downloading etc, so are you getting crossed wires over that?
It just seems odd that they would port a very limited release library to two platforms.


----------



## gives19 (Nov 26, 2020)

pixelcrave said:


> Awesome, thanks. Yeah I think I’ll just get one for now and Chamber EVO is on top of my list.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, I’ll check out some walkthrough/review videos. Thanks!


Cool. Worked it into a couple of INDY films a in 2017 and 2018.. Also the updated versions are much better.


----------



## gives19 (Nov 26, 2020)

Technostica said:


> I am surprised as in the walkthrough Paul was using Kontakt.
> It will show up in the SA app which you use for downloading etc, so are you getting crossed wires over that?
> It just seems odd that they would port a very limited release library to two platforms.


Yes. That was confusing.. I wonder if they did any updates with it.


----------



## gives19 (Nov 26, 2020)

Nate Johnson said:


> Welp. Ended up grabbing Neo and BBCSO Core, cuz why not. EWC can wait. Kept it under 6 bones and scored Aperture Orchestra. Pretty dang happy with that!


Neo is fab. Used it a lot last spring.


----------



## gives19 (Nov 26, 2020)

pixelcrave said:


> Awesome, thanks. Yeah I think I’ll just get one for now and Chamber EVO is on top of my list.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, I’ll check out some walkthrough/review videos. Thanks!


Also The *HAUSCHKA COMPOSER TOOLKIT is great!





Spitfire Audio — Hauschka Composer Toolkit







www.spitfireaudio.com




*


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 26, 2020)

Technostica said:


> I am surprised as in the walkthrough Paul was using Kontakt.
> It will show up in the SA app which you use for downloading etc, so are you getting crossed wires over that?
> It just seems odd that they would port a very limited release library to two platforms.


I'll let you know after it downloads. I just assumed it was player, but you could be correct.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 26, 2020)

Technostica said:


> I am surprised as in the walkthrough Paul was using Kontakt.
> It will show up in the SA app which you use for downloading etc, so are you getting crossed wires over that?
> It just seems odd that they would port a very limited release library to two platforms.


Okay, it is Kontakt. There are 2 nki's Raptor and Dreadnought.

Sorry, there are also individual articulations 16 for Raptor and 14 for Dreadnought.


----------



## Technostica (Nov 26, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> Okay, it is Kontakt. There are 2 nki's Raptor and Dreadnought.


I think you may have a touch of that virus going around; Black Friday Fever.


----------



## Yogevs (Nov 26, 2020)

Arggh... I keep thinking I know what to do but I keep changing my mind.
I have Nucleus and Areia. Should I get CSS OR BBC SO Core?
HELP!


----------



## Frederick (Nov 26, 2020)

Yogevs said:


> Arggh... I keep thinking I know what to do but I keep changing my mind.
> I have Nucleus and Areia. Should I get CSS OR BBC SO Core?
> HELP!


BBC SO Core is a step up from Nucleus to more detailed orchestral work. CSS and Areia are different but relatively more overlapping in functionality. Having said that, the most natural answer is that it really depends on what you want/need.


----------



## Yogevs (Nov 26, 2020)

Frederick said:


> BBC SO Core is a step up from Nucleus to more detailed orchestral work. CSS and Areia are different but relatively more overlapping in functionality. Having said that, the most natural answer is that it really depends on what you want/need.


I already have an orchestral library and a strings library. Now I want to buy an additional either orchestral or strings library.
Not sure which one to go with here.


----------



## Frederick (Nov 26, 2020)

Yogevs said:


> I already have an orchestral library and a strings library. Now I want to buy an additional either orchestral or strings library.
> Not sure which one to go with here.



With Nucleus I think you don't get a harp, no core anglais, no solo tuba etc. BBC SO Core will help you fill in the gaps and you'll have more control. CSS is a different sounding string library that many think is superior. I don't have it though since I don't like the sound. I do have BBC SO Pro. So I'm obviously biased towards BBC SO.


----------



## Nate Johnson (Nov 26, 2020)

gives19 said:


> Neo is fab. Used it a lot last spring.



its been on my list since the day it came out. Everything is downloaded and installed, just haven’t gotten a chance to play around yet!


----------



## Yogevs (Nov 26, 2020)

Frederick said:


> With Nucleus I think you don't get a harp, no core anglais, no solo tuba etc. BBC SO Core will help you fill in the gaps and you'll have more control. CSS is a different sounding string library that many think is superior. I don't have it though since I don't like the sound. I do have BBC SO Pro. So I'm obviously biased towards BBC SO.



Ok - I may decide to drop CSS and instead get BBC SO Core + The Tone + Intimate Strings. This combination will also get me Aperture. And that's SO MUCH more interesting content I can play with for just extra $50. I think I'm gonna go with that .


----------



## easyrider (Nov 26, 2020)

Yogevs said:


> Ok - I may decide to drop CSS and instead get BBC SO Core + The Tone + Intimate Strings. This combination will also get me Aperture. And that's SO MUCH more interesting content I can play with for just extra $50. I think I'm gonna go with that .



Good Plan....

My route to Aperture was EWC for £251 and The Ton for £70....


----------



## Yogevs (Nov 26, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Good Plan....
> 
> My route to Aperture was EWC for £251 and The Ton for £70....



Do you have British Dram Toolkit? It's the same cost as The Ton + Intimate Strings and I hear it is quite good.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 26, 2020)

Yogevs said:


> Do you have British Dram Toolkit? It's the same cost as The Ton + Intimate Strings and I hear it is quite good.



Not got British Drama toolkit....its well liked but I think the Ton is the better deal...and you can always pick BDT up later for 40% off...


----------



## Yogevs (Nov 26, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Not got British Dram toolkit....its well liked but I think the Ton is the better deal...and you can always pick BDT up later for 40% off...



In a month-wide sale you mean?


----------



## easyrider (Nov 26, 2020)

Yogevs said:


> In a month-wide sale you mean?



Christmas sale....the Ton gets you more voicing for your buck...


----------



## jamessy (Nov 26, 2020)

Ok deciding what else I should buy to also get Aperture Orchestra...

Anyone have any opinions on:

Glass and Steel
eDNA Earth
OA Stratus

?


----------



## from_theashes (Nov 26, 2020)

jamessy said:


> Ok deciding what else I should buy to also get Aperture Orchestra...
> 
> Anyone have any opinions on:
> 
> ...



eDNA Earth is quite powerful and comes with A LOT of content! I really like it.
Can’t speak for the other two, don’t have them


----------



## jtnyc (Nov 26, 2020)

Regarding Orchestral Swarm, I own OAE, OACE, Heavyocity Intimate Textures and some other texture libraries. Do you think Orchestral Swarm will bring anything that different to the table for me?

Also, what are people’s thoughts on the harp?

Thx


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 26, 2020)

Technostica said:


> I think you may have a touch of that virus going around; Black Friday Fever.


Not enough sleep and making dinner.


----------



## hoth (Nov 26, 2020)

I am trying to complete my collection (Albions) and then purchases Solo Strings and Studio Strings. However, whenever I add anything to the cart with the Albions Collection, the price for the Albions Collection reverts to full price rather than "Complete my Collection". Do you guys know if that is the proper functioning so that I cannot completely a collection and buy individual products at the same time?


----------



## easyrider (Nov 26, 2020)

hoth said:


> I am trying to complete my collection (Albions) and then purchases Solo Strings and Studio Strings. However, whenever I add anything to the cart with the Albions Collection, the price for the Albions Collection reverts to full price rather than "Complete my Collection". Do you guys know if that is the proper functioning so that I cannot completely a collection and buy individual products at the same time?



Have you got Albion one ?


----------



## hoth (Nov 26, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Have you got Albion one ?


I have every Albion but Neo


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 26, 2020)

hoth said:


> I have every Albion but Neo


It seems weird that it does that. And you can buy everything separately and still get the Aperture Orchestra. They may have expected there might be problems because all purchases throughout the weekend count.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 26, 2020)

hoth said:


> I have every Albion but Neo



just buy the collection on its own ...then buy the other stuff in a separate transaction.


----------



## Billy Palmer (Nov 26, 2020)

jtnyc said:


> Regarding Orchestral Swarm, I own OAE, OACE, Heavyocity Intimate Textures and some other texture libraries. Do you think Orchestral Swarm will bring anything that different to the table for me?
> 
> Also, what are people’s thoughts on the harp?
> 
> Thx



The pointillistic stuff in Swarm is quite a different to other texture libraries I've used. Controlling the speed of certain articulations with the variation slider is really useful. I haven't used the Heavyocity library so can't compare to that one I'm afraid. Some of the other content like flautandos, woodwind whispers and breath sounds etc aren't radically different to other texture libraries you might own.

Regarding the harp, I think it depends on how you want to use it. It works wonderfully as a contextual harp with other SSO libraries. It's hard to fit the sound into other contexts. I really love the timbre. And the sound design patches are handy.


----------



## hoth (Nov 26, 2020)

easyrider said:


> just buy the collection on its own ...then buy the other stuff in a separate transaction.


Yeah. I didn’t realize that you could do that and still get AO. Spitfire confirmed it’s a known issue. Hope it doesn’t cost them any money. I love Spirfire stuff.


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 26, 2020)

orange tickets are a go!


----------



## purplehamster (Nov 26, 2020)

galactic orange said:


> orange tickets are a go!


Thanks got one!


----------



## jamessy (Nov 26, 2020)

How do I know that I got one? I see a number but it's just an image?


----------



## mussnig (Nov 26, 2020)

jamessy said:


> How do I know that I got one? I see a number but it's just an image?



Then you got one. You should also receive an email as confirmation.


----------



## jamessy (Nov 26, 2020)

mussnig said:


> Then you got one. You should also receive an email as confirmation.



Thanks!


----------



## emilio_n (Nov 26, 2020)

galactic orange said:


> orange tickets are a go!


Thanks! I got finally one!!


----------



## Pier (Nov 26, 2020)

I got the orange and green!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 26, 2020)

Pier said:


> I got the orange and green!
> 
> Good luck everyone!


Me too!


----------



## Alohabob (Nov 26, 2020)

Advice pls. I want to get aperture. I own albion legacy and am able to upgrade that to albion one for 189. I own bbc discover. Would it be better for me to upgrade that to core or get something else as I'm not totally sure how much better core is. Pro is out of my budget.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 26, 2020)

Yogevs said:


> Ok - I may decide to drop CSS and instead get BBC SO Core + The Tone + Intimate Strings. This combination will also get me Aperture. And that's SO MUCH more interesting content I can play with for just extra $50. I think I'm gonna go with that .



That's a great plan! BBCSO Core will definitely be a good complement to Nucleus, as already described by @Frederick. The Ton is such a huge discount that even if you don't use the libraries very often, it's not a big deal. The standalone Spitfire Harp is quite beautiful IMO; I've had it since May when it was in a different highly-discounted bundle in a Spitfire sale. Ricotti Mallets I probably won't use much at all – it's definitely not something I would have purchased on its own, even at the usual maximum 40% discount for individual Spitfire libraries. But at least I have it available if I want to add some really nice tuned/mallet percussion to a piece. Orchestral Swarm is the the main reason I picked up The Ton.

I also chose Intimate Strings in order to bring my total above $349 in order to get Aperture Orchestra. I already have Spitfire Chamber Strings, which is an absolutely gorgeous string library, but Intimate Strings is also a great basic chamber string library with its own unique character, different from Chamber Strings. Its quality far exceeds its price tag.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 26, 2020)

Trusting that multiple orders will work toward total for Aperture Strings. Have Orchestral Swarm and The Ton price adjusts accordingly. Goes into Cart properly. Add CCBS Core and The Ton price almost doubles. Fortunately adequate time left to sort this. 
_Anyone use multiple orders and have it work ?_


----------



## jamessy (Nov 26, 2020)

sostenuto said:


> Trusting that multiple orders will work toward total for Aperture Strings. Have Orchestral Swarm and The Ton price adjusts accordingly. Goes into Cart properly. Add CCBS Core and The Ton price almost doubles. Fortunately ther is adequate time left to sort this. Anyone use multiple orders and have it work ?



Multiple orders will work, I bought the ton before the sale officially started and if I put anything into my cart, it lets me know how much money I need for Aperture Orchestra. The amount I spent on the ton has been factored in to that price.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 26, 2020)

jtnyc said:


> Regarding Orchestral Swarm, I own OAE, OACE, Heavyocity Intimate Textures and some other texture libraries. Do you think Orchestral Swarm will bring anything that different to the table for me?
> 
> Also, what are people’s thoughts on the harp?
> 
> Thx



I have OACE and Intimate Textures, and also picked up Orchestral Swarm in The Ton bundle. There's definitely some overlap between Intimate Textures and Orchestral Swarm. But I think it is different enough for the $100 price tag. A few of the string swarms are similar to some of the articulations in Intimate Textures, but there's ones which are definitely unique, plus you get brass and woodwind swarms as well.

And I think the harp in The Ton is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## hessproject (Nov 26, 2020)

"This year I'll have some self control and won't buy anything not planned in advance" I said...


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 26, 2020)

hoth said:


> I am trying to complete my collection (Albions) and then purchases Solo Strings and Studio Strings. However, whenever I add anything to the cart with the Albions Collection, the price for the Albions Collection reverts to full price rather than "Complete my Collection". Do you guys know if that is the proper functioning so that I cannot completely a collection and buy individual products at the same time?



Don't buy Solo Strings by itself if you already have Albion ONE. Buy the Albion bundle by itself first. Then make a separate order to complete the Scoring Duo bundle (Albion ONE + Solo Strings).


----------



## darthdeus (Nov 26, 2020)

_disclaimer: sorry for a long post :D_

Hey guys, I'm thinking about what to buy in this sale and would love some input. I currently have: Nucleus, Jaeger, EWHO Diamond (not using that one as much), and Komplete Ultimate (so only Symphony Essentials). As for solo instruments I think the only noteworthy ones are Blakus Cello and Joshua Bell Violin, which are both amazing. I don't really like Nucleus and Jaeger to be honest. The reason I bought Jaeger was the recent discount + crossgrade discount which put it down to $250, and considering I wanted the solo voice patch anyway it felt like a good deal.

Anyway, I'm now looking at either Abbey Road One, or BBC Symphony Core (+ something to get it over €349 for the free aperture orchestra). I've also had my eye on Albion One for a while, but having just watched the comparison between the three it seems that Abbey Road One is "strictly better"? (I don't think I mind the missing legato, considering they said it'll be added in the future..)

As for my preference, I'm leaning way more towards BBCSC because of the much larger discount :D But at the same time I'm mostly interested in trailer + video game music, and since I'm still a big noob it seems Abbey Road or Albion One would be the more logical choice, right?

I'm not really much of an orchestrator and every time I try split things up I give up quickly, but it is a skill I want to learn. I'm just not sure if it's not "too soon" for BBCSC, or maybe if it is exactly the thing that'll help me jump over the noob bridge.

On the other hand, I feel like if I buy Abbey Road the moment I open it up and play something it'll be an instant jolt of happiness. At the same time thinking about buying Albion One I'm sure one of my first thoughts after loading it up in Kontakt will be "hmm, I could've had that pretty Abbey Road or BBCSC UI and instead I'm stuck with this old thing". I know that's a terrible way to choose how to buy an orchestral library, but is it?

Lastly, BBCSC shows me a price of €219.99, so ... what else do you guys recommend to add to get to the €349? I'm really not sure about The Ton, since I already have a solo harp from EWHO that I never use, don't use the mallets I have either, and not sure if Orchestral Swarm isn't too specific considering what I have.

A final note, if there's going to be a christmas sale with similar (or better) discounts, knowing myself, I'll also probably buy something. From this point of view I guess BBCSC has the best value, though emotionally I'm still a bit worried that "not instant gratification as Abbey". I'm not really sure what discounts to expect over Christmas. Oh and one more final note, which is very silly, but I feel like it's worth saying ... to some extent it feels that while BBCSC is "more value" because of the discount I'm not sure if that counts since it also forces me to spend more money on some other ~€130 thing I might not want :D Which is I guess where the "what else should I buy with this" question becomes more important.

Again sorry for the long post, and thanks for any tips!

edit: Just one tiny clarification, the reason I don't really like Nucleus is I guess that on one hand it feels like it wants me to split things up and control it in detail, but on the other looking at something like BBCSC it feels like it's just a way more limited library, having to load some patches from Jaeger since they share some stuff but Jaeger has more articulations ... and just going back and forth between them makes me feel that it really should've been one library with an upgrade. But I'm probably just nitpicking at this point. But even between the two it sorta feels like they have "everything" (choir, percussion, sound design), but none of it is really mindblowing. At least comparing e.g. the Choir to what I've heard from Metropolis Ark 1, or comparing the sound design stuff to other sound design libraries I already have, or comparing the solo instruments in Nucleus to some of the other solo instruments in other libraries.


----------



## TintoL (Nov 26, 2020)

Michael Antrum said:


> Oh yes, It's being released shortly after Play Pro.....


Thanks for the information. I am now kind of excited about it.

But, I am confused here. We are talking about spitfire audio symphonic orchestra no? what is play pro here? Sorry for the stupid question.


----------



## Fleer (Nov 26, 2020)

darthdeus said:


> _disclaimer: sorry for a long post :D_
> 
> Hey guys, I'm thinking about what to buy in this sale and would love some input. I currently have: Nucleus, Jaeger, EWHO Diamond (not using that one as much), and Komplete Ultimate (so only Symphony Essentials). As for solo instruments I think the only noteworthy ones are Blakus Cello and Joshua Bell Violin, which are both amazing. I don't really like Nucleus and Jaeger to be honest. The reason I bought Jaeger was the recent discount + crossgrade discount which put it down to $250, and considering I wanted the solo voice patch anyway it felt like a good deal.
> 
> ...


Get BBCSOC would be my suggestion, allowing you to move to BBCSOP later.


----------



## Beans (Nov 26, 2020)

hessproject said:


> "This year I'll have some self control and won't buy anything not planned in advance" I said...



Nice work. Tundra is a gem, and EWC is one of the few libraries (and only one from SA) that I would call practically flawless.


----------



## Alex JD (Nov 26, 2020)

darthdeus said:


> _disclaimer: sorry for a long post :D_
> 
> Hey guys, I'm thinking about what to buy in this sale and would love some input. I currently have: Nucleus, Jaeger, EWHO Diamond (not using that one as much), and Komplete Ultimate (so only Symphony Essentials). As for solo instruments I think the only noteworthy ones are Blakus Cello and Joshua Bell Violin, which are both amazing. I don't really like Nucleus and Jaeger to be honest. The reason I bought Jaeger was the recent discount + crossgrade discount which put it down to $250, and considering I wanted the solo voice patch anyway it felt like a good deal.
> 
> ...



if you want to learn orchestration then an orchestra with sections is the best choice. Abbey road I heard is great as a base and for layering. BBC is an all in one budget option and for beginner is great. For strings personally I'll be going towards SCS because I heard some amazing sounding tracks with that (SCS layered with SSS), meaning that if you take the time to learn how to use and how to mix a library you won't need any other library probably for many years. So learn your tools and you'll be able to do amazing things.
I'm also on the side of spend a bit more now and get good quality stuff instead of replacing a product in a few years. But unfortunately these things costs a lot so depend on budget too.


----------



## from_theashes (Nov 26, 2020)

darthdeus said:


> _disclaimer: sorry for a long post :D_
> 
> Hey guys, I'm thinking about what to buy in this sale and would love some input. I currently have: Nucleus, Jaeger, EWHO Diamond (not using that one as much), and Komplete Ultimate (so only Symphony Essentials). As for solo instruments I think the only noteworthy ones are Blakus Cello and Joshua Bell Violin, which are both amazing. I don't really like Nucleus and Jaeger to be honest. The reason I bought Jaeger was the recent discount + crossgrade discount which put it down to $250, and considering I wanted the solo voice patch anyway it felt like a good deal.
> 
> ...



I think at this point you got everything covered with Nucleus and Jeager... you can write for Ensembles with Nucleus and individual sections with Jeager. So BBCSO is more like Jeager and Albion One/Abby Road One is more like Nucleus... though Albion has more articulations.
Only difference now: the sound. Which sounds best for you? So just listen to all the walkthroughs to decide.
And don’t get fooled by Albions „old GUI“. It’s way more CPU-friendly than the fancy Spitfire Player  

Either way, you can’t go wrong.


----------



## PaulieDC (Nov 26, 2020)

I was juggling the choice... Upgrade BBCSO to Pro, or Abbey Road One... then I found this video that I hadn't seen before for some odd reason and it solidified it: I love the room sound of AB and the 5 dynamic layers are the clincher, especially for the 100mm faders I have in the FaderPort 8:

Abbey Road One FTW


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 26, 2020)

TintoL said:


> Thanks for the information. I am now kind of excited about it.
> 
> But, I am confused here. We are talking about spitfire audio symphonic orchestra no? what is play pro here? Sorry for the stupid question.



Sorry, Play Pro was a player software that suposed to be released getting on for 5 or 6 years ago, and is nothing to do with Spitfire. It was a semi serious remark, and the SSO update is now two years overdue.

Spitfire promised to release an updated SSO several years ago, and it never seems to put in an appearance. For all their protestations, I do wonder if we will ever see it now. Now they have their new Abbey Road One modular library to get to work on. Official posts have been edited to remove any details, and when directly asked about it you get only get vague statements couched in marketing speak.

Which is a shame as the extended microphones for the SSO have been removed from sale, and they are very useful. I am fortunate I bought them before they were withdrawn, and are very good indeed.

With the lockdown(s), it would have been the ideal time to work on an updated SSO, as it has, of course, been difficult to get groups of musicians together to perform in sampling sessions. But it seems that new libraries are where the attention is going.

Of course, it might still be something on the horizon, but I am starting to suspect it might have been quietly dropped.....


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 26, 2020)

Michael Antrum said:


> Sorry, Play Pro was a player software that suposed to be released getting on for 5 or 6 years ago, and is nothing to do with Spitfire. It was a semi serious remark, and the SSO update is now two years overdue.
> 
> Spitfire promised to release an updated SSO several years ago, and it never seems to put in an appearance. For all their protestations, I do wonder if we will ever see it now. Now they have their new Abbey Road One modular library to get to work on. Official posts have been edited to remove any details, and when directly asked about it you get only get vague statements couched in marketing speak.
> 
> ...


They’ve also said they are working on this. Paul I think mentioned it in one of his videos about AROOF. I mean it’s still just him saying things and I never recommend anyone buy on a promise or a hint. With 4 orchestras to maintain it does seem that something needs to give and I think it doubtful now that SSO will ever be completed in the way BML was envisioned. Which is not the same as saying that the library won’t receive more work. But I’d be shocked if SSO isn’t ported to the new player eventually and if it doesn’t receive updates that make it worth getting the ported version if you own the Kontakt versions.


----------



## TintoL (Nov 26, 2020)

Michael Antrum said:


> Sorry, Play Pro was a player software that suposed to be released getting on for 5 or 6 years ago, and is nothing to do with Spitfire. It was a semi serious remark, and the SSO update is now two years overdue.
> 
> Spitfire promised to release an updated SSO several years ago, and it never seems to put in an appearance. For all their protestations, I do wonder if we will ever see it now. Now they have their new Abbey Road One modular library to get to work on. Official posts have been edited to remove any details, and when directly asked about it you get only get vague statements couched in marketing speak.
> 
> ...



OHH, I see now... Now it makes sense. I do remember when SA was transitioning to the new "symphonic versions". I kept waiting for the outriggers mics to be included in the symphonic brass and woodwind versions. As it is, only Chamber strings, old sable got the CTAO. Fortunately I did buy the whole thing before they switch to the symphonic versions. I find the outriggers are awesome, and it's a shame they removed them.

I think we can guess the move. We can expect SA to now develop the Albions and the separate instruments in Abbey Road one just like they did with Air studios. So, best to move with the flow to abbey road and layer that when needed with the symphonic stuff.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 26, 2020)

darthdeus said:


> _disclaimer: sorry for a long post :D_
> 
> Hey guys, I'm thinking about what to buy in this sale and would love some input. I currently have: Nucleus, Jaeger, EWHO Diamond (not using that one as much), and Komplete Ultimate (so only Symphony Essentials). As for solo instruments I think the only noteworthy ones are Blakus Cello and Joshua Bell Violin, which are both amazing. I don't really like Nucleus and Jaeger to be honest. The reason I bought Jaeger was the recent discount + crossgrade discount which put it down to $250, and considering I wanted the solo voice patch anyway it felt like a good deal.
> 
> ...


Based on your criteria, I’d recommend getting AROOF and filling in detail work that AR1 can’t do, like legato, with Jaeger or Nucleus.


----------



## zeng (Nov 26, 2020)

What do you think about Albion One? Is it still a good investment? I have many of Spitfire Libraries, and also have Albion Neo, Iceni and Tundra. I also bought all Originals (which are mostly sampled from Albion Legacy). Should I add One or is it an old library? I am mostly composing music for TV and commercials.

My other option is; Percussion Swarm + Orchestral Piano + Harp + SA and Aperture.

Thanks.


----------



## Yogevs (Nov 26, 2020)

darthdeus said:


> _disclaimer: sorry for a long post :D_
> 
> Hey guys, I'm thinking about what to buy in this sale and would love some input. I currently have: Nucleus, Jaeger, EWHO Diamond (not using that one as much), and Komplete Ultimate (so only Symphony Essentials). As for solo instruments I think the only noteworthy ones are Blakus Cello and Joshua Bell Violin, which are both amazing. I don't really like Nucleus and Jaeger to be honest. The reason I bought Jaeger was the recent discount + crossgrade discount which put it down to $250, and considering I wanted the solo voice patch anyway it felt like a good deal.
> 
> ...



I don't think it's too soon for BBCSC - if anything it would help learn orchestration faster. It's super cheap right now if you have Discover and you get so much content with it. I thought about getting CSS but decided to drop it and replace with BBCSO because of how deeply discounted it is.

Consider British Drama Toolkit to get yourself over the €299 barrier - or grab a few originals (Intimate Strings, Felt Piano, etc...).
BUT I would say - first watch a few Aperture videos on YouTube to decide if you even need it and if it is worth the extra cash.

I own Nucleus and I don't really follow why you don't like it. It both gives you amazing power to control it with splitting to sections and it's advanced mode, but it also have great ensemble patches and a Basic mode that doesn't ask for much. It's not fair comparing Nucleus to Ark 1 as I think Ark 1 is aimed more to epic stuff while Nucleus can still do that (it IS an AI product...) but aimed more to less epic stuff. Jaeger is probably a better comparison?
BTW I think the Nucleus solo instruments are quite amazing. Especially as they are a part of this already big package.

I'm getting BBCSO for the extra instruments and articulations Nucleus doesn't have.


----------



## DoFuzz (Nov 26, 2020)

pbobcat said:


> Pretty much a newbie myself. I'm currently using a 2014 Retina iMac with i5 at 3.5Ghz and 16MB and have just purchased Core. I'm finding loading the whole template from the Spitfire website in Garageband produces glitches, stutters and pops when playing the instruments. However, at the moment, until I upgrade my machine, I tend to add instruments as and when I need them and so far I've been able to load 15-20 tracks without any obvious issues. When I get a chance to really get stuck into it, I'll update you.



Thx bobcat,

I'm on Logic and I've had no probs with the Spitfire template only some minor "troublems" with the SA samples and plugin - I had to download them again 2-3 times bute very much prefer the plugin layout of the BBCSO Disc. Thx for your input and info! 

Cheers,
DoFuzz


----------



## Banquet (Nov 27, 2020)

Wow, I wanted Eric Whitacre Choir and thought I'd have to wait until the pre Christmas Sale to get 40% off. So I was more idly browsing when I noticed the Black Weekend deal is Eric Whitacre, Tundra and Solo Strings.... and that, as I already have Tundra and Solo Strings - Erik Whitacre is just £250!!

Now that's a deal! Thank you Spitfire for setting me adrift in a sea of Eric Whitacre induced calm this weekend. Playing with it now and not entirely sure how I'm going to make it to work... just sounds amazing... zenning out with the voices and the mist outside the window....


----------



## branshen (Nov 27, 2020)

Alohabob said:


> Advice pls. I want to get aperture. I own albion legacy and am able to upgrade that to albion one for 189. I own bbc discover. Would it be better for me to upgrade that to core or get something else as I'm not totally sure how much better core is. Pro is out of my budget.


I'd say that it depends on your personal needs. Albion one and BBC core are two completely different types of libraries, sections vs instruments, and they also sound different. What are you trying to achieve and what do you need to do it?

Regarding upgrading albion 1 to one, some people like the legacy 1 better. If I were you, I would think hard about whether the upgraded albion one gives that much more value over what you have currently before getting the upgrade.


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (Nov 27, 2020)

I just had a listen to the AO demos and it sounds really nice. I’m wondering if it’s worth taking the lesser discount on BHCT now to get AO or wait for a slightly better discount on BHCT. Decisions, decisions. ☹️


----------



## cloudbuster (Nov 27, 2020)

In the same boat. Already bought BBCSO core and another Original. All it needs to get Aperture would be EDNA Earth but again, I rather program those sorts of sounds myself and so I guess that's it for me this time around.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 27, 2020)

cloudbuster said:


> I rather program those sorts of sounds myself


Hell yes. Respect! I am like that too. Out of curiosity, what’s your stance on using loops, ostinatos and such? Like when I am using “pre fab” sound design, I often feel like I’m cheating when I play a loop, a strings run or anything “too phrased” haha.


----------



## cloudbuster (Nov 27, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Hell yes. Respect! I am like that too. Out of curiosity, what’s your stance on using loops, ostinatos and such? Like when I am using “pre fab” sound design, I often feel like I’m cheating when I play a loop, a strings run or anything “too phrased” haha.


I hear you Doc. I have some phrase libs (Sonokinetic et al.) but I usually just use the samples to build my own Kontakt instruments.

Edit: don't know how often I had Albion Uist in the cart but got kinda scared by the sheer amount of aleatoric samples, it's so easy to get lost in that tinkering madness. Anyway, got a new project on the horizon and will probably pick it up during the upcoming Christmas sales.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 27, 2020)

Got me a orange ticket last night 1am GMT


----------



## yiph2 (Nov 27, 2020)

I have 2 tickets, missed the green one


----------



## darthdeus (Nov 27, 2020)

Yogevs said:


> BUT I would say - first watch a few Aperture videos on YouTube to decide if you even need it and if it is worth the extra cash.



Yeah having watched a few videos has really convinced me that I want it. It almost seems that Aperture is the "instant gratification" part of BBCSC.



Yogevs said:


> BTW I think the Nucleus solo instruments are quite amazing. Especially as they are a part of this already big package.



To be honest I only don't like them in comparison to the other solo instruments I have. For example for the $49 that Embertone's Blakus Cello costs right now I feel it's not even comparable to the solo cello in Nucleus. JB Violin is on even another level. Now yeah, I understand that these are separate instruments that are already like half the price of Nucleus, and I'm not really saying Nucleus is bad value, quite the opposite. The reason I bought it in the first place is because it seemed to do "everything I needed and more". But at this point I feel I should've just bought all those parts as separate instruments, e.g. Olympus Choir Elements.

This doesn't make Nucleus bad - it's value is great - but I feel like I'm using parts of it less and less as I'm learning more and getting more instruments. Making me think that maybe it wasn't the right library for me.


----------



## Yogevs (Nov 27, 2020)

darthdeus said:


> Yeah having watched a few videos has really convinced me that I want it. It almost seems that Aperture is the "instant gratification" part of BBCSC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think my favorite solo instrument in Nucleus is the Oboe. It is SO good. The flute is also good. Vilon not great buy Cello is in my opinion. Even compared to Tina Guo (the only thing I have to compare to).


----------



## AJHnob (Nov 27, 2020)

I'd like to purchase Albion Neo, but I can't help but wonder if I could get a better deal for it by waiting until the Christmas sale. Any thoughts?


----------



## Christopher Rocky (Nov 27, 2020)

AJHnob said:


> I'd like to purchase Albion Neo, but I can't help but wonder if I could get a better deal for it by waiting until the Christmas sale. Any thoughts?


I'm in the same boat, 40% off would make it 269.4 USD, so it might be worth waiting, at some point there will be a wish list sale again i'm guessing.


----------



## zeng (Nov 27, 2020)

zeng said:


> What do you think about Albion One? Is it still a good investment? I have many of Spitfire Libraries, and also have Albion Neo, Iceni and Tundra. I also bought all Originals (which are mostly sampled from Albion Legacy). Should I add One or is it an old library? I am mostly composing music for TV and commercials.
> 
> My other option is; Percussion Swarm + Orchestral Piano + Harp + SA and Aperture.
> 
> Thanks.



Any suggestions?


----------



## easyrider (Nov 27, 2020)

zeng said:


> Any suggestions?




I love Albion one....How much is it to complete the Albion collection?


----------



## Pier (Nov 27, 2020)

zeng said:


> What do you think about Albion One? Is it still a good investment?



I have it and I think it's super overpriced.

If you're looking for a beginner package I'd get Nucleus by Audio Imperia which I also own. It's cheaper and has a lot more value.


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 27, 2020)

AJHnob said:


> I'd like to purchase Albion Neo, but I can't help but wonder if I could get a better deal for it by waiting until the Christmas sale. Any thoughts?



Historically, the best SF deals are around Christmas... usually 40% across the board except for new libraries.


----------



## fiction (Nov 27, 2020)

zeng said:


> Any suggestions?


I would go for the second option. Between the albions you already have I think you're covered in ensemble libraries, grabbing different instruments would be more useful for you and if you end up getting the aperture orchestra you will still get an ensemble library with an interesting sound.


----------



## Ozinga (Nov 27, 2020)

I am 1 cent short


----------



## Yogevs (Nov 27, 2020)

Ozinga said:


> I am 1 cent short



Switch to paying in USD


----------



## Laddy (Nov 27, 2020)

Yogevs said:


> Switch to paying in USD


Is that possible?


----------



## Ozinga (Nov 27, 2020)

Yogevs said:


> Switch to paying in USD



Yeah that worked


----------



## Yogevs (Nov 27, 2020)

Ozinga said:


> Yeah that worked



That's why I did


----------



## Yogevs (Nov 27, 2020)

Laddy said:


> Is that possible?



Yup


----------



## styledelk (Nov 27, 2020)

So thinking of getting LCO Strings and The Ton. I'm resplindent in string libraries right now. LCO seems to be the only library I know of that gives me "something new" with that. Anyone have any demos of it in their own work? The demos on the site are fantastic, but I'm looking for more context.


----------



## from_theashes (Nov 27, 2020)

Pier said:


> I have it and I think it's super overpriced.
> 
> If you're looking for a beginner package I'd get Nucleus by Audio Imperia which I also own. It's cheaper and has a lot more value.



really?!? I think Albion One has a lot more to offer as Nucleus. It has so much more articulations.


----------



## darthdeus (Nov 27, 2020)

If I'm in EU it seems the only way to change to paying in USD is by changing my country to US no? Is it even legal?


----------



## rmak (Nov 27, 2020)

I think Im just going to get British drama toolkit...


----------



## Yogevs (Nov 27, 2020)

from_theashes said:


> really?!? I think Albion One has a lot more to offer as Nucleus. It has so much more articulations.



But it's pre-orchestrated sections only no? Nucleus has separation by instrument and choirs which Albion doesn't have.


----------



## cloudbuster (Nov 27, 2020)

darthdeus said:


> If I'm in EU it seems the only way to change to paying in USD is by changing my country to US no? Is it even legal?


Legal or not, here's what the Spitfire support page says - hope that helps. Good luck!

* Why am I being charged in USD($), EUR(€) or GBP(£)? *


3 months ago
Updated
 
Our cart will automatically change currency based on your location, if you're in the UK you will be charged in GBP, within Europe you will be charged in EUR (including non Eurozone countries such as Switzerland) and all other international territories will be charged in USD.

Occasionally the cart might get your location wrong if you are using a VPN, this is easily resolved by clicking change download country as shown in the screenshot below:





Please note that the download country selected on your order must match the actual country you intend to download in otherwise the Spitfire Audio App will not allow the download.









Why am I being charged in USD($), EUR(€) or GBP(£)?


Our cart will automatically change currency based on your location, if you're in the UK you will be charged in GBP, within Europe you will be charged in EUR (including non Eurozone countries such a...




spitfireaudio.zendesk.com


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Nov 27, 2020)

I know it's not technically a Black Friday sale... but Abbey Road Orchestral Foundations (AROOF) only has a few days left on intro pricing. I purchased this just the other day after being on the fence for a while... and man, let me tell you this thing is _the_ film score sound. Currently composing a piece using it and just a few other filler libraries, here's an excerpt:



Along with the smaller Orchestral Selection libraries (Sparking Woodwinds, for example) that are coming out in 2021 to compliment it, there will surely be an upgrade path for the full Abbey Road modular orchestra coming in late 2021 or 2022. In my opinion, this is just a no brainer if you're looking for this kind of sound.

No legato? Yeah, it sucks, but I'm sure there will be some legato patches in the other upcoming selection. Either way, just use legato patches from other libraries and try to match the sound. As long as it's not an incredibly exposed part, it should blend well. I've found that Cinesample's Teldex studio fits quite well - not too wet, not too dry; Cinebrass Core is an awesome accompaniment.


----------



## Sean (Nov 27, 2020)

Jacob Fanto said:


> I know it's not technically a Black Friday sale... but Abbey Road Orchestral Foundations (AROOF) only has a few days left on intro pricing. I purchased this just the other day after being on the fence for a while... and man, let me tell you this thing is _the_ film score sound. Currently composing a piece using it and just a few other filler libraries, here's an excerpt:



I need you people to stop tempting me with these great sounding demos!


----------



## darthdeus (Nov 27, 2020)

Jacob Fanto said:


> I know it's not technically a Black Friday sale... but Abbey Road Orchestral Foundations (AROOF) only has a few days left on intro pricing. I purchased this just the other day after being on the fence for a while... and man, let me tell you this thing is _the_ film score sound. Currently composing a piece using it and just a few other filler libraries, here's an excerpt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Maybe a silly question, but does this still include the "free next Abbey Road thingy" on the intro pricing that was when they introduce it? Or is this just the $100 discount?

I was already leaning so heavily towards BBCSC + The Ton, but now my wallet is starting to tingle thinking that maybeee BBCSC + The Ton + AROOF isn't that more expensive :D These sales are really heart-attack inducing ...

Is it realistic to expect AROOF discounted during Christmas? I really want to get it, but I really don't want to miss out on the massive BBCSC discount that we have right now.


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Nov 27, 2020)

darthdeus said:


> Maybe a silly question, but does this still include the "free next Abbey Road thingy" on the intro pricing that was when they introduce it? Or is this just the $100 discount?
> 
> I was already leaning so heavily towards BBCSC + The Ton, but now my wallet is starting to tingle thinking that maybeee BBCSC + The Ton + AROOF isn't that more expensive :D These sales are really heart-attack inducing ...
> 
> Is it realistic to expect AROOF discounted during Christmas? I really want to get it, but I really don't want to miss out on the massive BBCSC discount that we have right now.


It probably will not be discounted during the Christmas sale... but I could be wrong. And no, it doesn't come with the free selection anymore.


----------



## YK47 (Nov 27, 2020)

After listening to a few demos from people using Aperture Orchestra would it be right to assume that many parts are coming from the Bernard Herrmann Toolkit?!?!


----------



## mussnig (Nov 27, 2020)

YK47 said:


> After listening to a few demos from people using Aperture Orchestra would it be right to assume that many parts are coming from the Bernard Herrmann Toolkit?!?!



Really? I had the impression that Aperture Orchestra uses samples from Solo Strings, Chamber Strings, Symphonic Strings and some other libraries that were recorded in Air Lyndhurst.

Could you tell what exactly you meant that sounds like BHCT?


----------



## ngineer (Nov 27, 2020)

Just wanted to say thanks to @Jonathan Moray for the below thread and @Land of Missing Parts for the amalgamated Soundcloud files:






Library Comparison Thread (Audio Demos)


This is a thread for comparing and discussing different libraries. We started this topic in another thread and I thought I’d move it here to try and keep it a bit more organised. Want to do a comparison: Post a midi file of what you want to compare, and tell us what what libraries you would...




vi-control.net





This comparison thread cemented for me my preference for Spitfire, VSL, and Infinite (those were the ones that made me take notice in a good way), and assured me that I’ll have plenty to work with from a BBCSO purchase! It reduced any qualms I had about not looking further into some of the other libraries - for my taste/preferred sound.

But this AROOF sound, though. *sigh*


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Nov 27, 2020)

ngineer said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to @Jonathan Moray for the below thread and @Land of Missing Parts for the amalgamated Soundcloud files:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s too good to pass up.


----------



## Laddy (Nov 27, 2020)

cloudbuster said:


> Please note that the download country selected on your order must match the actual country you intend to download in otherwise the Spitfire Audio App will not allow the download.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, so if I change currency, it won't be possible to download without a vpn? I don't know, seems a bit shady, but it would save me about 20% of the price to change from euro to usd. Anywsy, thanks for the tip


----------



## YK47 (Nov 27, 2020)

On a couple of demos from people (drenched in reverb though) some of the brass shorts reminded me of the BHCT.


----------



## Ray Toler (Nov 27, 2020)

Jacob Fanto said:


> It probably will not be discounted during the Christmas sale... but I could be wrong. And no, it doesn't come with the free selection anymore.



We had the same scenario last year with BBCSO. It was on intro special, which expired, but then it was discounted by that same 22% in the Christmas sale (as well as the Spring sale this year). I was actually a little (and pleasantly) surprised to see it get a 40% discount in this BF sale - most things are only 25%.

AROOF is currently discounted 22% and, assuming that they hold a Christmas sale this year, I would expect it to be 22% again next month, and probably again in the Spring. I do like the sound of it, though I'm questioning if I need another orchestral library right now, how many add-ons I'm signing up for, and if I shouldn't be going for SStO instead. I can definitely wait until next year for AROOF, and by then there will be a better discount and a clearer picture of what my total outlay for the series might turn into.

For me, the BF sale is all about the specials and the gift. December and May is when my wallet gets nervous.


----------



## Rory (Nov 27, 2020)

darthdeus said:


> If I'm in EU it seems the only way to change to paying in USD is by changing my country to US no? Is it even legal?





Laddy said:


> Ok, so if I change currency, it won't be possible to download without a vpn? I don't know, seems a bit shady, but it would save me about 20% of the price to change from euro to usd. Anywsy, thanks for the tip



It's illegal for Spitfire to sell to people in Europe without collecting the VAT, and it's quite probably illegal for residents to evade the VAT 

As I read the passage that was quoted from Spitfire's site, their App may be looking for VPN evasion on download.


----------



## YK47 (Nov 27, 2020)

So if you are a US resident and you are abroad and want to install a library you are out of luck?!


----------



## Pier (Nov 27, 2020)

The tombola is about to start!


----------



## Pier (Nov 27, 2020)

from_theashes said:


> really?!? I think Albion One has a lot more to offer as Nucleus. It has so much more articulations.



Yeah but with Nucleus you also get solo instruments and sections.


----------



## zeng (Nov 27, 2020)

fiction said:


> I would go for the second option. Between the albions you already have I think you're covered in ensemble libraries, grabbing different instruments would be more useful for you and if you end up getting the aperture orchestra you will still get an ensemble library with an interesting sound.



Thanks, I agree!


----------



## AdamKmusic (Nov 27, 2020)

Don’t think I’ll ever win the tombola :(


----------



## Eptesicus (Nov 27, 2020)

Me neither :(


----------



## YK47 (Nov 27, 2020)

AdamKmusic said:


> Don’t think I’ll ever win the tombola :(


There is no way they put 6000 tickets in that tobola. It was barely at 1/5 of its capacity full too and you could see through it on the last draw.

I was 30 odd numbers away but correct colour on the mega prize. If I only refreshed 1 second later! hahaha

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## styledelk (Nov 27, 2020)

I'm a tombola / born under punches / I'll never win


----------



## easyrider (Nov 27, 2020)

Me neither :(


----------



## darthdeus (Nov 27, 2020)

YK47 said:


> I was 30 odd numbers away but correct colour on the mega prize. If I only refreshed 1 second later! hahaha



Haha same, I was correct color and less than 20 away from the mega prize :( Ah well, maybe next time! Very weird how few greens there were though. I guess randomness can be tricky, but it felt waaay to few green in comparison to yellow/orange.


----------



## Pier (Nov 27, 2020)

YK47 said:


> There is no way they put 6000 tickets in that tobola. It was barely at 1/5 of its capacity full too and you could see through it on the last draw.



Also, it was really weird that most numbers were over 1000.

Maybe next year!


----------



## D Halgren (Nov 27, 2020)

styledelk said:


> I'm a tombola / born under punches / I'll never win


Love that album!


----------



## YK47 (Nov 27, 2020)

Pier said:


> Also, it was really weird that most numbers were over 1000.
> 
> Maybe next year!



There is no way they had 6000 tickets, it was not even full. They should use a random generator next time instead.


----------



## Raphioli (Nov 27, 2020)

YK47 said:


> There is no way they put 6000 tickets in that tobola. It was barely at 1/5 of its capacity full too and you could see through it on the last draw.
> 
> I was 30 odd numbers away but correct colour on the mega prize. If I only refreshed 1 second later! hahaha
> 
> Congrats to the winners!


I've never won their Tombola drawings before,
but I appreciate that Spitfire is doing this. It gives us one additional thing to look forward to.
Especially during COVID and probably another lockdown soon, since its starting to spread again =(

I loved the show btw. It had like a 60s, 70s vibe. Not sure if that was intended, but it gave me that feeling.


----------



## Mornats (Nov 27, 2020)

YK47 said:


> There is no way they had 6000 tickets, it was not even full. They should use a random generator next time instead.


Then everyone would just complain that it wasn't random.


----------



## mussnig (Nov 27, 2020)

Mornats said:


> Then everyone would just complain that it wasn't random.



I think at this point it doesn't matter anymore what Spitfire does - somebody will always complain.


----------



## styledelk (Nov 27, 2020)

I look forward to this every year. It's nice watching them have such a good time.

... but I'm still trying to figure out what to get alongside The Ton.


----------



## Gauss (Nov 27, 2020)

YK47 said:


> There is no way they had 6000 tickets, it was not even full. They should use a random generator next time instead.


Relax. Everything was good. And I also didn't win anything.
But I'm quite sure there were 5999 tickets inside the drum. And there was no manipulation during the Tombola. The small paper tickets are light, so when spun around they don't mix well, they are rather pushed to the sides with centrifugal force. That's why there were so little green tickets as they were probably the first batch to be put inside the drum, and were on the bottom. But everything was fair, as the draw was made by hand. Remember: "Random" doesn't mean evenly distributed!
And trust me live lottery with physical tickets creates far less controversy than using some program.
What is the source code? Why they used that RNG algorithm over other algorithms? Are we sure that the source code matches the program on screen? How can we be sure that the program generates real RNG numbers, rather than someone backstage inputs the results? And so on...
It was fun. I hope they will do one next year in the same format!


----------



## Brasart (Nov 27, 2020)

No words for the few lunatics who think this was somehow rigged, insane timeline we live in


----------



## Gauss (Nov 27, 2020)

styledelk said:


> ... but I'm still trying to figure out what to get alongside The Ton.


Percussion Swarm. And it will get you over 350 EUR to get Aperture Orchestra.


----------



## wayne_rowley (Nov 27, 2020)

BBC SO Pro - upgrade from Core. That gets me Aperture Orchestra as well!  

I'll see what they can do with EWC at Christmas.


----------



## Ray Toler (Nov 27, 2020)

Almost purchased yesterday, but snagged a Tombola ticket so figured I'd wait just in case. I didn't win anything, but I enjoyed the show.

I used The Ton and The Black Weekend deals to snag Solo Strings and Orchestral Swarm, but already had EW, Tundra, and Harp, so had to find something extra for the Aperture Orchestra (oh, the first-world problems of Black Friday!!)

Was looking through the $99 range and realized that Igneous Electric Cello would be perfect for the score I'm currently working on, so my padding was actually immediately useful!

Now to start planning for the Christmas sale… Oh, wait, I didn't complain about anything. Mods, delete if needed.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 27, 2020)

wayne_rowley said:


> BBC SO Pro - upgrade from Core. That gets me Aperture Orchestra as well!
> 
> I'll see what they can do with EWC at Christmas.



EWC will likely be 40% off during the Christmas sale, along with most other libraries (probably only Abbey Road and Stratus will not be discounted 40%, they will just go back to the intro pricing as is typical for newer libraries during sales).

So if you're interested in it, and already have Tundra and Solo Strings (or if you don't have them but are interested in them too), then the Black Weekend bundle makes a lot of sense. EWC may be in a future special bundle, but I doubt they will include it in any Christmas special bundles this year. There is a chance, though, since Tundra was in this year's summer sale bundle, and again in this one.


----------



## Rory (Nov 27, 2020)

wayne_rowley said:


> I'll see what they can do with EWC at Christmas.



We could start a club


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 27, 2020)

No Tombola for me. But I really didn't expect anything different. I also own way too many libraries, so a lot of them would have been useless for me. I did find it interesting that the Yellows were the most represented and the greens were the least. Curious as to why that happens They may need to layer next year - mix it up before it goes in.


----------



## spacepluk (Nov 27, 2020)

I’m having a hard time trying to decide between Abbey Road One and Albion One...


----------



## YK47 (Nov 27, 2020)

You are actually right. I misjudged how much room 6000 little tickets would take. In fact they sell ready books for that. 

No one said it was rigged.. I did not imply that. I thought maybe 6000 tickets would be too heavy or something and they avoided loading the box that much. Proper tombola newbie! And of course it is much more fun, to pull a ticket out of a box than using a random generator :D


----------



## alchemist (Nov 27, 2020)

spacepluk said:


> I’m having a hard time trying to decide between Abbey Road One and Albion One...


Abbey Road One sounds better and has more mic options, Albion One has some more articulations including legato and the sound design patches. As it currently stands Albion is a more complete library, however Abbey Road One will be growing with addons so I think it's a better choice if willing to invest in the future expansions.


----------



## Scalms (Nov 27, 2020)

Weird thing about the tombola this year was the subconscious effect of having twice the tickets. Last year, when each number pulled was below 1000, I _felt_ like I was so close to winning, lol. This year, it felt like I had zero chance. I'm certainly not complaining as it was a lot of fun, but this weird psychological effect happened to me when the numbers were above 1000. Anyway, great fun!


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 27, 2020)

spacepluk said:


> I’m having a hard time trying to decide between Abbey Road One and Albion One...


What do you need? ARO is just ensemble sections. Albion One is ensemble sections plus a whole lot more - synths, percussion, etc... . But ARO sounds really good. ARO is Spitfire Player - check to see Labs run on your computer before even thinking about this one. Albion One is Kontakt. ARO is the basis for a new system - the initial will be film/media /game related. Eventually there will be a modular orchestra. Albion One is compatible, soundwise, with SSO.


----------



## alchemist (Nov 27, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> What do you need? ARO is just ensemble sections.


Don't forget about the amazing sounding percussion instruments :D


----------



## spacepluk (Nov 27, 2020)

alchemist said:


> Don't forget about the amazing sounding percussion instruments :D



Is it better than Albion’s Darwin Ensemble? That’s one of the things that keeps me thinking.


----------



## spacepluk (Nov 27, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> What do you need? ARO is just ensemble sections. Albion One is ensemble sections plus a whole lot more - synths, percussion, etc... . But ARO sounds really good. ARO is Spitfire Player - check to see Labs run on your computer before even thinking about this one. Albion One is Kontakt. ARO is the basis for a new system - the initial will be film/media /game related. Eventually there will be a modular orchestra. Albion One is compatible, soundwise, with SSO.



I don’t need more synths. I’m looking for a nice ensemble + percussion for hybrid game music. The Spitfire player seems to work fine on my machine with Discover and Cinematic soft piano so that’s not a dealbreaker.

I really like what I’ve heard from ARO but I guess I’m worried about how well it will blend with all the existing content recorded at AIR Studios and that I’ll spend a lot of time trying to glue things together.


----------



## NoamL (Nov 27, 2020)

spacepluk said:


> Is it better than Albion’s Darwin Ensemble? That’s one of the things that keeps me thinking.



The AROOF Soft Boom has replaced Albion's Easter Island in my template! 

but on the other hand, don't buy it just for that.

but on the other other hand, there's a lot of good stuff in AROOF.


----------



## Rory (Nov 27, 2020)

spacepluk said:


> I really like what I’ve heard from ARO but I guess I’m worried about how well it will blend with all the existing content recorded at AIR Studios and that I’ll spend a lot of time trying to glue things together.



If you haven't seen it, @christianhenson made a video in the last couple of weeks that specifically addresses this question.

Also, I asked this question of owners in the main AROOF thread, and got a very helpful response from someone who is using it with Hollywood Orchestra. Those posts should be reasonably easy to find.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 27, 2020)

alchemist said:


> Don't forget about the amazing sounding percussion instruments :D


This is true. It is an amazing sounding ensemble orchestra.


----------



## alchemist (Nov 27, 2020)

spacepluk said:


> Is it better than Albion’s Darwin Ensemble? That’s one of the things that keeps me thinking.


That's a tricky one haha, AR1 has individual perc, so you have much more control, and the space they're in sound incredible, so for me it's much more useful, but the Darwin Ensembles definitely have their own charm as these impactful section hits and big ensembles, but you could stack instruments in AR1 and get a similar effect. It might even be worth looking at the Originals Cinematic Percussion plug-in they have for like $29, from what I remember those are sourced from Albion I Legacy.

As someone who owns both, I think if Abbey Road One continues to grow with expansions, I would confidently say it's superior, the sound is amazing and the brass imo is MUCH better, but for now it feels incomplete since it kind of relies on future installments, where as Albion One potentially has everything you need in one package. I might get slammed for suggesting this in a Spitfire thread but have you checked out Metropolis Ark 1?


----------



## Pier (Nov 27, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> Albion One is ensemble sections plus a whole lot more - synths, percussion, etc...



I own Albion One and IMO both the synths and percussion are quite mediocre. Don't get it for those. Honestly it's the only expensive purchase I've regretted over the years.

I don't own Abbey Road One but from the demos it sounds much better and seems to be more focused on orchestral work.


----------



## darthdeus (Nov 27, 2020)

A word of caution for those delaying the purchase. I finally decided on what I wanted to buy, went to my online banking to transfer the money for my card payment, since I have instant transfer between those accounts so I only keep what's necessary. And guess what ... my bank is doing a maintenance on their system and I can't log in :D And since the maintenance ends on the weekend I don't know if the instant transfer will work over the weekend, or if it's only during the week (there was some weirdness like this some years ago) ... so now I'm sitting here sweating and hoping that I manage to buy it before the sale ends hehe.

If you're putting off the purchase to the last second, be mindful of potential technical issues getting in the way :|


----------



## crossrootsdoc (Nov 27, 2020)

Did anybody happen to catch which tickets actually won? I missed the show.


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (Nov 27, 2020)

YK47 said:


> On a couple of demos from people (drenched in reverb though) some of the brass shorts reminded me of the BHCT.



You had me worried that it might be based on BHCT as that’s the product I’m most interested in and got to wondering if that’s the reason I thought AO sounded so good in the demos I’ve heard. Lol.

I suppose it might mean that the two will pair well together if AO isn’t derived from BHCT.


----------



## Ray Toler (Nov 27, 2020)

DimensionsTomorrow said:


> I suppose it might mean that the two will pair well together if AO isn’t derived from BHCT.



BHCT was recorded in Air Studios One, so definitely not the same base.


----------



## MonsieurBasile (Nov 27, 2020)

Here's where I'm at so you guys can give your suggestions again to yet another purchasing dilemma. 😉 

So I'm in the market for a good standard percussion library. I bought Damage 2 with the intro and price slash of having damage 1. I also have SSO from last spring when it was pretty darn cheap. But I didn't complete the professional package like I should have and never got the percussion when it would have been around 209 or something like that. But with current projects and several past projects, I've had to rely on the likes of Kontakt factory library for my standard percussion and it just isn't cutting it for me (shocker). It's now $250 for me, so I was thinking about getting that, the Ton as I've been looking at Ricotti Mallets for a while being a mallet player, and the Cimbalom as I LOVE the sound of it and it would complete my $350 for Aperture Orchestra. I don't have exact intensions for it but I thought it might give me good value for my money spent and love the idea of having that small intimate sound that can grow big. So, thoughts? Yes I could wait till Christmas and get maybe another $10 off, but I thought I could take advantage of other sales if I purchase now to get my money's worth.

If you so happen to read all of this, I appreciate you 🥴


----------



## Ray Toler (Nov 27, 2020)

Pier said:


> I own Albion One and IMO both the synths and percussion are quite mediocre. Don't get it for those. Honestly it's the only expensive purchase I've regretted over the years.
> 
> I don't own Abbey Road One but from the demos it sounds much better and seems to be more focused on orchestral work.



Aww, and see, I really enjoy the "extra" synth stuff in Albion I/One. It's one of the main reasons I'm still disgruntled about the discontinuation of A2:Loegria. I'm fine with NEO replacing Loegria, but I really wanted all of the mangled stuff and missed the closeout. (I hope they someday do an "Originals" release for the A2 extras).

I totally agree, though, that the extras/synthy stuff in the Albions should not be the primary factor in a purchasing decision. They're a very nice value-add, though. I didn't really "get" Albion I/One until years after I purchased it, and now it's a fairly common starting point for me.

As an aside, up until 3-4 years ago, I didn't have any sample libraries that I hadn't created myself. I was all hardware and soft synths. Last year I dove into the deep end of the sample pool and have found the Spitfire synth stuff to be really quite nice. It's also cool to have some "where did you get that?" sounds in my back pocket that didn't obviously come from Spire, Omnisphere, u-He, NI, or Serum. I'm very happy with eDNA Earth/Kinematic and will most likely be adding Orbis in December.


----------



## Ray Toler (Nov 27, 2020)

MonsieurBasile said:


> Here's where I'm at so you guys can give your suggestions again to yet another purchasing dilemma. 😉
> 
> So I'm in the market for a good standard percussion library. I bought Damage 2 with the intro and price slash of having damage 1. I also have SSO from last spring when it was pretty darn cheap. But I didn't complete the professional package like I should have and never got the percussion when it would have been around 209 or something like that. But with current projects and several past projects, I've had to rely on the likes of Kontakt factory library for my standard percussion and it just isn't cutting it for me (shocker). It's now $250 for me, so I was thinking about getting that, the Ton as I've been looking at Ricotti Mallets for a while being a mallet player, and the Cimbalom as I LOVE the sound of it and it would complete my $350 for Aperture Orchestra. I don't have exact intensions for it but I thought it might give me good value for my money spent and love the idea of having that small intimate sound that can grow big. So, thoughts? Yes I could wait till Christmas and get maybe another $10 off, but I thought I could take advantage of other sales if I purchase now to get my money's worth.
> 
> If you so happen to read all of this, I appreciate you 🥴



This is only a pricing response as I don't feel qualified to provide you a qualitative recommendation on percussion libraries.

I also got the JH bundle last spring. My estimation spreadsheet shows that the likely "complete your collection" price for Symphony Complete in next month's sale (assuming the same discounts as 2019) should be $233 to add Orchestral Grand Piano and Spitfire Percussion. The individual price for Spitfire Percussion should be $239. So you'd basically get a piano for free by waiting a few weeks to pick up Joby Burgess.

The overall sale for this weekend is ~25% off individuals and ~15% additional off bundles. If you wait until next month, you should see 40% / 30% respectively (again, assuming they repeat the same sale). So if you like what you hear in the Joby Burgess walkthroughs and examples, it'll be worth it to wait a few weeks.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 27, 2020)

MonsieurBasile said:


> Here's where I'm at so you guys can give your suggestions again to yet another purchasing dilemma. 😉
> 
> So I'm in the market for a good standard percussion library. I bought Damage 2 with the intro and price slash of having damage 1. I also have SSO from last spring when it was pretty darn cheap. But I didn't complete the professional package like I should have and never got the percussion when it would have been around 209 or something like that. But with current projects and several past projects, I've had to rely on the likes of Kontakt factory library for my standard percussion and it just isn't cutting it for me (shocker). It's now $250 for me, so I was thinking about getting that, the Ton as I've been looking at Ricotti Mallets for a while being a mallet player, and the Cimbalom as I LOVE the sound of it and it would complete my $350 for Aperture Orchestra. I don't have exact intensions for it but I thought it might give me good value for my money spent and love the idea of having that small intimate sound that can grow big. So, thoughts? Yes I could wait till Christmas and get maybe another $10 off, but I thought I could take advantage of other sales if I purchase now to get my money's worth.
> 
> If you so happen to read all of this, I appreciate you 🥴


If you are getting it to get the Aperture Orchestra and can use it now, get it now. If you are going to buy something to get Aperture, it might as well be something you will use. JB was recorded in the same space as SSO, so it won’t require a lot of work to make it match.


----------



## MonsieurBasile (Nov 27, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> If you are getting it to get the Aperture Orchestra and can use it now, get it now. If you are going to buy something to get Aperture, it might as well be something you will use. JB was recorded in the same space as SSO, so it won’t require a lot of work to make it match.



And do you have any experiences with it's playability? Do you find it expressive/dynamic? Any stand outs? I've really only heard of this and CinePerc as the more popular options for standard perc. And since I have SSO I figured this would be the best option for me.


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Nov 27, 2020)

MonsieurBasile said:


> And do you have any experiences with it's playability? Do you find it expressive/dynamic? Any stand outs? I've really only heard of this and CinePerc as the more popular options for standard perc. And since I have SSO I figured this would be the best option for me.


JB Perc and Cineperc are all you'll ever _need_ for orchestral percussion. Both libraries are great, if you have the SSO, get JB Perc - you won't regret it.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 27, 2020)

MonsieurBasile said:


> And do you have any experiences with it's playability? Do you find it expressive/dynamic? Any stand outs? I've really only heard of this and CinePerc as the more popular options for standard perc. And since I have SSO I figured this would be the best option for me.



I'm not very good with percussion, it's the one thing that I have a lot of difficulty "translating" the sound I have in my head onto an actual song. But I think JB Perc has a great sound. Lots of options, and very dynamic. And it's an obvious choice to go along with SSO. My inability to get the results I want out of it is entirely my own shortcomings.

I picked it up during the spring sale, after buying the Justin Hurwitz bundle, getting the Symphony Complete bundle. Because the only library from that bundle I didn't have was JB Perc, it ended being just over $200. Not sure what it would be during this sale, but it probably is a bit higher than what it will be during the Christmas sale next month.


----------



## Ray Toler (Nov 27, 2020)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Not sure what it would be during this sale, but it probably is a bit higher than what it will be during the Christmas sale next month.



It's $299 in the current Black Weekend sale (25% off). If they don't change things from the 2019 Christmas discounts, it should be $239 (40% off) in the next sale.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 27, 2020)

MonsieurBasile said:


> And do you have any experiences with it's playability? Do you find it expressive/dynamic? Any stand outs? I've really only heard of this and CinePerc as the more popular options for standard perc. And since I have SSO I figured this would be the best option for me.


I find it very usable. There is so much content though. I mostly use the timpanis and cymbals. But really, to me, they are pretty equivalent.


----------



## Rory (Nov 27, 2020)

As someone who has BBC Pro, Joby Burgess Percussion and Frank Ricotti Mallets, I just want to suggest that people who are starting concentrate on BBC Core, then Pro and put aside the two percussion libraries as a consideration unless you have a very specific need for them.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 27, 2020)

Ray Toler said:


> It's $299 in the current Black Weekend sale (25% off). If they don't change things from the 2019 Christmas discounts, it should be $239 (40% off) in the next sale.



Yes, but that's for the individual library. The person asking already got the Justin Hurwitz bundle in the spring, so already has everything in the Symphony Complete bundle except for JB Perc. Completing the bundle instead of buying it individually brings the cost down further. I just checked, it was $206 for me during the spring sale.


----------



## mussnig (Nov 27, 2020)

MonsieurBasile said:


> Here's where I'm at so you guys can give your suggestions again to yet another purchasing dilemma. 😉
> 
> So I'm in the market for a good standard percussion library. I bought Damage 2 with the intro and price slash of having damage 1. I also have SSO from last spring when it was pretty darn cheap. But I didn't complete the professional package like I should have and never got the percussion when it would have been around 209 or something like that. But with current projects and several past projects, I've had to rely on the likes of Kontakt factory library for my standard percussion and it just isn't cutting it for me (shocker). It's now $250 for me, so I was thinking about getting that, the Ton as I've been looking at Ricotti Mallets for a while being a mallet player, and the Cimbalom as I LOVE the sound of it and it would complete my $350 for Aperture Orchestra. I don't have exact intensions for it but I thought it might give me good value for my money spent and love the idea of having that small intimate sound that can grow big. So, thoughts? Yes I could wait till Christmas and get maybe another $10 off, but I thought I could take advantage of other sales if I purchase now to get my money's worth.
> 
> If you so happen to read all of this, I appreciate you 🥴



I can definitely recommend Spitfire Percussion and the Cimbalom! I really like both and I don't even have anything from SSO, so in your case it absolutely makes sense.

The question if you are going to mind the potential difference of 10 $ is something only you can answer (I wouldn't mind, especially if you would really use it before the Christmas Sale). If this purchase decides for you if you get Aperture Orchestra or not, then you should probably rephrase the question and ask if (in your mind) Aperture Orchestra is worth 10 $ (after a lot of thinking I personally don't really care about Aperture Orchestra so much, but I would have cared for Aperture Strings - which I don't have).


----------



## mussnig (Nov 27, 2020)

MonsieurBasile said:


> And do you have any experiences with it's playability? Do you find it expressive/dynamic? Any stand outs? I've really only heard of this and CinePerc as the more popular options for standard perc. And since I have SSO I figured this would be the best option for me.



I am a percussionist myself (including lots of timpani) and I am quite satisfied with Spitfire Percussion. But I don't expect it to be playable like the real thing (for a lot of things I really programm them in and fine tweak everything by hand - I am very pedantic with this). Of course I will ocassionaly need to add something from another library, but it's still very comprehensive.

There are a few minor issues though, that I encountered, e.g. a weird audible resonance in one round robin of the tubular bells or the base drum roll triggers at highest velocity of the standard hit, even though I deactivated this option. I would have also wished for a timpani that's a bit more comprehensive, but it's still fine for most things.


Again, if you already have other stuff from the same room, it's the most obvious choice. Be aware though that like everything else from Air Lyndhurst, it's really wet. So if you want a very dry Percussion library (in case you need to pair it with something else), you should probably look somewhere else. However, if you are using Orchestral Percussion in a project, you will probably want a more or less wet sound anyways ...


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 27, 2020)

darthdeus said:


> A word of caution for those delaying the purchase. I finally decided on what I wanted to buy, went to my online banking to transfer the money for my card payment, since I have instant transfer between those accounts so I only keep what's necessary. And guess what ... my bank is doing a maintenance on their system and I can't log in :D And since the maintenance ends on the weekend I don't know if the instant transfer will work over the weekend, or if it's only during the week (there was some weirdness like this some years ago) ... so now I'm sitting here sweating and hoping that I manage to buy it before the sale ends hehe.
> 
> If you're putting off the purchase to the last second, be mindful of potential technical issues getting in the way :|



Your bank decided to lock their customers out of their accounts over the Black Friday Weekend ?

I'll bet they are going to be popular. What a stunning lack of judgment. It's like planning to shut the airports for a make over at Christmas.....


----------



## arjanm (Nov 28, 2020)

crossrootsdoc said:


> Did anybody happen to catch which tickets actually won? I missed the show.



The winning numbers are one their website now (just scroll down their homepage).


Spitfire Audio —


----------



## darthdeus (Nov 28, 2020)

Michael Antrum said:


> Your bank decided to lock their customers out of their accounts over the Black Friday Weekend ?
> 
> I'll bet they are going to be popular. What a stunning lack of judgment. It's like planning to shut the airports for a make over at Christmas.....



It's quite crazy indeed. Luckily they only locked it down between 11:30pm to 6am on Friday. Which I guess is still pretty insane on Black Friday, but I assume they just didn't think it through.

But lucky for me they did actually go back online in the morning and I was able to make my purchase and secured myself The Ton and Aperture Orchestra together with AROOF  Can't wait to play with it!


----------



## Mornats (Nov 28, 2020)

Congrats to anyone here who won. Did you get something you were hoping to get?


----------



## AdamKmusic (Nov 28, 2020)

BF fever is getting to me, i know OA evos will be 40% off at christmas but its just calling my name now


----------



## sgtpepper123 (Nov 28, 2020)

Looking for some suggestions for my next purchase. I don't want to spend more than $150.
I compose mostly orchestral pieces and looking for realistic sounding or interesting instruments.

I use Chamber Evolutions the most. I also own Studio Brass and most of the Originals series.

I was thinking of getting Orchestral Swarms but looking for any other suggestions. If you want an idea of my music, this is a piece I made:


----------



## Korpinen (Nov 28, 2020)

AdamKmusic said:


> BF fever is getting to me, i know OA evos will be 40% off at christmas but its just calling my name now




I’m gonna help you with that, because I was in the same situation. Just got the OA Evos yesterday and THEY ARE WONDERFUL!


----------



## AdamKmusic (Nov 28, 2020)

Korpinen said:


> I’m gonna help you with that, because I was in the same situation. Just got the OA Evos yesterday and THEY ARE WONDERFUL!


oh god haha, I may have to cave!


----------



## Korpinen (Nov 28, 2020)

AdamKmusic said:


> oh god haha, I may have to cave!



Of course we may very well be in a different situation as this was my jump from Labs/Originals libraries to something more sophisticated (although I really like Labs and Originals as well). But I was that wee bit interested in the Aperture Orchestra that I decided to buy now and not at Christmas.

Having spent yesterday with the Chamber Evos, I can already say they sound every bit as beautiful as in the demos.


----------



## Ray Toler (Nov 28, 2020)

sgtpepper123 said:


> Looking for some suggestions for my next purchase. I don't want to spend more than $150.
> I compose mostly orchestral pieces and looking for realistic sounding or interesting instruments.
> 
> I use Chamber Evolutions the most. I also own Studio Brass and most of the Originals series.
> ...




Here's a list of all of the SFA products you can pick up for less than $150 this weekend (ignore Masse - it's a gift library when you have SSS, SSW, SSB). The ones in bold are newer libraries.

Based on the clip you posted, Orchestral Swarms would give you some nice textures, and you might also look at British Drama Toolkit. OS will give you a little more control, BDT will give you a lot of happy accidents.

You might also do well with Solo Cello. I've only had it a day, but have been having a blast with it!

(And remember, most of these things will probably be 40% off in a few weeks)


----------



## AdamKmusic (Nov 28, 2020)

I was looking through some old threads about OA Evolutions & noticed in the release thread it stated that the RRP was £199, but the current RRP is £249. Did SA raise their prices or some libraries in the past few years?


----------



## Mornats (Nov 28, 2020)

AdamKmusic said:


> I was looking through some old threads about OA Evolutions & noticed in the release thread it stated that the RRP was £199, but the current RRP is £249. Did SA raise their prices or some libraries in the past few years?



The old prices used to be without VAT and the new ones now include it. However, I think they did go up a bit too as the difference is more than the 20% VAT rate.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Nov 28, 2020)

Mornats said:


> The old prices used to be without VAT and the new ones now include it. However, I think they did go up a bit too as the difference is more than the 20% VAT rate.


Ahh I see makes sense


----------



## tritonely (Nov 28, 2020)

So how do you like the Aperture Orchestra? If I wouldn't buy Abbey Road alone for $349, do you think the combination with Aperture makes the $349 worth it?


----------



## fiction (Nov 28, 2020)

I got Aperture Strings from last year and I really enjoy them. This year I was only interested in The Ton bundle so there's no point in spending just to get the Aperture Orchestra. 

I would like that the swarms bundle was still around. The mandolin, harp and marimba swarm for example are some of the instruments that I'm still interested in getting.


----------



## darthdeus (Nov 28, 2020)

tritonely said:


> So how do you like the Aperture Orchestra? If I wouldn't buy Abbey Road alone for $349, do you think the combination with Aperture makes the $349 worth it?



I bought Abbey Road + Ton (+ Aperture Orchestra) and I have to say I'm in love. Before this I only had Nucleus + Jaeger + EWHO and this easily takes over.


----------



## mostexcellent (Nov 28, 2020)

tritonely said:


> So how do you like the Aperture Orchestra? If I wouldn't buy Abbey Road alone for $349, do you think the combination with Aperture makes the $349 worth it?


The way I look at it is the deepest discount spitfire typically does is 40% which makes abbey road one $270. If you’d pay at least $80 for aperture alone I’d say it’s worth it, otherwise you could probably get a better price by waiting.


----------



## StillLife (Nov 28, 2020)

I think I already have all Spitfire Stuff that I want. I have the Studio Series + BHCT, so investing in BBC or Abbey Road seems silly. The Ton is alluring, but I fear I won't use the Ricotti's and Harp that much - I tend to overlook the non-nks libraries I have.
For anyone looking for a library to come to 349: consider the Sounddust volumes. Very unique.


----------



## StillLife (Nov 28, 2020)

mostexcellent said:


> The way I look at it is the deepest discount spitfire typically does is 40% which makes abbey road one $270. If you’d pay at least $80 for aperture alone I’d say it’s worth it, otherwise you could probably get a better price by waiting.


The last few years they also did an aperture sale in early spring. 50% for one library. It's how I got hold of Studio Strings Pro.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 28, 2020)

StillLife said:


> The last few years they also did an aperture sale in early spring. 50% for one library. It's how I got hold of Studio Strings Pro.



APEX sale....


----------



## tritonely (Nov 28, 2020)

Thanks for your replies! And do you think you will use Aperture as one of your most important libraries in some projects? Or is it more of a 'one time use' gimmick? Or maybe a sketch tool which you can switch easily between string quartet and full orchestra but in the end replace the library to get the sound of better / more detailed libraries?


----------



## darthdeus (Nov 28, 2020)

tritonely said:


> Thanks for your replies! And do you think you will use Aperture as one of your most important libraries in some projects? Or is it more of a 'one time use' gimmick? Or maybe a sketch tool which you can switch easily between string quartet and full orchestra but in the end replace the library to get the sound of better / more detailed libraries?



It's hard for me to say personally. I don't do super detailed compositions orchestral compositions yet. At least personally I'm not aiming to spend long periods of time on a single track. I know there are people out there who spend even months on a single thing, getting it to perfection, but I'd much rather focus on "good enough fast". On top of this, I really have zero aspirations for "realistic orchestral sounds" since I'm mostly interested into making video game soundtracks.

Taking that into account, I feel that Aperture will be a thing I'll continue using from time to time. I haven't delved deeply into it yet, and I have yet to look more into Abbey as well (only had both for a couple of hours). My overall approach atm is to sketch out the overall structure and then replace some parts where I really care, but not necessarily get into a 100 track madness.

Not sure how helpful this is, but I'd say you should ask yourself what kind of music you want to make, and maybe even more importantly what workflow you find fun. After getting AROOF + Aperture I realized I still want BBCSC since I do enjoy having some control, and since I don't use big templates I also really appreciate the nice Spitefire UI, as it makes browsing and goofing around way quicker. But honestly, I'm still a big noob, so ignore any or all of my advice


----------



## mussnig (Nov 28, 2020)

tritonely said:


> Thanks for your replies! And do you think you will use Aperture as one of your most important libraries in some projects? Or is it more of a 'one time use' gimmick? Or maybe a sketch tool which you can switch easily between string quartet and full orchestra but in the end replace the library to get the sound of better / more detailed libraries?



Although there is still a lot of stuff from Spitfire that I would like to have, I only got "The Ton" and will probably skip the rest of the sale (with the potential outlook of even better deals for christmas).

I think Aperture Orchestra is great, but after watching some videos, I am not really convinced I would really use it. On the contrary: sometimes more is less (in the sense that too many choices for doing something is not always helpful) and I have the feeling this would apply with Aperture Orchestra for me.

But I am sure that there are others who will really get something out of Aperture Orchestra and for whom this is perfect.

I also didn't get Aperture Strings last year (I only got "The Ton" which was my first Spitfire purchase ever) but now I really have the feeling that I would use them a lot.


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Nov 28, 2020)

tritonely said:


> Thanks for your replies! And do you think you will use Aperture as one of your most important libraries in some projects? Or is it more of a 'one time use' gimmick? Or maybe a sketch tool which you can switch easily between string quartet and full orchestra but in the end replace the library to get the sound of better / more detailed libraries?


I think it's a really creative library that can do both trailer-esque type music as well as classical. They could've also called it the Igor Stravinsky Composer Toolkit... those shorts!


----------



## Yogevs (Nov 28, 2020)

I like going over the user manual when I get a library. Got BBC SO, The Tone and Intimate Strings. Out of these 5 libraries Ricotti Mallets is the only one that doesn't have a manual. Weird...


----------



## mussnig (Nov 28, 2020)

Yogevs said:


> I like going over the user manual when I get a library. Got BBC SO, The Tone and Intimate Strings. Out of these 5 libraries Ricotti Mallets is the only one that doesn't have a manual. Weird...



I made a track with them yesterday and was also looking for a manual. I found this: 









RICOTTI MALLETS USER MANUAL - PDF Free Download


RICOTTI MALLETS USER MANUAL Welcome. Thanks for being part of the Spitfire Audio project. We ve tried to make this as brief and interesting as possible but we also understand that reading manuals is a




docplayer.net





It seems to only describe the Marimba but the principle of the Patches is the same with the others.

By the way: when using them I realized that the Rolls for the Xylophone sound as if they where recorded with the Xylophone being in another position, when compared to the Hits. Can you confirm this?
Since the piece I made yesterday is mostly for Marimba, Xylophone and Glockenspiel, it's very exposed and I couldn't make the Rolls sound right when there are normal Hits immediately before. I endes up playing them in myself (using usual Hits), which is a bit disappointing ...


----------



## Yogevs (Nov 28, 2020)

mussnig said:


> I made a track with them yesterday and was also looking for a manual. I found this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh weird. Maybe this library was originally three different libraries? And this manual is something that was released with the Marimba one back then?


----------



## Tonjaeger (Nov 28, 2020)

Do you think Albion tundra and olafur libraries are cheaper at the Christmas sale?
I'm not really interested in aperture.


----------



## Fry777 (Nov 29, 2020)

Tonjaeger said:


> Do you think Albion tundra and olafur libraries are cheaper at the Christmas sale?
> I'm not really interested in aperture.



Last year the Xmas sale was 40% off individual items, more on bundles. If you're not into Aperture, I'd say wait


----------



## MaxOctane (Nov 29, 2020)

I'm not sure I've seen these posted. Very useful if you're thinking about Aperture Orchestra.


----------



## cloudbuster (Nov 29, 2020)

Tonjaeger said:


> Do you think Albion tundra and olafur libraries are cheaper at the Christmas sale?
> I'm not really interested in aperture.


Somewhere on the SA site (Q&A section ?) they said we'd have to wait & see ...


----------



## RogiervG (Nov 29, 2020)

with spitfire the holiday discounts are higher than BF .


----------



## romplin (Nov 29, 2020)

AS BBCSO is quite cheap for me right now. So cheap that I consider to buy it. But I'm afraid of the Spitfire player. I read horrible experience here with the authorization, for example that you can't reauthorize and need to contact the support to ask for that. 

I'm asking because I ocasionally have this problem with Windows updates or just when I upgrade my SSDs. I'm also afraid to lose the license when my computer will be damaged? How to they handle these kind of authorisation things? With Native Access it was always very easy for me, hence I prefer Kontakt libraries.


----------



## Laddy (Nov 29, 2020)

I got the ton, BBC core and haunted house. So far very satisfied, BBC being totally worth it at 220 E. Might upgrade to pro some day, but I want to get to know the library better first. I wish the core version had english horn and contrabassoon though.


----------



## Kevperry777 (Nov 29, 2020)

I finally decided....British drama toolkit + Stratus + Aperture Ocrhestra for $358 total is a pretty good little bundle methinks.


----------



## YanSi (Nov 29, 2020)

Still on the fence, want to try to get into the BBC Core, I really like what it has to offer in terms of the possibilities and articulations, but the uncontrollable wetness scares me :D 
Did some of you guys managed to do articulated music with it? Most of the demos of Core sound pretty spaced out to me, and it's probably because close mics are just not very dominant in that mix. 
I wonder if it's possible to do something Steve Reich'y , more percussive and impactful in the transients. (like here  )

Or should I look at some other libraries perhaps?


----------



## darthdeus (Nov 29, 2020)

YanSi said:


> Still on the fence, want to try to get into the BBC Core, I really like what it has to offer in terms of the possibilities and articulations, but the uncontrollable wetness scares me :D
> Did some of you guys managed to do articulated music with it? Most of the demos of Core sound pretty spaced out to me, and it's probably because close mics are just not very dominant in that mix.
> I wonder if it's possible to do something Steve Reich'y , more percussive and impactful in the transients. (like here  )
> 
> Or should I look at some other libraries perhaps?




Maybe a silly question, but isn't that wetness somewhat countered in the Pro edition with different mic positions? I only just bought BBC Core and am literally downloading it as I'm writing this, so can't really comment on how wet it sounds.

Honestly the reason I bought it is because seeing it for €181 (after BBC Discover and VAT deductions) just made me pull the trigger :D I know it's a dumb reason, but compared to some other libraries I bought that were more expensive and that I don't really use, and considering how much I enjoy goofing around in AROOF after just one day I feel like it might be a not-so-regrettable decision.


----------



## mussnig (Nov 29, 2020)

So after watching some Videos, I realized that the only patch in Aperture Orchestra which gave me a little bit FOMO was Col Legno. So in order to get rid of my FOMO I figured that I could try to recreate it with what I have, which is: Studio Orchestra Pro, BHCT a bit of Reverb.

Also, it's very fast and easy to do something like that with an Instrument Rack in Ableton Live - although I would like to have a bit more control of certain aspects.

Anyways, after tuning it to my own taste, this is now one single playable instrument in Ableton for me - but of course, it's less efficient (in terms of RAM and CPU) than getting Aperture Orchestra and for sure doesn't sound as good (in particular over the whole keyboard range). But it's good enough to make me smile and get rid of my FOMO


----------



## YanSi (Nov 29, 2020)

darthdeus said:


> Maybe a silly question, but isn't that wetness somewhat countered in the Pro edition with different mic positions? I only just bought BBC Core and am literally downloading it as I'm writing this, so can't really comment on how wet it sounds.
> 
> Honestly the reason I bought it is because seeing it for €181 (after BBC Discover and VAT deductions) just made me pull the trigger :D I know it's a dumb reason, but compared to some other libraries I bought that were more expensive and that I don't really use, and considering how much I enjoy goofing around in AROOF after just one day I feel like it might be a not-so-regrettable decision.



It certainly should be counterable with a different microphones mix in Pro! But I was curious about Core first because of how much it offers for the price right now. I'm using a lot of spiccato type sounds, mallets when composing, and like to feel poky transients in those, and I wonder if BBC sound and Core in particular is too much on a softer side. Would really like some opinions on this!

Anyways, thanks for replying, and have fun with your new libraries!


----------



## Sean (Nov 29, 2020)

Is BBCSO worth it for basically just strings/percussion?


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Nov 29, 2020)

Sean said:


> Is BBCSO worth it for basically just strings/percussion?


Core or Pro?


----------



## Sean (Nov 29, 2020)

Jacob Fanto said:


> Core or Pro?


Core for now


----------



## Jacob Fanto (Nov 29, 2020)

Sean said:


> Core for now


Totally worth it. Percussion is incredible!


----------



## Yogevs (Nov 29, 2020)

Core version, for the current price, if you have Discover, I think yes


----------



## easyrider (Nov 29, 2020)

The pro version is worth it too...you will probably want the extra mics and instruments down the line...


----------



## Theladur (Nov 30, 2020)

The download of my BBCSO Pro Upgrade is relatively slow.
In the app, it is showing between 10-30 Mbps (I have got a 100 Mbit connection, which currently reaches ~90 Mbit). However, when monitoring the network activity, I see that it actually loads faster (often reaching the maximum of ~90 Mbit) - when it loads. But it is not constantly loading, but instead downloading in kind of "bursts", e.g. loading for some seconds, then pausing, resuming, pausing... sadly, the breaks when not downloading are longer than when loading.






Anyone else experiencing such behaviour of the app?
Any tips for tweaking? I already excluded the Samples directory and the Spitfire app from the Antivirus (Microsoft Defender).


----------



## Nate Johnson (Nov 30, 2020)

acccck. To complete 'The Black Weekend' or not?

I already have Orchestra Swarm, so its EWC and Tundra @ $564. Assuming both titles are 40% off December, that's $630 - so its a better deal to buy them now. However, Tundra overlaps a lot of my current collection (Neo, BDT, Swarmy stuff), so it's really not been on my list. In contrast, I've wanted EWC for a long time.

So, if EWC goes on sale @40% ($360) I'd probably feel better just spending/getting that. Not that I wouldn't use Tundra, I mean come on. Damnit. Hmmmmm


----------



## spacepluk (Nov 30, 2020)

After a long internal debate... I finally went for AR1 instead of Albion ONE. Not so much for the room (I really like AIR) but to have the extra dynamic layers and mics. I hope that was the right choice... Downloading now 👯‍♀️


----------



## Levon (Nov 30, 2020)

What is are people's thoughts on Aperture Orchestra? Useful addition?


----------



## Kevperry777 (Nov 30, 2020)

spacepluk said:


> After a long internal debate... I finally went for AR1 instead of Albion ONE. Not so much for the room (I really like AIR) but to have the extra dynamic layers and mics. I hope that was the right choice... Downloading now 👯‍♀️



When you get it, load up the percussion patch and shift click every articulation. Proceed to bang on the keyboard. I guarantee a smile. 😁


----------



## easyrider (Nov 30, 2020)

Levon said:


> What is are people's thoughts on Aperture Orchestra? Useful addition?



I think its great...Very useable and sound Brilliant!


----------



## jon wayne (Nov 30, 2020)

I am considering upgrading to Pro today. I know an update is around the corner. Should I buy now and wait to DL until the update, or do you think the update is an add on?


----------



## Sean (Nov 30, 2020)

jon wayne said:


> I am considering upgrading to Pro today. I know an update is around the corner. Should I buy now and wait to DL until the update, or do you think the update is an add on?


Spitfire have never charged for an update in the past I believe, no reason to expect otherwise here.


----------



## jon wayne (Nov 30, 2020)

Not talking about paid or unpaid. Just wondering if we will have to re-download everything.


----------



## Sean (Nov 30, 2020)

jon wayne said:


> Not talking about paid or unpaid. Just wondering if we will have to re-download everything.


Oh gotchya, I would assume it's an update and not a whole redownload but I don't know how Spitfire is handling that with their own player.


----------



## spacepluk (Nov 30, 2020)

Levon said:


> What is are people's thoughts on Aperture Orchestra? Useful addition?



I seems fun so far. One thing I didn't notice before is that it only has one signal, so you can't tweak the mix.


----------



## Kevperry777 (Nov 30, 2020)

spacepluk said:


> I seems fun so far. One thing I didn't notice before is that it only has one signal, so you can't tweak the mix.



Yep same. And it’s WET in the upper dynamics.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Nov 30, 2020)

Sean said:


> Oh gotchya, I would assume it's an update and not a whole redownload but I don't know how Spitfire is handling that with their own player.



LABS uses the Spitfire player, and new releases download into the same folder, automatically showing up. There was an update to Symphonic Motions shortly after release, it was just bugfixes IIRC, but also just downloaded the new content. Same for other products that I've had which have been updated since I owned them, but they were all Kontakt libraries. There was a very large update to Albion ONE about 2 years ago (before I got it), and it added a large amount of content, and it also only required downloading the new stuff.

I highly doubt the BBCSO update will require a full redownload. That doesn't really make much sense, since their installer obviously has the capability to merge in updates and new content.


----------



## YK47 (Dec 1, 2020)

Do you guys wish that they release all the Aperture parts as one library one day?
I do not have a need to buy anything at the moment yet I feel kind of forced to buy something just to get Aperture Orchestra.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 1, 2020)

So how are ya'll diggin Aperture Orchestra?


----------



## easyrider (Dec 1, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> So how are ya'll diggin Aperture Orchestra?




Its great fun!


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 1, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Its great fun!


Useful? Or just kinda gimmicky?


----------



## easyrider (Dec 1, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> Useful? Or just kinda gimmicky?




Definitely useful  Are you still in two minds to buy some SF stuff before the sale ends?

What are you looking at?


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 1, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Definitely useful  Are you still in two minds to buy some SF stuff before the sale ends?
> 
> What are you looking at?


With the exception of the Ton, I'm honestly struggling to find anything i really want, but i've been a bit fixated on Aperture ever since i got their strings. 

I'd totally skip this sale and just wait for the Christmas sale next month if it wasn't for that stupid raptor!


----------



## Levon (Dec 1, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> With the exception of the Ton, I'm honestly struggling to find anything i really want, but i've been a bit fixated on Aperture ever since i got their strings.
> 
> I'd totally skip this sale and just wait for the Christmas sale next month if it wasn't for that stupid raptor!


I'm in the same situation. I've been looking at LCO Textures but that only gets me half way to the Aperture Orchestra


----------



## spacepluk (Dec 1, 2020)

It’s pretty cool, and it’s making me feel that I made a mistake and I should have gotten Albion ONE instead of Abbey Road 😔


----------



## yiph2 (Dec 1, 2020)

spacepluk said:


> It’s pretty cool, and it’s making me feel that I made a mistake and I should have gotten Albion ONE instead of Abbey Road 😔


Why is that? I'm also debating between them


----------



## Levon (Dec 1, 2020)

I may go with Albion Neo to capture the Aperture Orchestra


----------



## easyrider (Dec 1, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> With the exception of the Ton, I'm honestly struggling to find anything i really want, but i've been a bit fixated on Aperture ever since i got their strings.
> 
> I'd totally skip this sale and just wait for the Christmas sale next month if it wasn't for that stupid raptor!




Did you get AR1?


----------



## from_theashes (Dec 1, 2020)

yiph2 said:


> Why is that? I'm also debating between them



Albion ONE has much more articulations (Including Legato) and is the over all more „complete“ library. I chose Albion over Abby Road on this Black Friday... really happy with it.


----------



## spacepluk (Dec 1, 2020)

I think I just prefer the sound of AIR. And AR1 sounds a bit too distant for my taste now that I have it under my fingers. These are first impressions though, I need to spend more time with it.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 1, 2020)

easyrider said:


> Did you get AR1?


Nah.

I dig the room, and the sound of the instruments, but i have these articulations already covered to the tenth power. Just makes it kinda difficult to pull the trigger.


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 1, 2020)

spacepluk said:


> And AR1 sounds a bit too distant for my taste



This is actually another reason i've been so reluctant.


----------



## Instrugramm (Dec 1, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> So how are ya'll diggin Aperture Orchestra?


Much more useful than I imagined tbh but as stated you're stuck with a very wet mix.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Dec 1, 2020)

Definitely having a lot of fun with Aperture Orchestra!

But it would be significantly more powerful if there were an option to decouple the "aperture" control from the dynamics. Right now, the string quartet layers are quite soft, and the full orchestra layers are balls to the wall. Being able to maintain a similar dynamics level as you increase the size of the aperture would be more usable IMO. Or even something weird like starting at full dynamics with the string quartet and gradually _decreasing_ the dynamics as you go through the chamber strings, symphonic strings, and full orchestra layers. That could be interesting.

It would also make for a much larger library, and require more programming work.

I actually do hope that these Aperture libraries are a way for Spitfire to gauge interest in a *much* more comprehensive paid library in this style.


----------



## YK47 (Dec 1, 2020)

spacepluk said:


> It’s pretty cool, and it’s making me feel that I made a mistake and I should have gotten Albion ONE instead of Abbey Road 😔



I am between getting BHCT or Albion ONE just to get the aperture. But it feels like paying 100eu extra just to get it... barely a freebie at this point, when the Xmas sale is just around the corner.


----------



## Kevperry777 (Dec 1, 2020)

Shift click a few of the long articulations in Aperture Orchestra...MASSIVE, fun sound


----------



## Nate Johnson (Dec 1, 2020)

Remind me again, folks - xmas discounts are typically 40% across the board or just select titles?


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 1, 2020)

spacepluk said:


> I think I just prefer the sound of AIR. And AR1 sounds a bit too distant for my taste now that I have it under my fingers. These are first impressions though, I need to spend more time with it.


Is that when using the close mics? I haven't tried anything but the main mix yet.


----------



## Sean (Dec 1, 2020)

I find the sound of Albion ONE to be pretty meh, surprised some people like it over AR1.


----------



## tcb (Dec 1, 2020)

Got THE TON finally.downloading……


----------



## jtnyc (Dec 1, 2020)

I got The Ton. It's always a great value. I did get temporarily stuck in the mindset of, I have to buy something else to get to $350 to get Aperture, but I really didn't need or really want anything else (within my budget). I do want Stratus, but that wouldn't even have gotten me there, so I'd have to add yet even more to that. After watching the Aperture walkthrough several times I realized I really didn't need it or want it. I was just stuck in that, gotta get the deal, it will never be sold again mindset... It looks like fun and there are some nice sounds there, but not if I have to talk myself into buying things I don't need in order to get it, so I don't regret passing at all.

I do want Stratus and will likely pick it up if it's 40% off later this month


----------



## spacepluk (Dec 1, 2020)

The Serinator said:


> Is that when using the close mics? I haven't tried anything but the main mix yet.



I've tried several combinations of mics and it helps a little bit... but when I compare to the videos of Albion ONE it always seems to sound more upfront and present.



Sean said:


> I find the sound of Albion ONE to be pretty meh, surprised some people like it over AR1.



I guess that's the reason they sell both, hehe


----------



## YK47 (Dec 1, 2020)

Sean said:


> I find the sound of Albion ONE to be pretty meh, surprised some people like it over AR1.



I guess it depends on what you want to use them for. Not everyone wants to write film scores, not everyone wants to write an orchestral piece, not everyone wants to use a library for a trailer, not everyone wants to use a library on a pop or even edm song. Different uses, different tastes, sometimes it depends what sits better on a mix etc.


----------



## Sean (Dec 1, 2020)

YK47 said:


> I guess it depends on what you want to use them for. Not everyone wants to write film scores, not everyone wants to write an orchestral piece, not everyone wants to use a library for a trailer, not everyone wants to use a library on a pop or even edm song. Different uses, different tastes, sometimes it depends what sits better on a mix etc.


That's true. For example I don't have much use for the Brunnel Loops or Steam Band, so that's half the library.


----------



## spacepluk (Dec 1, 2020)

Anyway, I asked SF if it was possible to exchange AR1 for Albion ONE and they said they can't. So it seems I'll have to make it work...


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 1, 2020)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Definitely having a lot of fun with Aperture Orchestra!
> 
> But it would be significantly more powerful if there were an option to decouple the "aperture" control from the dynamics. Right now, the string quartet layers are quite soft, and the full orchestra layers are balls to the wall. Being able to maintain a similar dynamics level as you increase the size of the aperture would be more usable IMO. Or even something weird like starting at full dynamics with the string quartet and gradually _decreasing_ the dynamics as you go through the chamber strings, symphonic strings, and full orchestra layers. That could be interesting.
> 
> ...


One thing i loved about Aperture Strings was how well they blended the different sections together. The transition fron the pinhole dynamics to the full on symphony section is pretty smooth.

Kinda surprised to see that's not how it is with AO.


----------



## Serge Pavkin (Dec 1, 2020)

spacepluk said:


> Anyway, I asked SF if it was possible to exchange AR1 for Albion ONE and they said they can't. So it seems I'll have to make it work...


I would trade with you) Just two lines of code in the customer database, but alas)


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 1, 2020)

Nate Johnson said:


> Remind me again, folks - xmas discounts are typically 40% across the board or just select titles?


Yes, except for new items like AR1 which usually are the intro price.


----------



## Ray Toler (Dec 1, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> So how are ya'll diggin Aperture Orchestra?



I've had fun with it. I've found that I need a lot of "warm up time" before I really gel with a library, so while I don't an immediate use for it, I certainly see its potential, especially with the shorts. They're awesome. I'm putting it in the same bucket as Symphonic Motions or BDT... definitely specialty, but when you need them, wow are they good!

The only thing that's really gimmicky about Aperture Orchestra is the marketing of it. I'm not a fan of artificial scarcity. I would be way more excited if they'd put this and Aperture Strings (which I missed) on "spend XXX and get a super-deep, never to be repeated discount during this sale" but then have it as a regularly-priced specialty library in the $149 - $249 range.



YK47 said:


> I am between getting BHCT or Albion ONE just to get the aperture. But it feels like paying 100eu extra just to get it... barely a freebie at this point, when the Xmas sale is just around the corner.



If you never wanted either of those libraries, then I'd say that Aperture isn't worth the expense. But if you've ever had them on your list, you're getting a decent extra value on the purchase. Without knowing your preferences/needs, I'd lean toward Albion ONE since it will mix with Aperture more readily.



Nate Johnson said:


> Remind me again, folks - xmas discounts are typically 40% across the board or just select titles?



Assuming they have the same sale discounts as last Christmas / Spring, expect 40% off most individual libraries (typically excluding products < 1 year old) and 30% additional off bundles. I'll be happy to send you my Excel estimation sheet if you want to do some advanced planning.


----------



## from_theashes (Dec 1, 2020)

So, I just saw that BBCSO Core (and Pro) is on sale that WHOLE MONTH... damn you Spitfire!!!
I mean, I‘m totally fine with Studio Orchestra, Albion One, BDT, the Ton and Aperture Orchestra and haven‘t even scratched the surface, but damn!! That offer is tempting. HELP!!! xDD
Is there a cure for that addiction?^^


----------



## RogiervG (Dec 1, 2020)

from_theashes said:


> Is there a cure for that addiction?^^


don't buy.. because of price alone.. only buy if you need something you don't have.
You have quite a bit already, that should suffice for many music composing tasks.


----------



## Toecutter (Dec 1, 2020)

from_theashes said:


> So, I just saw that BBCSO Core (and Pro) is on sale that WHOLE MONTH... damn you Spitfire!!!
> I mean, I‘m totally fine with Studio Orchestra, Albion One, BDT, the Ton and Aperture Orchestra and haven‘t even scratched the surface, but damn!! That offer is tempting. HELP!!! xDD
> Is there a cure for that addiction?^^


This might help you, it certainly helped me


----------



## Ray Toler (Dec 1, 2020)

from_theashes said:


> So, I just saw that BBCSO Core (and Pro) is on sale that WHOLE MONTH... damn you Spitfire!!!
> I mean, I‘m totally fine with Studio Orchestra, Albion One, BDT, the Ton and Aperture Orchestra and haven‘t even scratched the surface, but damn!! That offer is tempting. HELP!!! xDD
> Is there a cure for that addiction?^^



My continually-refined Black Friday / Sales strategy is to make a list during the year of things I want/need along with their regular price and a very rough minimum price that it would have to be for me to buy it. Sometimes that regular price is the same as the minimum price for things that I think are already an insanely great value (Klanghelm, Valhalla, u-He) or that never go on sale (uh... also Klanghelm, Valhalla, u-He).

I keep my list in Excel, so I also added a column for "insta-buy" price (the number that would make me forget all other considerations and buy), a priority column (high, medium, low), and the date I added the item to the list. Finally, I keep a column with the lowest price I've ever seen on that product.

When a sale shows up, I compare the new price to my list. The closer it is to my minimum price, the higher the priority has to be. Conversely, the closer it is to my insta-buy price, the less importance I put on the priority. I also am a lot less picky on things that are super-cheap, though those things can add up quickly if you're not paying attention (curse you and bless you, Spitfire $29 libraries!)

(I realize this sounds complicated, but it's really a pretty simple list in practice).

Combine the list with a pre-decided budget amount (be it for the year, the sale season, the type of product, whatever) and it does a few things:


I avoid "holy crap that's a good deal" impulse buying on things I'd never added to the list.
I avoid "holy crap that's a good deal" purchases of things that are low priority.
I can easily see who's saying something's on "BLACK FRIDAY SPECIAL!" but is giving the same price it was two months ago (happened on Amazon for the SSDs I wanted this year).
I can apply a little less emotion and a little more reason to my entire purchasing approach.
Cases-in-point for this year:

Perfect example of #2: The OT Berlin 50% off sale. Holy crap is that a good deal on a freakin' amazing library! But I have it in my list as a very low priority (I got SSO in the spring sale and need to learn it, and I now have Albions, BBCSO, and SSO, so I'm covered on orchestras for my current needs). So even though it was the lowest price I've ever seen on OT Berlin, that wasn't enough to overcome the friction of a still-large purchase price, especially when I could see all of the other things on my want list at the same time.

Of course, that's not bulletproof. I impulse-bit on the Output bundle this year. I didn't even have it on the list, but I got the bundle for not much more than the other two products I wanted from them, so it snuck through.

But at the same time, it allowed me to buy Piano In Blue with zero guilt even though I had gone over budget for BF - $50 was below my "insta-buy" price.

As far as the addiction thing, well, I can't really help with that. I still want all of the things. I just use Excel to keep me accountable (no pun intended, but I'll take the shame) to my rational and fiscal side.


----------



## YK47 (Dec 1, 2020)

Ray Toler said:


> If you never wanted either of those libraries, then I'd say that Aperture isn't worth the expense. But if you've ever had them on your list, you're getting a decent extra value on the purchase. Without knowing your preferences/needs, I'd lean toward Albion ONE since it will mix with Aperture more readily.



You are right. I totally love the BHCT and I really want to have it alas at a better price. Then I wondered what else should I get in order to get the Aperture Orchestra and it seems like Albion ONE +1 of the originals is the most sensible choice and you are right I thought that it is easier to mix these two together.

I did not get the OT Modus at intro price hoping for a better price on the BHCT during BF and then there is the opportunity cost. As in.. what else would 370eu give me. I could have gotten Soothe2, Unisum, Sonsig-a and 3 Acustica Audio plugins for the same money.

I wish they offered the Aperture releases for sale. Effectively you are buying them, they are not a freebie, unless you buy the big BF bundle that saves you a lot of money already.


----------



## jamessy (Dec 1, 2020)

For those that got Aperture Orchestra, what price would you value it? I have a few extra things on my wish list now after watching this demo that would add up to over a hundred bucks extra off during Christmas but I could get them now to get AO.


----------



## YK47 (Dec 1, 2020)

jamessy said:


> For those that got Aperture Orchestra, what price would you value it? I have a few extra things on my wish list now after watching this demo that would add up to over a hundred bucks extra off during Christmas but I could get them now to get AO.




I would say almost double the money of an Originals library? 50-70eu?


----------



## Ray Toler (Dec 1, 2020)

jamessy said:


> For those that got Aperture Orchestra, what price would you value it? I have a few extra things on my wish list now after watching this demo that would add up to over a hundred bucks extra off during Christmas but I could get them now to get AO.



Hard for me to put a specific value on it since (as mentioned earlier) I'll need some time to find its place (if any) in my process. It is very clearly a great shortcut / specialty library, but I got it primarily because I was already getting TBW and The Ton deals. It was just a small extra purchase ($59) for me to get Aperture.

An easy way for you to find out its "cost" to you is to take those products you're thinking about and subtract them with a 40% discount from a 25% discount. Assuming you want all three in the video title:






So in this case, AO costs you $165. I don't think that's an unreasonable price, given that just a few posts ago I lamented that they don't make these available at the same price point as other specialty libraries in the $149 - $299 range. After thinking a little more on it, that's probably high, and I'd instead put it in the $99 - $199 range.

If you like what you hear in the videos and/or if you're frequently orchestrating that kind of swell effect (and this library sonically meshes with your normal go-to libraries), then I'd say it's worth getting now. If it's just "hey, that's kind of cool" or FOMO because they won't offer it again, maybe it's worth saving $165 in a couple of weeks and using that money somewhere else.

As an aside, SCS and Phobos are two of my favorites.

Hope this helps!


----------



## YK47 (Dec 1, 2020)

Ray Toler said:


> Hard for me to put a specific value on it since (as mentioned earlier) I'll need some time to find its place (if any) in my process. It is very clearly a great shortcut / specialty library, but I got it primarily because I was already getting TBW and The Ton deals. It was just a small extra purchase ($59) for me to get Aperture.
> 
> An easy way for you to find out it's "cost" to you is to take those products you're thinking about and subtract them with a 40% discount from a 25% discount. Assuming you want all three in the video title:
> 
> ...



I disagree with your calculation. The price of AO should be calculated based on what is the XMAS sale price of the item(s) you would buy at the BF sale for exactly or very close to 349eu/usd.


----------



## jamessy (Dec 1, 2020)

Ray Toler said:


> Hard for me to put a specific value on it since (as mentioned earlier) I'll need some time to find its place (if any) in my process. It is very clearly a great shortcut / specialty library, but I got it primarily because I was already getting TBW and The Ton deals. It was just a small extra purchase ($59) for me to get Aperture.
> 
> An easy way for you to find out its "cost" to you is to take those products you're thinking about and subtract them with a 40% discount from a 25% discount. Assuming you want all three in the video title:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the insight Ray. I do think I'll probably wait for the Christmas sale, since there's less than 5 minutes left in the sale and I'm still not sure.


----------



## Ray Toler (Dec 1, 2020)

YK47 said:


> I disagree with your calculation. The price of AO should be calculated based on what is the XMAS sale price of the item(s) you would buy at the BF sale for exactly or very close to 349eu/usd.



That's fine - my example was primarily an illustration of a very simple "now vs future" cost exercise because jamessy didn't specify which products in the video were being considered. If you'd like me to get into a NPV / opportunity-cost calculation discussion, though, I'll be happy to especially if it gives me an excuse to play in Excel. 

Of course, the _simplest_ way to price AO is that it's $350 and includes some other Spitfire Libraries.


----------



## Instrugramm (Dec 1, 2020)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Definitely having a lot of fun with Aperture Orchestra!
> 
> But it would be significantly more powerful if there were an option to decouple the "aperture" control from the dynamics. Right now, the string quartet layers are quite soft, and the full orchestra layers are balls to the wall. Being able to maintain a similar dynamics level as you increase the size of the aperture would be more usable IMO. Or even something weird like starting at full dynamics with the string quartet and gradually _decreasing_ the dynamics as you go through the chamber strings, symphonic strings, and full orchestra layers. That could be interesting.
> 
> ...


Take a look at Modus, it kinda does that.  (Although it's with fifths, atonal notes, clusters and overtones.)


----------



## Instrugramm (Dec 1, 2020)

spacepluk said:


> I've tried several combinations of mics and it helps a little bit... but when I compare to the videos of Albion ONE it always seems to sound more upfront and present.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that's the reason they sell both, hehe


Don't discard AROOF just yet, it's got amazing dynamics and the mics have a pretty massive impact on its sound. In case you don't want to mess too much with the mics, the ensemble patch on mix 1 can actually sound glorious if you use the mod wheel in a smooth fashion and the Celli/ Violins sound great on mix 2. Albion One will be on sale once more, probably on Christmas.


----------



## MaxOctane (Dec 1, 2020)

Instrugramm said:


> Take a look at Modus, it kinda does that.



Arkhis (OT collaboration with Native Instruments) also gives you dynamics-controlled multi-layered patches. Several of the presets are quite stunning, and the UI lets you define your own layers -- it's like a "Build-Your-Own-Aperture-Orchestra".

In fact, the decision "should I buy AO or not" got me spending a whole lot of time in the last week creating my own multis, with the giant pile of libs I've accumulated so far. I realized it's kinda silly to keep shelling out $$ for that magical couple of patches in Walkthrough videos, when I can create an nearly unlimited number of custom patches myself.


----------



## YK47 (Dec 1, 2020)

MaxOctane said:


> Arkhis (OT collaboration with Native Instruments) also gives you dynamics-controlled multi-layered patches. Several of the presets are quite stunning, and the UI lets you define your own layers -- it's like a "Build-Your-Own-Aperture-Orchestra".
> 
> In fact, the decision "should I buy AO or not" got me spending a whole lot of time in the last week creating my own multis, with the giant pile of libs I've accumulated so far. I realized it's kinda silly to keep shelling out $$ for that magical couple of patches in Walkthrough videos, when I can create an nearly unlimited number of custom patches myself.



Hmm.. I went through the same thought process with you. I thought that I could use things left and right and try to achieve the same thing... BUT I guess that is the whole point of AO. It saves you the time and it sounds amazing. Though it did push me to create quite a few multis the last few days. 

During the last minutes of the sale I gave in and finally got a copy of Albion ONE (I love it) + Intimate Strings so I could go over the 349eu threshold. BHCT will have to wait.. or maybe during the Xmas sale if the price is right.


----------



## from_theashes (Dec 1, 2020)

RogiervG said:


> don't buy.. because of price alone.. only buy if you need something you don't have.
> You have quite a bit already, that should suffice for many music composing tasks.



Thanks guys.... that helped
That helped me stick with my plan to upgrade the studio orchestra to the pro version one by one, when a sale comes up. I think the additional mics and divisi sections will add more, than a whole new orchestra library, that basically has the same features, than the one I already have.


----------



## jamessy (Dec 1, 2020)

YK47 said:


> Hmm.. I went through the same thought process with you. I thought that I could use things left and right and try to achieve the same thing... BUT I guess that is the whole point of AO. It saves you the time and it sounds amazing. Though it did push me to create quite a few multis the last few days.



Times like these that I wish I understood Kontakt better and could recreate things like AO


----------



## spacepluk (Dec 2, 2020)

Instrugramm said:


> Don't discard AROOF just yet, it's got amazing dynamics and the mics have a pretty massive impact on its sound. In case you don't want to mess too much with the mics, the ensemble patch on mix 1 can actually sound glorious if you use the mod wheel in a smooth fashion and the Celli/ Violins sound great on mix 2. Albion One will be on sale once more, probably on Christmas.



Yeah, after playing with it some more I'm warming up to it, hehe.

I think I just had the wrong expectations. After watching Christian's comparison video I was under the impression I would be able to also get a drier sound from AROOF because of the shorter tail and all the mic signals. And that's not the case at all it's always pretty wet.

It seems to me that Albion has a tighter more upfront sound to it. The closest I've gotten with AROOF is when combining Close+Tree2 and balancing depending on the section. It's a beautiful sound and I'm really enjoying the extra dynamic layers.


----------



## YK47 (Dec 2, 2020)

spacepluk said:


> Yeah, after playing with it some more I'm warming up to it, hehe.
> 
> I think I just had the wrong expectations. After watching Christian's comparison video I was under the impression I would be able to also get a drier sound from AROOF because of the shorter tail and all the mic signals. And that's not the case at all it's always pretty wet.
> 
> It seems to me that Albion has a tighter more upfront sound to it. The closest I've gotten with AROOF is when combining Close+Tree2 and balancing depending on the section. It's a beautiful sound and I'm really enjoying the extra dynamic layers.



Somehow I liked the AO sound much more with AROOF coming second. I wish they added more orchestral stuff on the AO, nothing extreme, a few solo instruments, and a basic choir at least. Every new library adds choirs just to take from its market share. A little update to it would not hurt Spitfire at all.


----------



## Mannix (Dec 2, 2020)

AO is really good. Anyone know what libs were used to build it?


----------



## Yogevs (Dec 3, 2020)

Question regarding the two libraries in The Ton collection (that are not Orchestral Swarm). Do I need to load them manually using Kontakt as files? Because they don't have Native Access support and they are not supported in the Spitfire Player.


----------



## mussnig (Dec 3, 2020)

Yogevs said:


> Question regarding the two libraries in The Ton collection (that are not Orchestral Swarm). Do I need to load them manually using Kontakt as files? Because they don't have Native Access support and they are not supported in the Spitfire Player.



Yes, you need to either use your usual File Explorer, Kontakt's File Explorer or add them to Kontakt's Quick-Load List (which I would recommend).


----------



## YK47 (Dec 3, 2020)

Mannix said:


> AO is really good. Anyone know what libs were used to build it?



Oh apologies. I meant Albion One. Aperture Orchestra is pretty amazing as well for the few hours I played with it last night. Highly usable!!


----------



## Korpinen (Dec 3, 2020)

It’s gonna be my first ”Spitfire Christmas”, so can someone please enlighten me if they have sales on all products automatically (except very new ones and Originals) or just the things on my wishlist?


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 3, 2020)

Korpinen said:


> It’s gonna be my first ”Spitfire Christmas”, so can someone please enlighten me if they have sales on all products automatically (except very new ones and Originals) or just the things on my wishlist?


It used to be wishlist only, but last year it was all libraries. Sales prices were something like 20% for new libraries, 40% for all other individual libraries and 30% for all bundles. in addition, there were some Christmas Hamper bundles that were like the Black Weekend bundle. 

Based on sales so far this year, I believe it should be similar to this.


----------



## Korpinen (Dec 4, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> It used to be wishlist only, but last year it was all libraries. Sales prices were something like 20% for new libraries, 40% for all other individual libraries and 30% for all bundles. in addition, there were some Christmas Hamper bundles that were like the Black Weekend bundle.
> 
> Based on sales so far this year, I believe it should be similar to this.



Cheers! So the wishlist is nowadays more or less just that, a wishlist, a note to self? Not that it matters, it probably makes a lot more sense in many ways to have a sale on all products. I mean, the reason I asked was if I get all Christmas spirit-y and decide to buy something on a whim.


----------



## Ray Toler (Dec 4, 2020)

Korpinen said:


> Cheers! So the wishlist is nowadays more or less just that, a wishlist, a note to self? Not that it matters, it probably makes a lot more sense in many ways to have a sale on all products. I mean, the reason I asked was if I get all Christmas spirit-y and decide to buy something on a whim.



I still keep my wishlist stocked with things that I have _any_ interest in, just in case. I agree with others, though, that based on the last 12 months, we will likely see a sale similar to last year. If that's the case, collections will be an additional 30% off, individual products 40%, with the exception of new products (<1 year old), which should be 20-25% off. The $29 libraries won't be on sale.


----------



## from_theashes (Dec 16, 2020)

Anyone know when christmas-wishlist-sale starts usuall?


----------



## Brasart (Dec 16, 2020)

from_theashes said:


> Anyone know when christmas-wishlist-sale starts usuall?



I think every year the sale goes live on the morning of the 25th and goes on for a few days until the start of january


----------



## KallumS (Dec 16, 2020)

Nevermind, saw the earlier posts.


----------



## Musicalnut2004 (Dec 24, 2020)

TintoL said:


> Is this a confirmed thing? I mean, is it confirmed that SA is actually developing a revamped version of SSO?


Curious about this as well! I, personally, like the SF player.


----------

